# WhoDat Sticky Trap



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's my new system  Just like my last one but the hazy susans have two levels and the rooms are a tad wider and 2ft taller. This time around Im growing all ?p x spacebomb (nibiru) from seed, everything has already been sexed so what you see are all female. 


Duel vert 360* scrogs on double decker hazy susans with moving lights  

Lights are 600w and the screen is 3ft in diameter.





















Still have to put on doors and cut two intake holes but other than that Im done. 
Will probably veg another week or two then flip to 12/12  

Cheers and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## jonnynobody (Sep 11, 2013)

Good god man I feel like a virgin seeing pussy for the first time witnessing that setup...absolutely un fuckking real! Kudos to you on a stellar setup!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy Cow this is gonna be Epic Who!!! Build looks great man, how well do they turn?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn man. Looking nice. Is there such a thing as half twin? lol. Wait til I attempt what I'm envisioning for my grow.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2013)

super hot!!!!!you put in work.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 11, 2013)

Seriously!

I have a new far-off goal.

Thanks for sharing WD.

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.


Nice build.
Beech



*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

Bringing Sexy back,Love it Whodat.
Beech


----------



## supchaka (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like a fun time putting together. It seems like we're in the same mindset at times, and right now is fuck I dont want to water a bunch of plants again! Bigger pots, bigger plants! I havent even posted an update lately cuz my reveg took forever to get going this time for some reason. That and my shitty soil I started with. I predict at least 6oz out of your setup this time around


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

Give him something to truly shoot for Chaka. lol. With that set up one level of one hazy Susan with Charlie Brown looking trees could get 6 oz. I know sarcasm. lol. 

Twin what size fan are you using for all that?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Good god man I feel like a virgin seeing pussy for the first time witnessing that setup...absolutely un fuckking real! Kudos to you on a stellar setup!


Haha, I guess Im do it right!
Thanks jonny 



Thundercat said:


> Holy Cow this is gonna be Epic Who!!! Build looks great man, how well do they turn?


Its heavy but they turn just fine  They are very sturdy, I was climbing all over them while building and I even took it for a ride lol. I had to build them first and then build the room around em. 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Damn man. Looking nice. Is there such a thing as half twin? lol. Wait til I attempt what I'm envisioning for my grow.


 do tell, do tell!



genuity said:


> super hot!!!!!you put in work.


 



Javadog said:


> Seriously!
> 
> I have a new far-off goal.
> 
> ...


Your very welcome JD. 
Only thing Id change (if I could have) is to make the rooms bigger so I could walk around them and at that point may as well spread the screen diameter too. 
As is Im covering 47sq ft per light  



SOMEBEECH said:


> Bringing Sexy back,Love it Whodat.
> Beech


Doin my thing 



supchaka said:


> Looks like a fun time putting together. It seems like we're in the same mindset at times, and right now is fuck I dont want to water a bunch of plants again! Bigger pots, bigger plants! I havent even posted an update lately cuz my reveg took forever to get going this time for some reason. That and my shitty soil I started with. I predict at least 6oz out of your setup this time around


In soil your results are a direct reflection of the mix and ingredients used,,, good mix= good grow.
Mmk marking chaka down for 6oz 




Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Give him something to truly shoot for Chaka. lol. With that set up one level of one hazy Susan with Charlie Brown looking trees could get 6 oz. I know sarcasm. lol.
> 
> Twin what size fan are you using for all that?


The fan up top is am eight inch 745cfm fan reduced down to a 6in wye. At the bottoms of each side will be one 6" fan that will turn on when the light is on. 

Well if I can get 1.5 oz from each container I will be happy = 18oz per light. Now if I get 2oz per container = 24oz per light I will be stoked. When you look at it though 2oz per container should be very doable but then thinking 24oz per light sounds more difficult to achieve. Will see how this pans out.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2013)

all them plants being (nibiru),and your skill at growing dank....2oz a pot is easy,not counting high yielding phenols


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

genuity said:


> all them plants being (nibiru),and your skill at growing dank....2oz a pot is easy,not counting high yielding phenols



That said I really need to start growing from clone again, to really make it worth my time and effort by increasing uniformity and maximizing yeild and quality leaving little to chance. Thats my next step G man, I will take the time to do this before next grow.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2013)

Killer set-up.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

much badassery Who! props man.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm with G on this. 2 zips should be the bar. But I'll give ya a pass if you miss it due to tweaking the setup  lol So you're gonna have two additional fans also sucking the heat out at the bottom in additional to the 8" up top? Interesting. Was that how you had it last grow too? Fuck I can't be that obvious. lol. 

Basically the hazy Susan you had last round got me thinking that there's some additional headroom in my tent that's not really being utilized. So I was thinking of hanging some pots from the crossbars. Not the same necessarily but similar idea. I need to see what the supports do with the additional weight before charging full bore. So it'll be a month or so before I can really test shit out. 

I would really like to build a room instead of using this damn tent. It's so restricting with what can be attached to supports. But I need the easy assembly/disassembly. I supposed I could start drawing plans to build but I wanna be in my new place first.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That said I really need to start growing from clone again, to really make it worth my time and effort by increasing uniformity and maximizing yeild and quality leaving little to chance. Thats my next step G man, I will take the time to do this before next grow.


yea I like growing from seed,and have yet to run a full room of keeper cuts/that all come down at the same time.im still hunting phenols to this day.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Killer set-up.
> 
> 
> cof





Don Gin and Ton said:


> much badassery Who! props man.


Stanks yall 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I'm with G on this. 2 zips should be the bar. But I'll give ya a pass if you miss it due to tweaking the setup  lol So you're gonna have two additional fans also sucking the heat out at the bottom in additional to the 8" up top? Interesting. Was that how you had it last grow too? Fuck I can't be that obvious. lol.
> 
> Basically the hazy Susan you had last round got me thinking that there's some additional headroom in my tent that's not really being utilized. So I was thinking of hanging some pots from the crossbars. Not the same necessarily but similar idea. I need to see what the supports do with the additional weight before charging full bore. So it'll be a month or so before I can really test shit out.
> 
> I would really like to build a room instead of using this damn tent. It's so restricting with what can be attached to supports. But I need the easy assembly/disassembly. I supposed I could start drawing plans to build but I wanna be in my new place first.


The fans at the bottom will be pushing air in, should still have negative after that. I wouldn't build in an apt, for that tents are perfect imo, I'll never be taking this set-up down though, its there as long as the building is there. 



genuity said:


> yea I like growing from seed,and have yet to run a full room of keeper cuts/that all come down at the same time.im still hunting phenols to this day.


The hunt will never end! "so many strains, so little time/room"


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;YjyB6WH2KlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjyB6WH2KlM[/video]


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2013)

So next round are you going to get more jiggy and make mini lazy/hazy susans for each plant? That's looking gnarly. Very brilliant idea. Good work. Its awesome.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That said I really need to start growing from clone again, to really make it worth my time and effort by increasing uniformity and maximizing yeild and quality leaving little to chance. Thats my next step G man, I will take the time to do this before next grow.


This is my mindset right now too! See what Im saying!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

hyroot said:


> So next round are you going to get more jiggy and make mini lazy/hazy susans for each plant? That's looking gnarly. Very brilliant idea. Good work. Its awesome.



Haha I dont think so. 
Thanks.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 12, 2013)

i may have asked you before who but have you considered air pots/ air floors? Im thinking I want these and i will do an organic setup with a drip watering system with catch tray, the pots will all be those air pruner pots and be on a perforated floor that the intake is under. The floor has several holes evenly spaced out and the intake has a filter and diffuser on it, dispersing the intake air up through all the plant pots. Supposedly it increases your yield by a lot , I do a hempy method right now but want to eventually do vertical and maybe possibly a vertical setup like yours with the mover. Keep up the great work that setup is really clean i like how you are constantly building new setups, this must help keep everything nice and clean. Other than that Ill be hopefully keeping up with some of these pages good shit in here and hope that your veggie crops are coming in nice !


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoulda known better than to ask hahahah. Yea I know it's best for an apt. Just blah about the constraints it places on mods. I'll find a way maybe find more supports or something idk. 

Clones do make things easier once you find your keepers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

i'm curious who, is the big can filter a scrubber and your passively filtering into the up top space?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 12, 2013)

Love the new set-up! Talk about high efficientcy, eh? Great work dude. 

btw dig the nickname "Niburu". just read about the meaning of the word and it's origin and think it's super fitting. not to mention a really cool strain name as well

cheers

swampy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Shoulda known better than to ask hahahah. Yea I know it's best for an apt. Just blah about the constraints it places on mods. I'll find a way maybe find more supports or something idk.
> 
> Clones do make things easier once you find your keepers.


I understand bro, heres to getting a place all to yourself soon! Is a bigger tent an option? If so you can build a sturdy wood frame inside of it.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm curious who, is the big can filter a scrubber and your passively filtering into the up top space?



This may be more than you were asking but...

The fan up top is an 8" 745 cfm split down to 6" for extraction at the top of each cab, then pushes through the filter (manufacturer says you can go either way, push or pull) The face wall with the doors has yet to be put on and not completely necessary because Im still vegging and both cabs are on the same cycle. Once the face wall is up with doors there will be 6" fan for intakes reduced to 4" at the bottoms that will only be on when its given light is running, should still have neggative pressure at that point. The 12k btu through wall ac that cools the small building has a small vent allowing for fresh air intake, I have it fully open. Im also toying around with yeast fermentation in a 16 gallon plastic tank (used for holding soda syrup). Im really wanting to mess with growing mycelium for extra co2 production and would also like to cultivate some mushrooms (both magic and not) for personal use. Im going through this because I have no reasonable way to fill up my tanks, its a shame as I have my old monitor/controller and regulators with 2-20lb tanks. Co2 with a split ac and a larger room is the only way I can currently think of improving this... Maybe some airpots too, I dont want to go hydro for personal reasons.



Swamp Thing said:


> Love the new set-up! Talk about high efficientcy, eh? Great work dude.
> 
> btw dig the nickname "Niburu". just read about the meaning of the word and it's origin and think it's super fitting. not to mention a really cool strain name as well
> 
> ...


Im limited on my electrical use, but that is without a doubt part of the equation driving me to improve. Thanks for the kind words. 
I also thought nibiru to be fitting  ?spacebomb coming to turn your world upside down l0l


----------



## Sire Killem All (Sep 12, 2013)

what are you using to move your lights?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> what are you using to move your lights?



Light rail 3.5
http://www.google.com/shopping/product/7082447892703795216?rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS367&sclient=psy-ab&q=Light+rail+3.5&oq=Light+rail+3.5&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.52164340,d.b2I,pv.xjs.s.en_US.CQsooEYev9Y.O&biw=1280&bih=593&dpr=1&tch=1&ech=1&psi=vXQyUs6DHIfM2gXZ9oBg.1379039221327.7&sa=X&ei=23QyUub9JofS2wWCoYGYAg&ved=0CFYQ8gIwAA


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

I should also mention I harvested the jh x bd today! I wanna smoke it


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanna smoke it too .


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

Was that Jack Herer X Blue Dream ? (guessing ;0)

How is the motion of the unit configurable?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

Yea. I was thinking about getting a bigger tent. Maybe next grow. Man you got one hell of an audience. 

Java I think you're right. 

TC I'm right there with ya buddy. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Ding ding, solid frosty fruity nugs.

not sure about the motion question though? There are six 2in ball casters for each HZ and they pivot on a 6in x 1/2in lag bolt anchored in the centers.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Ding ding, solid frosty fruity nugs.


Great googly moogly...that is a bodacious cross. "win-win"



whodatnation said:


> not sure about the motion question though? There are six 2in ball casters for each HZ and they pivot on a 6in x 1/2in lag bolt anchored in the centers.


Well, it is appropriate that my confusing question would generate
a confusing answer.

...but you got the gist of what I wanted to know. This is very new
to me, but the lights move as one, with one light moving up while the
other is moving down. How does one configure that unit to set the
range of motion? (I am afraid that you did answer this ;0)

Say that the position of one light all the way down and the other all
the way up is "zero". Then the program would be for the light to move
a specific distance, and then to move the same distance in the reverse.
This will return you to zero. In this instance, what sets how far the system
travels before it turns around?

...or does it just move in one direction, with some physical "flip"?

I suppose that I will need to figure out what you meant above...

"2in ball casters" == the "sleds that slide along the rail"

HZ == ?? Horizontal, usually. 

I will Google it up. No worries.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks for the run down! that was exactly what i was wondering I just didn't articulate the question well lol. knew there must be some other fan and AC at work. 16gal yeast fermentation. come off it your brewing BEER aren't you!!! lol if not you should be it's just cosy in those temps for brewing


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

Damn this is getting confusing ain't it. Twin you have some esplaining to do #rickyrecardovoice. 

Don I had the same kinda question so at least I didn't feel alone in asking. 


Java I think you and Who are talking about two different things. Who means how the hazy susans (HZ) rotate. And you're wanting to know what makes the light rail stop and reverse direction. Or how to configure the distance travelled on the light rail. I did my part. Good luck to both of you. lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Light rail 3.5
> http://www.google.com/shopping/product/7082447892703795216?rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS367&sclient=psy-ab&q=Light+rail+3.5&oq=Light+rail+3.5&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.52164340,d.b2I,pv.xjs.s.en_US.CQsooEYev9Y.O&biw=1280&bih=593&dpr=1&tch=1&ech=1&psi=vXQyUs6DHIfM2gXZ9oBg.1379039221327.7&sa=X&ei=23QyUub9JofS2wWCoYGYAg&ved=0CFYQ8gIwAA


He answered your question. He uses a light rail to move the light. It's just up and down instead of side to side.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> He answered your question. He uses a light rail to move the light. It's just up and down instead of side to side.
> 
> 
> cof


Actually Whos rail is mounted side to side. You can see it mounted near the ventalation in this picture. 






I've never used a light rail but I think they have an auto reverse switch on them. So you set the distance they travel and they just go back and forth over that distance. So Java I would think you would adjust it all the way to the bottom on one side, and then move it to the other end and set the travel distance. (hope I got that right and didn't step on your toes Who)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

In this picture you can see the metal fittings on the metal rail, there is a plastic piece on the motor that when runs into the fitting pushes a switch in it telling it to stop,,, then there is a dial that you can set to determine how long the motor stays stopped until it starts again in the other direction. I have it resting for 30sec each time it stops.

The stops (metal pieces) are fully adjustable to be set at any point on the rail. Iv simply attached the light cords to the mover. I wont lie, it take some tweaking to get the lights exactly right but its works out well in the end. 




2" ball caster= 

​




lol pun not intended, I simply really like this song.

[video=youtube;gCXQycyN_Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

For some reason I cant edit that post, it tells me the msg Iv entered it too short? Iv closed my browser came back and same thing,,,, so aggravating.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I should also mention I harvested the jh x bd today! I wanna smoke it


sweet! cant wait to hear how she turned out.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 13, 2013)

btw, you gonna run my the Uptown Heights any time soon (Northern Lights x Clusterfunk)


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks TC, you did perceive all sides, I think.

....and Who that answer was just the sort of thing I was expecting.

This stuff rocks!

JD


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

It's probably an RIU issue. In due time. Did you use anything at the top where the light cord drops into each box to protect the cord from catching or is that the tweaking you're talking about?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> It's probably an RIU issue. In due time. Did you use anything at the top where the light cord drops into each box to protect the cord from catching or is that the tweaking you're talking about?



There are some hooks the cords slide through just before dropping into the box, and I greased them up with petroleum jelly. The tweaking I was referring to is getting them to set at the exact spots I want them to on each side, will be re-adjusting once or twice a week until everything is filled in. I'll also keep in mind what Iv seen on other peoples grows, that being the flowers higher than the lights and still developing just fine. I dont understand why that is, but it is. I can get a bit obsessed when it comes to spreading out the light perfectly.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> In this picture you can see the metal fittings on the metal rail, there is a plastic piece on the motor that when runs into the fitting pushes a switch in it telling it to stop,,, then there is a dial that you can set to determine how long the motor stays stopped until it starts again in the other direction. I have it resting for 30sec each time it stops.
> 
> The stops (metal pieces) are fully adjustable to be set at any point on the rail. Iv simply attached the light cords to the mover. I wont lie, it take some tweaking to get the lights exactly right but its works out well in the end.
> 
> ...






This picture too you can see whats going on.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

It's like an old rotating desk clock combined with a two way pump jack! It's just f***ing awesome!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> There are some hooks the cords slide through just before dropping into the box, and I greased them up with petroleum jelly. The tweaking I was referring to is getting them to set at the exact spots I want them to on each side, will be re-adjusting once or twice a week until everything is filled in. I'll also keep in mind what Iv seen on other peoples grows, that being the flowers higher than the lights and still developing just fine. I dont understand why that is, but it is. I can get a bit obsessed when it comes to spreading out the light perfectly.




you obsessed nooooooo. lol. Sounds well mapped out though man. You have def used some great thought and enginuity on this build. I'll just inspire to build monumental grows in my mind.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

The plants seem to be adjusting just fine.



The JH x BD.





And some space bubble Im toking on  Its curing up nicely, more pronounced smell, flavor and possibly potency too.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

laissez bon ton roule, some greasy nugs you have there!
[video=youtube_share;P-qX_1WSn68]http://youtu.be/P-qX_1WSn68[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

There you go colo! 

[video=youtube;rVXHcgoD57I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVXHcgoD57I[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Can ya dig it? 

[video=youtube;0fHokM-ITfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fHokM-ITfc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Where you at Dr D!?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

I dig it!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;j3e_y9Bc7hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3e_y9Bc7hs[/video]

No blue mondays here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks great and surprisingly like what I thought it would. Just fantastic as always. Gave my girls some tea last night. It has been awhile since I brewed any. Let us know how the jdxbd and the haterade smoke as I my have to do some trading around here soon. It looks like all my seed took now just to finish up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hell I just got up at 12:30 was up till 3 working on the grow. My wife got a new job and I am at work an extra hour so I am gone for like 12 1\2 hours a day now. You pulling some cuttings off the next week or so or you not going to worry about it till next cycle. I have been trying to figure out how to get 2 ft or so of movement out of my light. I can build any thing but I don't want to spend much money since I am putting a mh in next go. I am moving it a little bit a few times a night, and will probably just keep doing this unless you have some stroke of genius.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Where you at Dr D!?


 ive been working like a dog [video=youtube;zSm0M-BbVdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSm0M-BbVdY[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

got some good seeded weed this week a have been pretty high as well


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great and surprisingly like what I thought it would. Just fantastic as always. Gave my girls some tea last night. It has been awhile since I brewed any. Let us know how the jdxbd and the haterade smoke as I my have to do some trading around here soon. It looks like all my seed took now just to finish up.


Will do, and thanks  Looking forward to seeing your current grow unfold.



Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I just got up at 12:30 was up till 3 working on the grow. My wife got a new job and I am at work an extra hour so I am gone for like 12 1\2 hours a day now. You pulling some cuttings off the next week or so or you not going to worry about it till next cycle. I have been trying to figure out how to get 2 ft or so of movement out of my light. I can build any thing but I don't want to spend much money since I am putting a mh in next go. I am moving it a little bit a few times a night, and will probably just keep doing this unless you have some stroke of genius.


Good to hear your busy, hopefully the wifes job is better all around than the last (I dont know what she did, just saying.) No genius over here but plenty good at stokes lmao I posted a link to the mover, maybe with all this extra work and after harvest you may be able to treat yourself and your plants to the mover, an investment that will def pay for itself and some,,, and you dont have to do it with two lights. 

Anyways, Iv been taking it real easy the past few days, bout time I get back into routine I guess.



Edit: Love that song


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

> I'll also keep in mind what Iv seen on other peoples grows, that being the flowers higher than the lights and still developing just fine. I dont understand why that is, but it is. I can get a bit obsessed when it comes to spreading out the light perfectly


. as you can see they still get light


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

Damn Dr how do you get it there is a mystery to me. lol. Looks full though man.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Hes got a bad ass clone door  and probably raises the light when going for tending. Thats what I want my screen to look like!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

came across this while I am cleaning house [video=youtube;MH2eRRh4Bls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH2eRRh4Bls&amp;feature=player_embedded#t=197[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hes got a bad ass clone door  and probably raises the light when going for tending. Thats what I want my screen to look like!


 yes that is what I do the door cuts are doing well too


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Was just thinking about posting some zydeco  I have my pandora on shuffle, give me a taste of everything!

[video=youtube;-FtMFUYIyqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FtMFUYIyqg[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

That Professor Longhair number hit WAY too close to home.

:0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That Professor Longhair number hit WAY too close to home.
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD


I liked that one and I grew up on the P.W. and may more have just now started to get in to French zydeco I can get it on the radio here.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Live stream this for a go. My radio stays on this whenever Im in nola.
http://www.wwoz.org/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

have it on now. I have only been once for my honeymoon in 04. I liked the city and went to the zoo. that was back when I was shooting slide film. now I am close I want to go for voodoo fest. I am going to go up to B.R. as well. this is some damn good music on wwoz I will see if it comes in in the car


----------



## Nizza (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry guys i admit i am no joint connoisseur but are zig zags any better for any reason or do u guys use em cause its just what you use?? I've always loved my joker 1 1/4's   i usually get white packs though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

dude I smoke blunts and pipes I do like the French lights I have that as my avatar for a different reason. lets say it is close to me at all times


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

You got the zig-zag dude tattooed?

I used to prefer the zz whites, I like raws now though if'n Ima gonna put a doob in the air.... 

[video=youtube_share;nSdB74zl4cE]http://youtu.be/nSdB74zl4cE[/video]


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 13, 2013)

I use these and only these zig 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZIG-ZAG-WHITE-SINGLE-WIDE-1-0-Cigarette-Rolling-Papers-24-packs-Full-Box-SW-/180834513534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1a93b27e


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

I smoke bowls mostly


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

Old King Cole was a merry old soul. And a merry old soul was he; 
He called for his pipe, and he called for his bowl 
- _I guess we all know about Old King Cole_


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2013)

This is my weapon of choice


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Old King Cole was a merry old soul. And a merry old soul was he;
> He called for his pipe, and he called for his bowl
> [/I]


Now we know why he was merry.

 
cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

very nice colo I have a nice glass grafix that is broke and the slide is still good, and I am going to make a new bong with it this is what I am working on right now who this is the nl/sk at 2 1/2 weeks of 12/12 and some veg porn


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 14, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> very nice colo I have a nice glass grafix that is broke and the slide is still good, and I am going to make a new bong with it this is what I am working on right nowView attachment 2821460View attachment 2821455View attachment 2821456 who this is the nl/sk at 2 1/2 weeks of 12/12View attachment 2821457 and some veg porn View attachment 2821458View attachment 2821459


 where did you get that tray? I like how its got the dishes or whatever it is for the seeds.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

He made it,,, ya boys just like jesus lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am ordering glass salve jars for the holes for the hash man


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2013)

wtf is going on with these pages?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

What you talkin aboot G?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 14, 2013)

I think when you reply with quote its not pulling the image with it, just a link to the attachment.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What you talkin aboot G?


everytime I click last page,it takes me back to page 4.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

You need to be on 40 posts per page anyway, this is page 3. Iv had that same thing happen to me before,,, it's prob just a temporary glitch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

it has been having trouble with the edit function as well


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 14, 2013)

im shocked by this grow idea im stunned and amazed its unreal!!!!! but Bear Down.!!!! i cant wait to see the final harvest from the lazy susan turn table grow


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Built to amaze  

Thanks chief


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

and it does how is your day going been a lazy one for me


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Pr0n to hold us over.

Mix smoke jar.



?p x BnS. I want to run these next round  They made great smoke on my "back at it" grow, and these outside got me wondering whats taken me so long.




Spacebubble



Haterade




And the OooO0o00ooWeeEe Plush Berry X Grape Stomper,,, I need more of these beans  Very nice.








Sorry for the lousy pics.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> and it does how is your day going been a lazy one for me



Tis a good day


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 14, 2013)

no problem i should be thanking you this build made my day the best ive seen by far but i still hate that logo on your signature lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2013)

you know it,them plants look hella good.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

chiefsirbong420 said:


> no problem i should be thanking you this build made my day the best ive seen by far but i still hate that logo on your signature lol



Merci beaucoup, being able to share drives me to do more. I appreciate yall chiming in.

You hate it, then we must be doing our job  WHO DAT! 


Got a divisional road game tomorrow in tampa,,, Im ready.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 14, 2013)

hahaha just be happy sean is back coaching!!!! BEAR DOWN!!! we got a divison game tomorrow to against the ViQueens..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

chiefsirbong420 said:


> hahaha just be happy sean is back coaching!!!! BEAR DOWN!!! we got a divison game tomorrow to against the ViQueens..



https://www.rollitup.org/sports/708309-club-600-nfl-2013-a.html


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 14, 2013)

That plushberry x grape stomper is great. The others are really nice as well as the P? x BNS. 

I got Colston starting at my flex in fantasy football. Hope he keeps the touchdowns coming.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Problem is drew has so many targets, on top of a deep running game,,, GL I hope your right though!


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2013)

looking thick...I am def gonna go phenol hunting threw some of them soon.that bns was some dam fine smoke,id need to run threw some of them to,i look at'em all the time,im about to pop some beans.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

me to me to


genuity said:


> looking thick...I am def gonna go phenol hunting threw some of them soon.that bns was some dam fine smoke,id need to run threw some of them to,i look at'em all the time,im about to pop some beans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

loving the tunes last few pages guys! and colo man that's a lovely looking showerhead bong you got!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Howdy don  I second that pipe colo, veeeeery nice indeed.

[video=youtube;EImayH-141I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EImayH-141I[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Not asking anyone to vote for me, I just want more votes in there!


&#8203;https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

put mine in already


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2013)

OH man I loves me some build to spill! Kill selection mang!
Thanks for the props on the piece, I saw it and had to have it. Got a smoking deal on it too, I think $265 (that's like 165 sterling?!). It cleans up easy and hits smooth, good design! Really lets you get the essence mmmm, time for some rips me thinks.... Time to try out the other strawberry dogshit pheno!
puff, puff, pass....

damn, did I mention I loves me some built to spill.....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Haha yes bout time for another rip,,, or two! puff puff-- MVK 
Dog shit pheno eh? Honestly i dont like that shit,,, making the whole room smell like someone stepped in some fresh ass dog doo doo. I always check my shoes before I realize its the weed lol

I also likes me some built to spill! They got their own station on my pandora.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2013)

The strain name is strawberry dogshit, from csg. It's strawberry cough x og chem, this pheno I'm getting wafts of what reminds me of ssh and strawberry candy.

**Uncured the taste is kind of like hot peanuts or something, I'm sure the taste will develop... First pheno of it didn't taste like much uncured either, time will tell. The high is good, I'm picky about taste though. 
Hahahhah, I don't mind the strains that do smell like dogshit either though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

as long as it doesn't taste like it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

you watching the foos ball today


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah there was a lightning delay, just took a halftime scissor hash chunk to the head


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

nice I sampled the pw #1 today it was nice. ran out of smoke yesterday will take a smoke brake this week. I will know if the saints won in the morning.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 15, 2013)

Who dat!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Too close for comfort!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Squeaker....Tampa is crazy, they show like they want to compete this year.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Even with all their fuckups they somehow kept it close. We have allot of work to do.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 16, 2013)

How bout them saints. I was thinking to myself the Bucs fucked themselves all game but to leave Brees that kinda time was just stupid. I did appreciate my team looking great and then falling apart. Luckily I don't have to watch them do it though. Some day the Lions will be decent. some day and it damn sure wasn't yesterday. Colston got me 6 pts though so I'm happy I guess.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

I have to admit that even I was bemused to see the Eagles Coach
use all his time outs to benefit my Chargers. 

An ugly win, but a win all the same.

JD


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bear Down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    but any ways im running into trouble with my lil girl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2013)

Been at it tonight found s.m. On my cd#4 and had to nock that crap out. Mixed sum brew up and waxed that ass. My arm is still burning but hay that is life. I have super room clean for two days and some more brew and super house clean. I f'ing hates me some bugys in me room. I could not find any alive after but will keep an eye out. They really liked that one plant. But hit the whole room. Any way will catch up tomorrow maybe. Bed here I come 5:30 is going to come way to soon. One day I will pimp on my farm like you. Watch out now oooooeeey


----------



## greenyield (Sep 17, 2013)

whodat, can you tell me if there were any differences in the finished buds from your first run in the vertical compared to when you used to grow horizontal.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been at it tonight found s.m. On my cd#4 and had to nock that crap out. Mixed sum brew up and waxed that ass. My arm is still burning but hay that is life. I have super room clean for two days and some more brew and super house clean. I f'ing hates me some bugys in me room. I could not find any alive after but will keep an eye out. They really liked that one plant. But hit the whole room. Any way will catch up tomorrow maybe. Bed here I come 5:30 is going to come way to soon. One day I will pimp on my farm like you. Watch out now oooooeeey


Hey brother your not alone, the war is on. I think hitting your entire room was a good move,,, may not see them but they are there. 
Last night while doing some training I found s.m. AND thrips in there, I think I got it early enough though. In my experience mites will utilize that screen and use it as a super highway.

Lines of attack.
~ environment- keeping it cool, turned off the dehumidifier, and spraying with cold water once a day. 
~And these guys.

*Spider Mite Predators**not only feed on Spider Mites and their eggs, they also breed twice as fast! Each Spider Mite Predator sucks the juice out of about 5 Spider Mites a day, or 20 of their eggs. Used as directed, predators should noticeably begin to gain control within 4 weeks, and then continue until the Spider Mites are nearly or completely wiped out. Predators disappear when the Spider Mites are gone.*

I also got some ladybugs and will actually make a home and feed them a little (raisins) as well.

​


greenyield said:


> whodat, can you tell me if there were any differences in the finished buds from your first run in the vertical compared to when you used to grow horizontal.



Genetics are genetics they don't care which way the light hangs.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

> *Spider Mite Predatorsnot*


Dude..."Predatorsnot"....that's some wicked sounding stuff. Sticky too.

lol, well, I am sorry to hear of the bugs Dr Who. I liked the raisins idea
when I looked up making a "bugouac". I think that mine kept my ladybugs
in my garden much longer.

Please do post any sources for beneficial predators. I am always looking 
for a good source.

I discovered that Home Depot carries a line of beneficial nematodes. (these
are in my pots right now) I have used two different sources and "The Ladies
In Red", as the HD brand is called, were a good bit less expensive.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

There are many places on the net to get beneficial bugs and such, Iv not ordered outside of naturescontrol.com 

lol snot, yup thats the secret! Lets hope it works... It should.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a great site. Thanks.

I would love to be able to breed desired insects.

I thought that this was a funny piece of info:


> If Ladybugs tend to fly away, spraying their backs with a soda pop/water solution glues their wings shut for about a week.


While I did make a bivouac, I did not try this.
JD

P.S. That site looks to have pretty good prices. Thanks again.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Soda can be very acidic though and thats something ladybugs dont like. I say use something like corn syrup and water would work the same without the acidity. So apparently there is a risk of the ladybugs eating my predator mites "any soft bodied bug", this kinda puts me in a pickle... I think mite control def get priority over the thrips. So I'll introduce the mite tripple threat and breed (hopefully) the ladybugs outside. I may introduce just a few into the grow, hopefully they take the larger meal in the thrips over the tiny mites.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks.

I have one other issue. I like to use bugs as a preventative,
and so added nematodes to my soil when starting this Crop.

....and I would love to add the triple threat mite killers that
you are using as well, to protect above the soil.

BUT it seems that one *needs* spider mites in order to support
a community of predatory mites.

I suppose that I will just grab these if/when they become necessary.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

I can send you some mites to start your predator farm  hahaha. Yes, I would hold off until only if mites are present. In the mean time prevention is key and thats something I havnt done in a while! So there I get it bc I got lazy.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL, sounds fine. 

I will keep an eye on things. I find that it is at about week 5 
of flowering that these things usually show up. I swear that
that the little fuckers plan it that way. So, having a late-in-flower
solution is good.

I am also wanting to figure out the special "washes", as they can
help very late in flower as well. 

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

That stuff is pretty interesting, and also not a viable prevention but a useful weapon possibly. 

- consists of frequency adjusted water specific to the intended action.

http://www.npk-industries.com/faq.php


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree.

I am trying to find the spec sheets for their other products.

They sound interesting, but I see little technical data.

I will poke about.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

I want a none napping variety of predator mite. With this said _"Each Spider Mite Predator sucks the juice out of about 5 Spider Mites a day, or 20 of their eggs." _~~~ A thousand of my tiny alien predators should do plenty of damage. There cant possibly be more than just a thousand mites in both boxes combined,,, we shall crush this pesky nuisance, resistance is futile. In another week I will introduce the ladybugs to wipe out the thrips. I spent about and hour today going over the plants crushing any I found, def didnt hurt, I killed maybe 100 of them.

[video=youtube;pAv1WiMMNic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAv1WiMMNic[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I can send you some mites to start your predator farm  hahaha. Yes, I would hold off until only if mites are present. In the mean time prevention is key and thats something I havent done in a while! So there I get it bc I got lazy.


my problem exactly have not been doing my preventative spraying. i think i got mine pretty quick as well. can check in a few.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

One of the coolest flags ever.





Plants doing well considering.






You have been warned.




This MVK has me seeing tea galaxies.





Seriously. Lean back from the computer and dont look at any specific point in the picture, just see it all at once...  hehe.







I definitely didnt forget to bring a towel


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

This should help


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 17, 2013)

I totally see it buddy, thats pretty awesome for a bunch of shit ! Lol.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

I was going to joke that "that is *not* clear dome!"

Nice and yucky.

JD


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This should help


There's a guppie or some sort of fish in there...I can see it!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

are you brewing chocolate?!?! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah don, wanna taste? I bet its like chocolate for the phat ladies though! Actually its more like a well balanced healthy meal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

lmao reminds me of a time i was drunk at the gf's n thought some shampoo smelled sooo good i'd taste it. fucking rank


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 18, 2013)

That is some thick looking tea mane. 

I believe drunkeness sometimes gets the best of us don. There's pretty of those kinda stories that start&#8230;there was this one time&#8230;lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like Guinness to me boys.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Id tell you some amazing drunk stories of mine, but youd have to have someone else tell it to ya.


Tea numbers, random check before todays application with the 24hr brew.

ppm: 680
ph: 7.3


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RI04NW0DHNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI04NW0DHNI[/video]



Red beans and rice with smoked sausage for dinner.... It will be even better tomorrow 



....... I made enough for all of us two times over lmao  I'll put a half gallon of it in the deep freeze.


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2013)

mmmmhmm,its always better the next day.....sounds delish,my mailbox is open.that tea sounds just right.ima have to check the next tea I do.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

I wonder what this methane will do to my plants tomorrow  
Please do share if/when you test out your tea,,, would be nice to compare. Are you still running the xtreme tea? 


Tomorrow my bug buddies should arrive! Im super excited... Even in the past 24hrs Iv noticed the mite population growing, but Im still in good spirits I have confidence in the thousand predators due for release tomorrow. Lets kick some mite ass!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KCqEOboRctY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqEOboRctY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xv96lj-YM7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv96lj-YM7U[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2013)

red beans and rice with sausage is one of our favorite meals that I make once a week. I put the leftovers into pint jars and it makes a handy lunch.

I'm really interested in your superbugs. as I have been spraying, how long would I need to wait before adding the predators? 


cof


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

Cof that is usually specified precisely on the label of
the material that you sprayed. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2013)

Handy Hint:Many Pyrethryn sprays are encapsulated. While Pyrethryn is relatively safe (it breaks down quickly), encapsulation can make it last for weeks or months indoors. This residual action kills off Hired Bugs even after it no longer affects pests

this was the reason I asked...and it is not on the label.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

I was gonna post that for you. Shipping is expensive, but they are alive. Iv used them twice in the past and they have worked twice... Other than that all my mite battle experience is with conventional chemical weapons from sprays to fogger bombs,,,, not only did they not completely get the job done but they damaged my plants and stressed them out not to mention it was toxic for me too! 
Good bugs FTW.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2013)

water/iso is what I been using,and it "seems" to be working.with no visable effects on the plants.drunk bugs kill them self.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Handy Hint:Many Pyrethryn sprays are encapsulated. While Pyrethryn is relatively safe (it breaks down quickly), encapsulation can make it last for weeks or months indoors. This residual action kills off Hired Bugs even after it no longer affects pests
> 
> this was the reason I asked...and it is not on the label.
> 
> ...


LOL, I really did not think that I was telling you anything you did not know.

....but if this info is not on the label, then we certainly have a problem.

...but, you know, the data that I saw suggested the effective window of the poison.

IF the poison was encapsulated, and thus was effective longer, then I am
sure that this is something that they would exposed on the packaging, as it
would be a selling point of the material.

Just hashing it out.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Well you never know, im sure the answer can be found with a little searching if its not on the label,,, as it should be. 




Did someone say donkey? Oh, never mind then... Heres a donkey anyway


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 19, 2013)

Dude... I'm sorry to hear about the mites. In my experience the only way to rid them was to shut down and move bc they're like cancer. One tiny cell will reproduce and it's extremely tough to get them all... What kinda predators you getting? The only kind I have experience with are lady bugs and damn do they piss me off! They're just so lazy and stupid... Not to mention they only eat when they're hungry.. 

Anyway
Sorry to hear about the mites... Try to quarantine clones of your good mothers and whatever you do, don't let them come close to those infected plants. 

Ah I hate to hear that dude

Blah

Sorry brohan

Best of luck

Hope you find something that works! If so... It's a million dollar cure IMO

Btw... How'd ya reckon you got infected?

Peace
Swampy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Was just a matter of time living out here in the woods. Your much more concerned than I am,,,, have battled them and won before no reason I can't do it again  the tripple threat was applied today, the little guys are busy at work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

I got most of mine the other day my lights come on in an hour so I am spraying to day before they do. today will be 1 lb habanero, 2 tbsp A.C. Vinegar , and 2 tbsp Lemon Juice. I hope you got some of the rain I know most of the state is worse off than me here. my old house hasn't seen a drop in 2 months now.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been fortunate so far and not had to deal with those little fuckers yet. fingers crossed it stays that way. 

Feel free to ship them leftovers man. I don't mind cooking but a day where I don't have to cook is awesome.


----------



## GreenSummit (Sep 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;xv96lj-YM7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv96lj-YM7U[/video]


you a modest mouse fan also?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 20, 2013)

I've said before my method was pepper spray like 4-5 days in a row and some defoliation. I had used mighty wash too but that shits so expensive.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Well the little buggers are in there eating mites already so I'm holding off on any other treatments. Should be flipping to 12/12 in the next couple of days  is gonna be a full screen.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 20, 2013)

Ain't that the point buddy? Happy budding coming soon (predator&#8230;finish him&#8230;lol)


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 20, 2013)

I've used mitey wash, neem (though it's mainly a preventative than a killer), acids/chems, predators... just the thing... i've never been able to get every last one.. even when i just about killed them all and things start to get back to normal... next thing i know 2-4 weeks down the line the one microscopic little bastard that was hiding under the pot or something reproduced to make a thousand more tiny things and it starts all over. like a fucking cancer.

i got em off a clone i had gotten off of craigslist. a Las Vegas Lemon Skunk clone. such a tasty strain that i wish i got to finish... but i tossed her... and poo poo... my room was never the same

i hope to see you beat these bastards! like i said, if you find a cure... it's a million dollar cure like a cure for cancer!

best of luck duder
swampy


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 20, 2013)

ps,, cant wait to hear about the tasty harvests!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Once the cancer (mites) goes into remission is when you stay preventative. The only times I ever have any kind of bug issue is when I get comfortable and stop being preventative. We will know for sure in a week if extra attention is needed,,, I doubt it will be. With 1k predators applied at worst 500 made it,,, that means at worst they have already eaten 2,500 mites or 10,000 of their eggs,,,,, at worst. 
The key (imo) is catching it early and hitting them with more than a sufficient number of predators. 
So in one work week they (at worst) will eat (kill  ) 12,500 mites or 50,000 eggs,,, well thats not even counting reproduction which they do twice as fast as the pesky spidermite. 


*Spider Mite Predators*not only feed on Spider Mites and their eggs, they also breed twice as fast! Each Spider Mite Predator sucks the juice out of about 5 Spider Mites a day, or 20 of their eggs. Used as directed, predators should noticeably begin to gain control within 4 weeks, and then continue until the Spider Mites are nearly or completely wiped out. Predators disappear when the Spider Mites are gone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2013)

i saw this on an install one day and thought of you i like the pepper spray my self my wife however does not. i may have to try the predators one day. i will get back to my preventative spraying i do not have any issues when i do. then no need for them.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice whodat kitchen, ask for the "double mint heath chip shake 2 scoops with a side of waffle fries and 3$ in quarters" I should be out in a jiffy. 

So does the pepper spray kill them or drive them away? Either way if it works its a much more economical way to go about it. Maybe I jumped the gun a bit? I got excited lol. Its bug wars come on,,,, even though theres actually allot at stake. 


The plants are growing well, Im having to train them several times a day (wouldnt want it any other way) There is some wind burn going on with fan leafs hanging out but I want to pluck those off anyway to expose all these lil bud sites, I dont think Iv seen so many of em at once lol Lots of tucking and weaveing going on. I'll try and get a decent pic or two.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> you a modest mouse fan also?




[video=youtube;1DPZK_I2MC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DPZK_I2MC0[/video]



Yes  It goes well with twisted tea


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Das Plantes. Im loving that upskirt! 



Badonkadonk.








The flakes you see all over the plants= "Predator mites are mixed with a fine powder (corn-cob grit) to give them bulk." 
http://www.naturescontrol.com/triplethreat.html






Wind burn.





And more of the same old.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;kVZgc536dUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVZgc536dUE[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Das Plantes. Im loving that upskirt!


Great pic jongen!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2013)

The Capsaicin oil kills on contact, the lemon juice and garlic are preventive, and the Apple cider vinegar is to kill mold and fugal spores. I spray pots walls everything. I eagerly await lights on as well, and no pics just are not the same. I will have a vidio update on tonight. Will be week 4 for the door, and week 5 1\2 in the cave. I am surprised by the wind burn on the leaves. I have not had any problems with this on either of my vertical rooms I have done.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 21, 2013)

Does that mixture make a smell in the grow area? Strong?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2013)

I personally like the smell


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2013)

It is like someone shot off some pepper spray in the house. I eat my food hhhhhhoooooottttttt, and have been exposed to CS gas in the military. It doesn't bother me, but it will f up my wife when I steep and spray it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

?p x BnS






otm yo momma





Spacebubble





haterade





Plush stomper


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 22, 2013)

I hadn't realized you had 2 or 3 plants going in each of your buckets/containers in your cabs man. Where the fuck have I been? lol. And for some reason I can't remember the strain in that first pic your outdoor. Gonna have to go back through and figure it out. Looking nice though buddy.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah there are 3 plants in each 5gal container (buckets and smart pots) while there are 2 plants in each 3gal container. 

The first pic is ?p x BnS, I havnt thought of a name yet,,, but I have decided to run it for the next grow  I had one of those in my back at it journal.

Stanks for stopping by 

Edit: I may as well add the names to those pics eh? haha


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 22, 2013)

Names are always fun. Wish I was at that point where I could be messing around with names. Wasn't TLD messing around with a BNS cross too? Man I haven't seen him post anything in a while. But maybe it was you I'm thinking of in your other journal.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure about tld, didnt get it from me if he is running one,,, or his bns may stand for something else.

It was funny labeling my butternut squash starts,, BnS lol


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 22, 2013)

Hahahah. Acronyms can be fun that way. I think it was you now that I think about it more. I think he was running SR71 cross. How I got those two mixed up is beyond me. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;aMQwgngbhlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMQwgngbhlk[/video]






Get it?




Im getting itchy flower fingers  Not long now.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 22, 2013)

Really glad Your Old Momma & Haterade are ripening well! Can't wait to hear the smoke report from the Jack's Dream! So exciting watching beans from my collection ripening up some killer buds. Makes me that much more happy that the gift has been shared and I have that much more to look forward to in future breeding projects.

Hope those predators are munching away! maybe blow some piff their way so they get major munchies

let us know how the smells of the ladies budding are & smoke reports

btw, you running any of the Uptown OG (aka Calliope)? ...(NL x Clusterfunk) I have a feeling those will be super "old school" indica OG status.

cheers dude! looking great and thanks for sharin

WHO DAT!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Really glad Your Old Momma & Haterade are ripening well! Can't wait to hear the smoke report from the Jack's Dream! So exciting watching beans from my collection ripening up some killer buds. Makes me that much more happy that the gift has been shared and I have that much more to look forward to in future breeding projects.


Already smoking on the jacks dream, its nice now but I think its gonna cure up really well. The momma is starting to pack on density nicely. It is great seeing other people growing seeds you work to make. 



Swamp Thing said:


> Hope those predators are munching away! maybe blow some piff their way so they get major munchies


Haha I smoke plenty of dank in there, I make it a point to clean my ac and DH filters frequently (at least once a week),,, Im sure the carbon filter is taking a beating.
Funny enough I sat and watched some predator action for about 15min today  Theres still some live mites but they are much harder to find. Its nice to know they predators are setting up shop. 



Swamp Thing said:


> let us know how the smells of the ladies budding are & smoke reports


I will try, def not my forte!



Swamp Thing said:


> btw, you running any of the Uptown OG (aka Calliope)? ...(NL x Clusterfunk) I have a feeling those will be super "old school" indica OG status.


Negative. Sounds good though. 



Swamp Thing said:


> cheers dude! looking great and thanks for sharin
> 
> WHO DAT!!!


Cheers, that was an awesome game,,,, whodat!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2013)

So I just put my first male into flower intentionally for the purpose of pollen collection!! I had sexed the original seedling and this is the clone of it. Its one of the powernaps, solid main stem consitant tight branching and nodes. It sexed pretty fast too so I figure that should be a good thing. I let it get like 14inchs tall so I expect to get a load of pollen off it, with a few things in mind to use it on . How do you store yours, or have you just done open pollenations?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Iv kept it in the fridge for months before with successful seeding afterwords. Pollens worst enemy is moisture.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

12/12 T-minus 2 days.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 23, 2013)

ruh roh (Scooby-Doo)...lol. Time for the magic to happen.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 23, 2013)

Captain... I'm ready for blast off!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Captain... I'm ready for blast off!



Roger that, Houston all system green,,, start filling the tanks... One step closer on mission Nibiru.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Night and Day  what was I thinking, look how tiny those plants are 





I hope I get a better yield this time.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey fuckers voice your fuking opinion by casting a motherfuking vote!
Pretty please? 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

Done and done. (already really)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

I know you already did mr java mon. Im talking to the rest of these dingleberries!


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks great man ....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2013)

The content of your pic owns, grainy as shit though....... just sayin', for a contest you would thing that you'd retake that one.... hahahahah
Just bustin' your balls mang!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

I know man, IDK why its got so grainy all the other ones I took were clear but not at the right angles


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay you can stop bitching now. voted.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

I will never stop bitching. Mmmkay?


BTW been brainstorming some new things I can play with in the rooms, I'll keep my trap shut for now but Im excited.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 24, 2013)

mmmkay Mr. Mackey. lol.

WTF dude, the okay doke? lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 24, 2013)

Hazy Susan 2.0 vert scrog with Spacebomb?! YES PLEASE!!!



One of my favorite growers back at it! I'm stoked to follow along mang. It appears that you would make an excellent carpenter as well as a budologist lol. Cheers.

EDIT: Is that a Hazy Susan 2.0 vert scrog mainline?!?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

I am imagining a spinning wheel of plants....360 degrees, with
all the plants placed to face the hub, the whole thing spinning
to keep the plants from falling.

Perhaps the use of a gamma ray source to go on a mutant hunt?

Anything is possible!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Hazy Susan 2.0 vert scrog with Spacebomb?! YES PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for the kind words  good to see your ass around these parts! 
They started out as MLs but only topped once then I said fuk it and let them go from there. So technically not ML just topped once. My next plan involves some true vert mainlining. 



Javadog said:


> I am imagining a spinning wheel of plants....360 degrees, with
> all the plants placed to face the hub, the whole thing spinning
> to keep the plants from falling.
> 
> ...



Neither confirming nor denying those accusations 


​


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

So the good for nothing predators arn't doing it for some reason, thats too bad. So I wanted to make DrDs peppa spray but my bumb ass grocery store didnt have habaneros so I opted for dry chilie peppers, not as hot but still fairly spicy.
So the mix for 1gal is 5 dry chilies (cut up into small pieces), 2 cinnamon sticks (crushed), about 10 whole cloves (crushed), 2 cloves garlic (squashed), about 1tbls cayenne pepper, 2tbls apple cider vinegar, 2 tbls 100% lemon juice.
Let it bubble over night then added 1.5tsp biodegradable dish soap. 

I just applied it to one side, after a few minutes I checked and pulled off a few bad off leafs,,,, this stuff seems to kill on contact  I poked a few mites to see if they were just playing possum but their bodies just smeared into liquid goo as soon as I made contact, its like they straight up melted! 
I'll also add it looks as thought it also killed the thrips on contact! Super cool!

Thanks a bunch for turning me onto your spray Doc! Lets hope the chilies and cayenne can suffice without the habaneros. 

Will let yall know what happens after a few more applications.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> So the good for nothing predators arn't doing it for some reason, thats too bad. So I wanted to make DrDs peppa spray but my bumb ass grocery store didnt have habaneros so I opted for dry chilie peppers, not as hot but still fairly spicy.
> So the mix for 1gal is 5 dry chilies (cut up into small pieces), 2 cinnamon sticks (crushed), about 10 whole cloves (crushed), 2 cloves garlic (squashed), about 1tbls cayenne pepper, 2tbls apple cider vinegar, 2 tbls 100% lemon juice.
> Let it bubble over night then added 1.5tsp biodegradable dish soap.
> 
> ...


I tried predators last year... Their optimal breeding conditions are slightly different than the evil ones. I couldn't get them to breed fast enough to take over and ended up opting for foliar and systemic instead. Good luck, DIE DIE DIE MITES!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

I just killed hundreds of them INSTANTLY  (100% organic too!)


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice little formula then it's seems. Luckily though I have access to some peppers that could kill most anything including your tastebuds. Thank goodness for pop's pepper garden. Haha

Definitely saved the page in case I get these little bastards down the road. Good look Dr.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 25, 2013)

I use the Habenaro hell method also Whodat. It works wonders I have not seen anything return from my last round yet and no burning or anything on my leaves after spraying.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

How long does it take for the taste to wear off? 

Can these pepper sprays be used during flower? How late?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 25, 2013)

All I will say is be very careful what you touch after cutting into a good habanero...eyes are terrible...lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> All I will say is be very careful what you touch after cutting into a good habanero...eyes are terrible...lol.


..wait till you have to pee.....no comparison.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 25, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> ..wait till you have to pee.....no comparison.
> 
> 
> cof


LMAO I did this last week and wow did it hurt i thought I washed my hands good enough after cutting them up BOY WAS I WRONG.... It didn't last long i was only burning for about 5 minutes then it became alot more tolerable but man did i learn my lesson.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2013)

I use the nitrile exam gloves when handling peppers....and for harvest trim.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

Iv made that mistake before, and I can't promis that I won't again.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

Scotch Bonnets then Cunnilingust


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

Last time I didn't wash up properly after chopping chillies and went for a lag it hurt like help for 10 minutes then gave a boner. Missus was having none of it tho!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

hahaha Pleasure and pain, so close.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Last time I didn't wash up properly after chopping chillies and went for a lag it hurt like help for 10 minutes then gave a boner. Missus was having none of it tho!


This is my BOOMSTICK!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

it didn't ROAR!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 26, 2013)

Ive used pepper spray late in flower, didnt taste shit on the plants, but I also rinsed them off in the shower at harvest. Yes, I hung entire plants in the shower while the water ran over them! Put a fan on them after and they're dry in about an hour although I left the fan on for several to really get in there. And it was more the soap I was wanting to rinse off than any possible pepper residual.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about the damn mites. I really can't stand those things. Literally like cancer, tiny cells that just multiply... Even if you get all of them, one tiny cell will be left to reproduce. Fuck em!

Good thing is you're not late in flower with heavy infestation. I had an amazing bag seed out of a girlscout cookies and she was female! Smelled like burnt rubber and plastic. Thank god I pollen aged her (and I have one seed) but the buds just got cob webbed from this Las Vegas Lemon Skunk clone. Bastards that gave em to me... Never again will I take clones without having a totally seperate room in another house where I can inoculate them for at least 3-4weeks.

Hope things get better soon. 
Sorry for the rambling.

Looking forward to seeing the glory of Planet Niburu.

Cheers WhoDat!
3-0 baby!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

Never had a clue this was football related! Safe to say I don't follow sports but I sure said wtf when this chick first parked in front of me!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

I know...what's that banana doing in the picture?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the football is slipping on the banana?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

They usually don't have footballs in them, it does look like a banana though lol. I wonder what was going through your head... "Whodats a girl?!"


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think the football is slipping on the banana?


LOL!

That fits The Aints more...they are a thing of the past now.

JD


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 27, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I know...what's that banana doing in the picture?


LMFAO that's a Fleur de Lis. The football is just blocking the right half of it... Check out Who Dat's sig. There is a Fleur de Lis there in case you don't know what one is. (the Saints logo) 


...LOL banana


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

Bien sur!

hkjhkjh


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL!
> 
> That fits The Aints more...they are a thing of the past now.
> 
> JD



*True Dat!



*


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

double post


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Javadog said:


> double post



Fuk I'll like that too 

Day 2-12/12 update coming.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Day 2~12/12

[video=youtube;Mrd14PxaUco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrd14PxaUco[/video]

Lights out, no problem the other side instantly flips on! Thanks again for steering me towards that cool ass timer jig  Perfect for me. This is what Im talking about for yall who dont know or remeber,,,, which is probably everyone besides Jig lol http://www.wag.com/reptile/p/coralife-digital-am-pm-timer-with-8-outlets-121856?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_W&utm_term=ESU-042&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1323890877&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=ESU-042&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}








Bottom





Top




Perty plantes


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;wkiZr3N1rbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkiZr3N1rbc[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2013)

I would like to see a video of the light mover moving? Is that possible who?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 28, 2013)

Doooooood, that shit setup is looking awesome. I went to the same bottom fan setup about 6 months ago and I love it for air circulation. My top fans were getting cumbersome and blocking light while taking up space. Looking good man, it ALWAYS does around here. 

SB


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Its possible, it will be very low quality... So no complaining "was this filmed with a potato?" ok. 


The new new pepper spray is even more serious. I noticed more mites than Id like to still living their lovely lives, so the spray game has stepped up. 

2-gallons
two handfuls dried chilies 
2tbs cayenne pepper
2sticks cinnamon 
2tbls whole cloves 
1/2 large onion
one head garlic

I blended that up with some water for several minutes, then cooked on high in the crockpot for about 6hrs its important that it doesn't boil. 
Then after cooking down I strained it all out and diluted it into 2 gallons of water.

Then added 4tbs 100% lemon juice, 4tbs apple cider vinegar, and 6 THATS RIGHT 6 tbs biodegradable dish soap.


So I pulled some sample leafs with live active mites on them, treated and left out since 12hrs ago. Its quite obvious these fuckers are deader than doornails  With my quick look over in the morning room (right side box) it was the same story for all the mites I found in there,,, Im very happy... Now the only thing soon to having me pull my hair out is this monday night game against miami  saints primetime in the dome the odds are greatly stacked against you... But I dont like saying never, ever.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Doooooood, that shit setup is looking awesome. I went to the same bottom fan setup about 6 months ago and I love it for air circulation. My top fans were getting cumbersome and blocking light while taking up space. Looking good man, it ALWAYS does around here.
> 
> SB



Thanks booty. Honestly Id like some smaller fans down below with a more concentrated vortex, its beating the hell out of the lower inside canopy. 

Thanks again and thanks for swinig through!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 28, 2013)

DST said:


> I would like to see a video of the light mover moving? Is that possible who?


As long as we are making technical requests, time-lapse please.

LOL, or was that obvious. 

I like being new....everything is an adventure. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll do my best lol not making any promises.



Going through some old pics, this jumped out at me,, the stretchier blue pit fem out of the three. Made for awesome smoke! very dogish. 



True vert mainline.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 28, 2013)

sup whodat! Wonder if you plan on adding a reptile bulb or something for UV supplement. I read in mel thomas's book that if you divide it into 3 10 minute sessions in the day cycle you get more thc production. It doesn't say anything about yield increase, but i have always been curious about this subject and know that one like yours is optimal cause it spins ! He says you can use sun bed tanning equipment or facial tanners what do you think about this ?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Iv thought about it plenty, I already have a light I used to use over the edge of a horizontal scrog,,, Im a believer for sure. The intervals are to keep it from damaging the plant tissue too much but like other things you can harden them off to the point you can run the light longer given its at an appropriate distance. 
The difficult thing in my situation it I cant really figure where to mount it for optimal coverage but also out of the way. I could actually try and fasten it somehow just above the 600 and have it move along together, or just mount it on the ceiling... I'll think about it some more, thanks for chiming in 


Edit: you wont just have more thc product but just more resin gland production and the contents inside those glands be it more cbd, thc, or any of the other hundreds of cannabinoids are decided genetically. 
I would say more yield  more trichs= probably a tiny bit more weight but more importantly = more dank.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 28, 2013)

well couldn't you fit a few in the back corners?? Maybe do it side-by-side and see which product you like more. It'd be nice to figure a %yield increase with the added light vs not, and see if it's really worth the extra bulb or if it'd be just better to have an extra chamber. 

I was saying the back corners cause i thought the plants constantly were rotating, but now i'm thinking they're on a lazy susan just to spin them and access the backs? correct me if i'm wrong but are these constantly spinning too? lol , good shit though, love that set up, i'd love to try it sometime.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

The electricity isnt too much of a factor, those bulbs use very little. I already know it would increase resin production which is why Im going to put it on the list, thank you very much for bringing it up... Just a matter of me getting around to it is all.

Re- lazy susans,,, 11 words into the first post. 
Onto that though, there would be no real reason to have the plants moving around, exposure is pretty much identical 360* around the bulb. The reason for the hazy susans are for me to gain access for plant tending, Im more of a molester though.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

The outdoor plants are really picking up, unfortunately there is some bud rot and worm damage. I will harvest the majority of them later today probably.

Jacks Dream




Haterade







Otm Yomoma





Plushberry x grape stompers. Something bad happened to one of these four and it happened fast. Its happened to a few other plants.





This is the short one up front, the danker of the bunch.





Others.









Spacebubble







?p x BnS







Some old stalks  This is an mvk.






Blue pit stalk.





I even got a four banger on the stereo mantel... Along with some other trinkets 






This cool elephant sculpture has a baby carved inside of it. Def took some skill.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2013)

Put some fluorescent black lights in the outer corners, and give your self a reason to engage the hazy susans to a driver


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Fresh bread anyone? 






Crawfish etouffee bread bowl? Why not Im stoned!







Heres the vid for ya D. Smoke a bow and watch 
[video=youtube;3Usxvzi5hHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Usxvzi5hHY[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2013)

drool!


----------



## bass1014 (Sep 28, 2013)

hey whodat. thought the first set of stems were a deer rack lmfao..


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 28, 2013)

Love the vid bud! That elephant is crazy too, I've seen stuff like it before, gotta take some crazy skills!


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2013)

you the man....whodat.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome bru. Love the shadow going up and down the wall on the right as well

So questions questions, because I is either dumb or have missed the explanation. 
What's the amount of movement in the light up and down?
Are you using an actuator or a pulley system or other? (I saw the leads on the top in a pic before, but couldn't work out how they moved).
Are you using something in front of your pots to reflect the light? I have found some pots can heat up if in direct range of the vertical rays

All right, I'll fuk off now and have some more roibos....


whodatnation said:


> Fresh bread anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

EDIT:

This is the vid I meant to post. WTF was that other shit? lol My bad.

[video=youtube;I-Ii6_Nqnuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-Ii6_Nqnuc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

Are my outdoor pics missing for any of you? For some reason I cant see them now along with some pics I posted in the 600.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 29, 2013)

sup whodat, very cool bro. could i ask the wattage on the mover?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

About 4 watts


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;JWjCUeJGoGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWjCUeJGoGA[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

Crawfish etouffee FTW. looks lush man. as does the hazy suzy


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2013)

That's 596 less than it should be.....


whodatnation said:


> About 4 watts


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

DST said:


> Awesome bru. Love the shadow going up and down the wall on the right as well
> 
> So questions questions, because I is either dumb or have missed the explanation.
> What's the amount of movement in the light up and down?
> ...



The light moves a total of 4 feet, it stops two feet short of the floor and a foot from the ceiling. 

No pulleys but the cords slide through hooks fastened to the wooden frame the light mover is on.

Nothing covering the pots from light except some plant matter, should be completely covered by the end of stretch. It helps the light is moving and not blasting the pots directly. I also keep it fairly cool in there with lots of air movement, since mites were discovered I have it at 72f 22c at screen level so the rest of the room is a bit cooler still. I may cover them next round though! ....... it also helps the containers aren't too small I guess.

Onto the mites  I havnt seen a living one in days and their dead bodies are becoming harder to come by, same story for the thrips! Iv been spraying every other day and got to squeeze in a tea foliar this morning. I will make one more batch of pepper spray and use it every three days for the next 12 days then I'll stay consistent with preventative sprays once a week, like I should have been doing. 

whodat-4,200 mites and thrips- 0



D, heres a closer look at the mover but not sure how much the pics can tell you though.








Correction, 5 watts.







Bitches.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 30, 2013)

Rickety Right On! Love that outdoor madness. Know you're not good at smells but I would love to know how they smell. Esp the old time moonshine x yo mama; jacks dream; haterade! Which of them seem to be the hardiest? I tried to breed the haterade to be very bug & disease resistant as her aunts and uncles surrounding her were surrounded w mites and other tumultuous happenings and both of them just kicked ass. Shed the mites like a booty farting fire! And fought the mold like a poonanny in a homeless shelter smelling like summers eve (she keep her body clean)

http://youtu.be/X6HTeO_iz0w


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

Funny enough the haterade is the only one that didnt have worm damage  I left one plant out to finish and its a haterade. I think im catching piney lime odors from her, very pleasant. The otm ym is nice as well, kinda more of a hmmm, spicier I guess, I'll have to get back to you on that but def interesting smell I like.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

Correction, 2 feet from the floor and one foot from the ceiling, the room is 7 feet tall.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2013)

looking good man. will hit you with some vid later girls are swelling nice crazy frosty. WHODAT


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Touchdown Saints!
hehe


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2013)

the dolphins are like a kid in the backseat except they saying "is it over yet?"


cof


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Funny enough the haterade is the only one that didnt have worm damage  I left one plant out to finish and its a haterade. I think im catching piney lime odors from her, very pleasant. The otm ym is nice as well, kinda more of a hmmm, spicier I guess, I'll have to get back to you on that but def interesting smell I like.



Very glad to hear WhoDat! Just got home from the game... we whoooped some serious ass.

Thanks for the Haterade info.. I was hoping those qualities I was breeding for would come out... and indeed they did. Benny420 over at breedbay has a thread called BennyLand or something... he's had the same thing... and the Haterade has the biggest cola's

Hope to see it over there as well! Thanks again... hopefully this will boost some of my seed sales


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 2, 2013)

It's starting to fill in nice in your cabs man. I have a question for you I your tea brew. Do you use something to hold the dry ingredients when it's brewing or just dump them into the bucket?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2013)

Dumped into the bucket, I try and mix it up good as I use it and grab anything left then top dress with it. The bags are a cleaner way to go about it.


----------



## smokinafatty (Oct 2, 2013)

Sometimes when I'm looking at my plants, the name of this darn thread gets in my head and drives me nuts. In my head I hear kids saying, "who dat, sticky trap?!" I've never even read the thread but the title sure is catchy.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2013)

Mwahaha its working


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dumped into the bucket, I try and mix it up good as I use it and grab anything left then top dress with it. The bags are a cleaner way to go about it.


Thanks man. I'm not really sure it's cleaner really. lol. The stuff ends up out of the bag and cleaning the bag is a pain in the arse. lol. I'm gonna be gone this weekend so the tea may brew for longer than 48 hours. Any issues with brewing longer?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

What kind of bag are you using then? Pantyhose work fine for me when I use them, no real mess. 

You will likely find an off smell to the brew when you get back, add some extra food to begin with. (blackstrap molasses)


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2013)

That was interesting Who.

The enemy of teas is an anaerobic state.

This can happen with too-much growth...like when the materials
in laundry detergents were killing our waterways: too much food
means too much growth means not enough oxygen.

Running out of food is different....what smell/quality changes will
a food run-out cause?

I appreciate your sharing. I am very new to this part.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Well in an aact there is usually plenty of air pumping in it to support a rather large population, but even with enough air when they run out of food they start dying off opening the door for unwanted microbes taking hold consuming all the dead good guys. At least this is what Im guessing from my experiences. Iv revitalized teas by simply adding more molasses. 
I can get you started on the basics but if you want real knowledge I suggest you run far far away  google scholar has some amazing stuff on it.


edit: Anytime the smell becomes unpleasant there is something wrong,,, a healthy aact should never stink.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2013)

*consuming all the dead good guys. *

Ahh....something like that, I am sure.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Im stoned on da ome grown mon 
[video=youtube;FOs4iT_I9eU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOs4iT_I9eU[/video]

Tis been a minute since that last real update, nothing to show for it but some stretch! Either way will do an update tonight


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes!

[video=youtube;dH0qXzgzUr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH0qXzgzUr8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Day 8~12/12



First off, some nugs. 
PB x GS is white lol






Haterade





The gaps are just about covered, some spots more than others. Iv got some work to do in there, its extremely crowded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

some mean jungle there who!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2013)

that looks fun,and them nugs be looking frosty.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome! Haterade is still available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 4, 2013)

Love IT! Those nugs look so frosty and tasty!

I'm with Don, it looks like you've been growing the CONGO in your cages! Look out for great white apes!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

Haha one of the worst movies ever made, or was that congo 2? 
Thanks everyone  I dont think the cabs can handle much more growth!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks nice and covered in there who. That bag I'm using is like a double filter bag so some of the reminents get caught between the two layers. An as it turns out it'll be brewing for 50 hours. I'll throw some extra molasses in it just in case. 

That haterade does look nice. Who's genetics are they?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 8~12/12


this pic confuses me. Is that a 600 at the top of its travel or is it a different bulb/fixture? Common sense says it must be the 600 but it looks like its mounted to the wood. Plus the angle is weird...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Looks nice and covered in there who. That bag I'm using is like a double filter bag so some of the reminents get caught between the two layers. An as it turns out it'll be brewing for 50 hours. I'll throw some extra molasses in it just in case.
> 
> That haterade does look nice. Who's genetics are they?


A bag can actually be too fine for bigger microbes to fit through, so Iv read. The haterade is swampthings.



supchaka said:


> this pic confuses me. Is that a 600 at the top of its travel or is it a different bulb/fixture? Common sense says it must be the 600 but it looks like its mounted to the wood. Plus the angle is weird...


I think its midway through the journey there, and yes thats a 600 hps, one for each cab.





I just noticed I got some gg x wf x fak in the stash (I think thats what it was) is that the fireballs, g? I got some other good stuff in there  found out I still got some PG x GS left too! 
I'll get to popping some other stuff in a few weeks.
As for now though I just put some beans in water,, on deck is ?p x BnS (berry bubble) and some straight up BnS. Cant wait!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

Pink Buffalo X Golden State

Purple Buds X Great Stash

Poor Boy X Got Steak?

Nope!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2013)

fireballs=(cherry puff x FAK)...and (GG X WF) is another cross.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, I know that one..... God's Gift X What the Fuck

I am sorry. I am just kidding. The acronyms throw me on occasion.

:0)

I will stop now.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

I had to check, I gots both of them  Fireballs is next up woot! Im going to start keeping mothers around.


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2013)

right on whodat,close java.....(GrapeGod x WhiteFunk)>><<she kept her grapegum smell,and pickd up some needed funk.mothers/clones are the way to go.after you find the keepers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh Lawdy....such loveliness.

I appreciate your patience too. :0)

JD


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 4, 2013)

Smashing it bro...
Loving the work and carpentry skills..if you can think it you build it .. top work 
Buds looking like ummm.. i wanna smoke that.. 

nice man..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

Great to see you around Doc its been a long time! I hope to see some more DgD grows!
Thanks for the support bro


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

yo, drgreendre, nice to see you around stranger. hope all is well.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 5, 2013)

dr green dre said:


> Smashing it bro...
> Loving the work and carpentry skills..if you can think it you build it .. top work
> Buds looking like ummm.. i wanna smoke that..
> 
> ...



if you build it they will come 
Since Congo was recently referenced. G she's (they) beautiful. Almost brings tears to my eyes kinda like Kevin Costners acting only happy tears. lol.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Great to see you around Doc its been a long time! I hope to see some more DgD grows!
> Thanks for the support bro


who can miss a whodat show.. you have the support as all ways..


DST said:


> yo, drgreendre, nice to see you around stranger. hope all is well.


Yes Dst , been a hot minute , feels good to be back around ,back in the ground.. Things are good lad ..i'll be over in the 600 luking as standard.. chat with u soon ..


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> if you build it they will come
> Since Congo was recently referenced. G she's (they) beautiful. Almost brings tears to my eyes kinda like Kevin Costners acting only happy tears. lol.


Trust me .. it amazes me what comes to from mr whodat.. first time hydro ..rdwc ..ak47 pics legend status.. way back when.. this man knows his shit.. going to need a day or so to catch up ..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

That run had its major hiccups but one of the 4 plants was a star... That was the 80 gram dry cola. 12/12 from well rooted clone. 


Classic.









stomper dank  Looks allot like my bp from the pics. 




Plantes. First sign of flowers for the nibiru, day 10~12/12







I set the dehumidifier to drain into my main res, one less thing to worry about!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;mnq_XdimBMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnq_XdimBMM[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

Dehumidifier needs some BB stickers!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Gots some prime real estate!


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2013)

will need to pop some stickers in with your glass spoon


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice Im glad I got the black and gold one! I'll be taking the next comp off though my offer on the 600w absolutely still stands.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

D, I still dont have any BB stickers over here.... Gosh. Im dying to do a dehumidifier update.



The plants are coming along nicely, though I dried one container up a bit OOPS! Its bounced back fine though. The lowest part of the canopies looks so ugly, I'll be using smaller fans next run for sure. 

My beans have cracked and are in soil  yay for plants. Got me some ?p x BnS and some straight up BnS, its gonna be awesome! 


Old pr0n, BnS







?p x BnS


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you considered a fan speed control? Just make sure it is one with a minimum speed adjustment for fans not lights. $10-20 just a thought.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

That wouldn't help me here. Its not the amount of air being moved by the box fan its how wide the vortex is, if it was going any slower I dont think I would have enough air moving upwards, its already on the lowest setting. Thanks though 

I think a little 9" table fan would do great, if it can point directly up.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

them work very well.i got a few of them on my flower room floor.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

Do they point straight up? If so I may just order them now.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 8, 2013)

That looks like my honeywell, and yeah they'll point straight up. Dont mind the dirt


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 8, 2013)

I got one for my veg area. It blows fairly tight if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

Any tighter than a 20" box fan will do 

Thanks fellas.

edit: I'm not the one to mind dirt!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got a similar fan to that in my flower room, it blows past the corner of my ballast to keep it constantly at a cooler temp, and then directly into the corner of my tray to move air around the wall edge. Works pretty nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

I used two of them to keep the plants safe when I had the temporary vertical semi-circle.
The 20" I have doesn't seem to buffet the plants at all on low speed, even with the 24" diameter vert screen (which I'll be up-sizing to 36" diameter when I re-set up in the garage) so will stick with it when I build my grow rooms.
Really like the twin rooms with the shared mover, and am thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

I also use the honewell, although one of mine packed in (within the warranty but to be honest it looks a mess, lol). Anyway, whodat I have started blowing the fan down the way, I have zero leaf damaged from wind burn this run....I think we have discussed this before.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Have you considered a fan speed control? Just make sure it is one with a minimum speed adjustment for fans not lights. $10-20 just a thought.


QFT. A Motor Speed Controller is not a "dimmer switch".

Good luck,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;yFEvdWHK7GA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEvdWHK7GA[/video]






Day 14~ 12/12



Not much to say besides its getting crowded,  



Outdoor Dog s1 nug, plants went through major drought but still got some nugs to smoke and a nice bit of hash material. Cant wait to order this machine and bags then make some ice bubble for the first time  Should get plenty with all the trim Iv stacked since the back at it grow! 







PLANTS.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Almost forgot my day 14 flower song ahah, deep hits and sleep for me, later.

[video=youtube;kRAWwdzNL6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRAWwdzNL6c[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like an entrance into a magic kingdom!!! Awesome stuff whodat!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I see a spot for one more plant. lol. Looking very nice it there fern gully.


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 12, 2013)

holy shit. its like a giant, green, leafy cool tube.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 12, 2013)

I do enjoy the way you set everything up!


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 13, 2013)

that's crazy, are you noticing more stretch from the last set up?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Who that's impressive Who. Btw those bubble machines are actually re branded RV mini washing machines Who. You can get them on ebay for $50 - $80 Who

FYI my friends and I use the term who in slang. like whats up who. whatchya whoin on who lol. Who dat who So that's why so repetitive. lolololololo ahhh lol


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2013)

i got me a mini washing machine for 70 euro including delivery, I just put a sticker on mine to make it ganjafied!!! Now it's a cool bubblehasjmaker that's worth twice as much


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

I think that I found it

Interesting...

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

Should post a GLOWING review on it about how awesome it is for making bubble melt.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

That would be so funny!

The more earnest, the funnier.

LOL

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

"_It was so gentle that not ONE trichome burst during the entire process! Would definitely recommend one to a friend!_"
-Anne E. Muss, housewife, age 29

"_Washed the THC right off the sweetleaves like no one's business! 5-stars!_"
-Hiam A. Stoner, retired, age 69

"_Will never go back to making hash the old way! This is the SHIT!!!_"
-Wendell P. Wondertrout III, esq., JD, PhD, MD, BA, BS, JK, OMG, WTF, age 42.0


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2013)

But it sucks at washing clothes.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

Unless they happen to have resin on them.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2013)

if you don't have a machine. use a drill with a wooden spoon as the attachement. It won't beat up the trim so much like a paint mixer or eggbeater mixer. That idea comes from Matt Rize. I've done it and it works good.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

too funny, I think the reviews are a great idea!!!

i got mine from a camping/caravan supply website, I wonder what the replies to Doobies reviews would be on that site.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

You are right D....half of them are probably going

"Hej! Zoort verb gerboorven!" Oh, yeah, "Hey, that's a great idea!"

You will make their day. 

:0)

JD


----------



## SupaM (Oct 16, 2013)

May I join the party...? All the cool kids are here... Bomb set up, Whodat! ATB!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2013)

You had me thinking why not just buy a used old style washing machine off the intercraigs! Biggerer and heavy dutierer. You could run lbs through one of them bitches. Dump in the ice and bud and set it on a small cycle. Come to think of it, why not use my expensive HE front loader?! They use even less water and it should still work. Just gotta plan to break it when the wife is at work so I have time to get all the weed out of it!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats exactly what Fdd2blk used to do chaka. I beleive after his test runs, he went and bought a brand new washer just for making hash.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2013)

what you smokeing on whodat?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2013)

Blue pizzle  got back from another trip back home and all the ladies are good,,, bout 3 weeks 12/12 now some nice frosting going on alread. Need to take some pics don't i?!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you've done like 3 grows in the process of me trying to do one


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd like to get 6 a year.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2013)

6 a year isnt unreasonable either! Just if you're me


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2013)

It takes good timing to do that while not over or under growing your space.

smoking some chicken on the grill tonight, will throw some burgs on towards the end... Just had to tell all you pot heads that! Thank you for the fallen limbs and nuts Ol hickory tree


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 20~12/12


Both sides.

















Smoke.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

Tunnel of love looking...lovely!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 2862399


It is like Christmas Early. :0)


----------



## SupaM (Oct 18, 2013)

I am still just amazed by your set up. Makes me consider vertical gardening more. Impressive ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 18, 2013)

Its hard not to want to convert to vertical after watching all these sweet whodat contraptions!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I'll be fine tuning my training methods for next grow, it's crazy twisted in there. I'm also looking at a propane co2 burner, now propane is something iv got plenty access to, I need to get my controller calibrated though it's wacky.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;_ooeMXnPuIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ooeMXnPuIg[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks everyone  I'll be fine tuning my training methods for next grow, it's crazy twisted in there. I'm also looking at a propane co2 burner, now propane is something iv got plenty access to, I need to get my controller calibrated though it's wacky.


Earlier I went for supplies and was just starting to look at controllers. What kind/type do you use and your take...? ATB!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Earlier I went for supplies and was just starting to look at controllers. What kind/type do you use and your take...? ATB!


Ill throw in my .02 even though you arent asking me, but I like titan controls. They probably have the most options for hardware when it comes to advanced grow equipment.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

This is what I got, dumb part is you cant just take it outside to calibrate it you gotta send it in. Other than that I really like it. The fuzzy logic is like a rapid fire option for using tanked co2, it keeps the levels extremely stable. That setting cant be used with burners but you can turn it off. 


​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

I like how they have it set to 419 ppm lol



Here is what Im looking at though. Propane co2 generator, found one for 230$ (Im nice and lubed up dont worry)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

going to put off a lot of heat? whats up who been a min. looking good. have started to harvest. the best will be any day now. I shot two videos and have not had the time to put them on here. I have some pics and cant find my phone they are on. ill try and find it today. I have a bunch of cuttings and two more racks like the one on my door. them and three purple buds will go in end of next week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

holy crap that is some incoherent crap oh well must be the gdp


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

Howdy doc! Id love to see how that grow turned out  Thanks for turning me on to pepper sprays, I couldnt get fresh habaneros but dried chilies worked for me. 


Im not sure how long it will be burning but mr. 12k btu frost bot in there can handle it Im sure. It will raise humidity as well, but I already have another dehumidifier if I need it. Any increase in the electrical usage can easily be covered by the extra growth that comes with it, which will also cut down my veg times so count some savings there too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;JfEtwgZAFLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfEtwgZAFLM[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

it is mixed on the turn out. not suppressing in the mix of seeds I ran. I found my phone and will get some pics up. I am going to do a journal I hope. kids and all it has been crazy, but it should level off. we took a ride in the swamp last weekend it was nice. had hoped to go to voodoo fest my wife's b'day is nov 1 and it would be cool but it is not looking good right now to get out there


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

I wanted to visit for holloween, not sure that's gonna happen though.

Turns out my monitor/controller is reading just fine, 430ppm outside  left it plugged in in the room and it's reading close to 1k ppm. I guess the sleeping plants in the other cab are giving off a good bit of co2 then? Huh.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

nice benefit to running the twin rooms I have plans on doing it like that. will have a light mover for the next run. I need my land lord to move out of the apt in the back. when he does I will move the grow to it and have some room for a bigger set up. I got the fire now all I need is space. these are a few days old will get new ones tonight my new pipe I have been working on 95%rooted for me  nl/sk very lemon skunk  purple wreck fox tailing  pw #2 OG Kush will cut tonight


----------



## SupaM (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks chaka and whodat. Great info. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;0JD0CrB88rE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JD0CrB88rE[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking good brotha. That OG Kush Looks very similar to gsc to me.


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 21, 2013)

oh  just thought of it... have you considered tankless water heater for co2? i think skunkdock set one up that way a while back to remove the heat as its made. definitely not cheaper than the burner your looking at but sometimes they turn up on cl.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure tankless water heaters are electric no? And I'm still lost if they aren't!


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 21, 2013)

natural gas ones are common idk if they make electric ones or not.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

propane is easier and less conspicuous to acquire than co2, especially going in to winter, a very sensible choice imo. 

i predict some monster crops in the new year who.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm so sick of the tiny buds this grow,,, shits gonna get real next round mark my words.


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^^that's what im talking bout..


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

lol poor you with the puny budsquick, fire up the co2


i think you and i know that whole flowers are so much better in the jar than the big donkey dick colas hacked off the stem. quality and quantity grown efficiently makes more sense to me, but do i wanna see big fat buds shoved in my face?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Its not just the co2, Iv got the canopy and root zones too crowded, while the genetics also lends itself stretchier growth and lower yeilds. Its gonna be great smoke but Im seeing LOTS of hash material with popcorn. 

I got some stockier genetics going now and will take the time to start from clone,,, less crowding, better training and pruning, then co2. I need to be getting a lb a light again, any less isnt worth it all. 
The back at it grow was tiny plants but I needed a quick turn around, last grow had the slight herm issue, this grow is crowded with tiny buds and had bug issues in the beginning.... Next grow is gonna kill all of em. If not I need to find a new habit lol


----------



## SupaM (Oct 21, 2013)

Ups and downs of this thing of ours whodat. Summertime usually catches me slipping a bit, but fall, winter, spring are a charm for sure. Keep your head up and stay in the game! ATB!


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

i feel you are being bit harsh on yourself, there is a way to go on this grow, you may surprise yourself yet. 
i think you will get well over a lb off each light


----------



## SupaM (Oct 21, 2013)

That 'Yellow Bottle' will give you a nice boost as well. ATB!


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2013)

a lb a light is it,and I know you could pul it off + with keeper clones,,hell yea...something like bns x's..yep them grows in that other place(state)was mind blowing.i can not wait,im trying to fill a room with the same cuts right now,all dwc...few months out still,but the clones are growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Careful now G they can blow up on ya!  I love DWC, thats why Im gonna set my buckets up for next grow, aw snap gimme a rag I spilt da beans.... Mmmm beans.


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2013)

oh I know from watching your grows..ima try an do 3 totes just like the yellow top ones you got.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Im sure you got it all covered G, cant wait to see/hear how it goes for you. Water temp is crucial make sure its ok.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Looking good brotha. That OG Kush Looks very similar to gsc to me.


 it is RP and I have two of tree that are fantastic. I cant wait to see how OG X Billy comes out. The purple wreck is great as well. On a side note I am a hot sauce eating fool man  mo hotter mo better


> I'm pretty sure tankless water heaters are electric no? And I'm still lost if they aren't


 no gas man. it needs a lot of heat fast


> i feel you are being bit harsh on yourself, there is a way to go on this grow, you may surprise yourself yet.
> i think you will get well over a lb off each light


 ditto Your shit ROCKS! By the way I scoped my plants in veg now I have one, and billy wins hands down over everything for trichome production. I can pop some seeds and find out next week. got ten Ragin Cajun fems growing now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2013)

the fruit of my labor


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Its all good thanks, Im just not satisfied. 
Been meaning to comment on your pics,,, so whats garys ransom? 

I love the new pipe, what strains is it made of?  

Awesome buds bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2013)

ONE million billion trillion dollars MOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAA! well I got refer to smoke a wife with cramps and two dead lighters I guess I am on my way to the store.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Haha keep the scaly bastard then! Sorry gary.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 22, 2013)

Sure soon as I go soil you two go dwc. lol. It's looking a little crowded in there who but niiiice. I'm sure you can pull an lb off each. Patience mi amigo.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XXI4hvLtjKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXI4hvLtjKE[/video]



Day 25~12/12















Up next, ?p x BnS and BnS f2.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 22, 2013)

Why are your buds all so small? 

LOL I kid! I love how theres so much shit in your soil they want to grow forest even in the cups! I've had alot of little plants pop up now n then but not like yours!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 22, 2013)

In 5 days time they look to have approx. double the budding. I think you're gonna surprise yourself come weigh in time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

I mix some native soil with my compost, gives it better structure me thinks. Its nice seeing all kinds of little things growing  It'll be buried in transplant though.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> In 5 days time they look to have approx. double the budding. I think you're gonna surprise yourself come weigh in time. Looking forward to it.



NO its terrible I hate it and I want it to be done`` pouting pouting stamping feed flailing arms and hands crying uncontrollably snot and drool everywhere. 

 what the hell did I just smoke lol Im not sure, was out the party jar.


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 22, 2013)

this run looks alot more sativa-ish to me it may supprise you. I think sativas produce way better from side lighting. my ogs last run produced a pretty big yield... it looked crappy so i never trimmed and weighted it, but it's making some bad ass iso oil----> ecig juice lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

Party jar roulette  stone the hissy fit right outta ya lmao


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2013)

yep them buds gonna be just like ?purps buds,or maybe spacebomb buds,with added frost/yogurt smells.with a lil bit of thickness..top shelf nugs for sure,and in that vert setup they gonna give you a lil more..i know I ran into a few tall gals in the run I did.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Went through all my old grommets, pumps, fittings ect I got allot of what I need already, wont be spending much getting the 22 plant 24 bucket system going.
Will still be utilizing the hazy susans as they are, just 3 and 5gal buckets all over the place


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Went through all my old grommets, pumps, fittings ect I got allot of what I need already, wont be spending much getting the 22 plant 24 bucket system going.
> Will still be utilizing the hazy susans as they are, just 3 and 5gal buckets all over the place


What are the hazey susans ? Sounds like you going in next round g.. tuned in..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

The spinning double deckers the plants sit on.

cant wait to be doing Dwc and co2 again, will be fun watching the plants grow everyday. Summertime I'll do one cab soil and get a chiller for the other.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

Those nugs may not be gigantic at this point, but they
sure are frosty already.

I look forward to a Power Crop. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

So these did a bit of bulking since last night, some more than others. Let keep that trend going ladies.



















Heres some ?p x sb#2 at the same time in my back at it grow. (The ones Im growing now are from the #1 male)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;8uR0LZ4BL4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uR0LZ4BL4A[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Same plant near harvest.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2013)

looks to me like #2 dad is all about that yield/bud formation/more stout plants.and #1 is frost/smells/trich profile


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Tell that to this nug 










On that note, lots of wonderful new smells and stickiness in the cabs.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2013)

ok,that nug do look like this top of *nibiru*


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 23, 2013)

Curious if you're gonna pop the NL x (chem91 skunk va x 88g13/hp)
Anytime soon
Really stoked to see those.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Curious if you're gonna pop the NL x (chem91 skunk va x 88g13/hp)
> Anytime soon
> Really stoked to see those.



Not on the immediate agenda, Im gonna do some breeders boutique next round,,,, and some firebaws 

On deck is Engineer's Dream and Sour Cherry


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm that looks awesome, G. Was that the red bull + 5hr energy smoke? lmao make ya wanna get up and be someone! 
Wht was the resin profile like? Not so greasy? ?p wasnt greasy at all but frosty as all hell, Im not quite sure what that means though.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2013)

that be it,very sticky type nugs..


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 23, 2013)

It's all so beautiful.&#8230;sniff sniff. lol. I hope you find the same SC as I did my first grow. That girls was sooooo niiiiiicccce.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 23, 2013)

been following awhile now but what are the types u are running?... ?pxbns is confusing


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Look at my started threads and see the first post on my back at it journal, showcases the crosses mentioned.
thanks for following


----------



## yktind (Oct 23, 2013)

Just started reading. Awesome. I have always wnated to go vert. Looks like a ton of maintenance. 

I'm sure its further in the thread but what if you have to get in the center?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> been following awhile now but what are the types u are running?... ?pxbns is confusing



Heres the post.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html#post8364299










yktind said:


> Just started reading. Awesome. I have always wnated to go vert. Looks like a ton of maintenance.
> 
> I'm sure its further in the thread but what if you have to get in the center?


There is no real access to the center, I can bend the openings to fit most of my are through. Come harvest I just cut individual branches and pull them through. Branches that lean towards the light I use small wire hooks to hold them back. 
The plant structures will be different next round, not so bushy, going for the true vert ML Iv done in the past.


----------



## radrolley (Oct 23, 2013)

fucking cool setup. i like it, i like it a lot!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

But do you think its rad? That is the question...  thanks.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2013)

Its gnarly man!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

But is it gnarly marly? Tis the other question


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2013)

Nah, man: 

*It's totally tubular!!!*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

But is it tangly strangely? Is the other other other question.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2013)

nd............*Bodacious!*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm on da ome grown


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2013)

oh I see,and its got me lol over here..


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2013)

I love you guys! I couldn't think of any more catchy sayings though. TO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nah, man:
> 
> *It's totally tubular!!!*


[video=youtube_share;tgjTgiEyv_4]http://youtu.be/tgjTgiEyv_4[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Heres the post.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html#post8364299


F'Yeah! The Rosetta Stone!



> *
> ?p x sb #2 (space bomb,, #2 because the male I used was #2 of three.)
> ?p x BnS (bubble n' squeak,, came from SOG seeds)
> ?p x BK (big kush,, a nice male I got from a mountain view kush mix from breeders choice seed co.)
> ...


So, MVK does not stand for Model-View-Kontroller ?!?!

Good stuff.

JD


----------



## radrolley (Oct 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> But do you think its rad? That is the question...  thanks.


fuck yeah it's rad. i've seen setups like this in high times magazines which probably costs shit loads of money. i like your DIY version much better!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;PFF14JBtmu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFF14JBtmu8[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey whodat! Quick question, didn't you have a discount code for kelp4less?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Hey whodat! Quick question, didn't you have a discount code for kelp4less?



Yes I do its in the lil building, Im about to go in there anyway I'll get it for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Hey whodat! Quick question, didn't you have a discount code for kelp4less?



K4LFLY5

5%, thought I had a 10% somewhere.

[video=youtube;YKs2QTBNYFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKs2QTBNYFY[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^He's playing locally soon....may have to go see...Great tune, thanks! ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

Ffs whodat. I missed this thread somehow and now I gotta catch up like 2 months. Color me stupid... Someone should have grabbed my ear and drug me over.

edit: love that offspring song. Damn i been missing all the fun.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks whodat! 5% is better than no %
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 26, 2013)

Jig was lost, so I'm curious what was the dawning moment where you figured who had a new thread?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Im lost,,, jig hasnt been here the entire time?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;5NxnhfSGTz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NxnhfSGTz8[/video]


----------



## Nizza (Oct 26, 2013)

wicked pisa!!!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes I do its in the lil building, Im about to go in there anyway I'll get it for you.


Love me some K4L! Can't beat it for bulk purchases.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Jig was lost, so I'm curious what was the dawning moment where you figured who had a new thread?


I was wondering where I should post my new thread and was browsing the varios sections of riu. Looked in the vertical section and checked out some threads, came across one with a funny name and what do you know it was started by whodat. I had seriously been confused for a while. Wondered why who wasn't around so much.... Duhhhh.

hey whodat, you ever consider leds?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

Iv tried led paint chips, not so great.


id use them in veg, would be difficult adapting them in my flower set-up.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

I could put some up top, those buds look to be lacking in light exposure.
What would be awesome is some uvb leds, mixed into the spectrum. I whish I could find an extra high uvb 600w bulb lol


----------



## supchaka (Oct 26, 2013)

Id love to throw about 4 panels across my room and see what they do.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

I think that it would be cool to dedicate a tent small enough to 
be covered by the light. I could do something of a side by side.

...and the side tent could be used to take pollen and flower
specialty projects (I want to run Old Timers Haze some time)

JD


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I think that it would be cool to dedicate a tent small enough to
> be covered by the light. I could do something of a side by side.
> 
> ...and the side tent could be used to take pollen and flower
> ...


Those were my thoughts too. I was just looking at some for a breeding project.


Does anyone have any experience or recommendations for led's?


cof


----------



## supchaka (Oct 26, 2013)

Ive used the backstar 240 LED which is an older model and was quite happy with it. The new chrome models are even better. I think for the $ they are the best value


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2013)

I have extensively researched the various leds and the blackstar leds are at the price point for quality. The ones everyone is raving about these days are called blackdog, a little more pricey but they are even doing "commercial" fixtures now.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

led not for me.

i have seen grows done with them that i would consider good, but i couldn't help but think the same grower with a hps would do better. 

jig you do love to explore don't you.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;FY5_Q9azOm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY5_Q9azOm0[/video]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fipPhDn5A8 

Day 30~12/12
Wind burn on the bottom.




And some light burn on the top lol. Branches have since been "hooked" back some. 








Smellz are awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome flag pic. Really awesome


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Awesome flag pic. Really awesome



Buffalo in the Dome today,,, could call it the crock pot, or pressure cooker


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;3fipPhDn5A8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fipPhDn5A8[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Could you get me an address for this search warrant please? Lovely looking stuff. You and DST really have me thinking about doing a vertical grow once i'm back up and running next year.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Lmao you got me for a second lol
Howdy tip top!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 27, 2013)

Got some nice frost going on there buddy. Mine are just starting to put some on. 

How about Brees hooks up with Colston for a TD or two today. Colston is starting on my fantasy team this week. GO SAINTS!!

Really though its GO LIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> GO LIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dont let G see that! Hes gonna ban you!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 27, 2013)

Bears, Vikings or Packers fan?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice stuff Who.

I am sure that the stress from the fan increased as the hole through
the center shrank. ....an interesting factor that I would not have 
predicted. 

JD


----------



## supchaka (Oct 27, 2013)

A guy on this forum pulled a lb from a blackdog led. Probably the best I've seen but they cost a bit
I think the actual draw on the one he used was 750 watts. Look up wejuana, he's got the comparisons.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;lRBlwyTEXcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRBlwyTEXcg[/video]


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Bears, Vikings or Packers fan?


argggagagaggahs,dkjsg,kurebfkegfdedbh;fvdrfevgheoyhli......love ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

I was just singing that song yesterday while on the road through salinas. So wild to sign on and see you post it. I was singing the rancid version though, never heard the nofx version.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 28, 2013)

By that I'm guessing maybe a Cowboys fan. Sorry im not sorry G. lol. The biggest issue I saw with LED when I was researching the type of lighting I wanted to go with was the lack of light penetration from LED. Now with diodes of 5w helps but you would have to scrog the hell outta the girls to get the same I think. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 28, 2013)

I think in a proper setup using led you would have at least two panels if not more, then you would have the benefits of cross lighting and much better penetration me believes.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 28, 2013)

I ran into a guy at the grow shop this weekend that just RAVED about the UFO LED light... I have always been a lil hesitant when it comes to LED but this guy wouldnt lie going from a 600w hortiluz HPS to the UFO... he said the yield is outta the park. not to mention less heat, saving on electricity, plus ease of use. he also mentioned that the space issue is a major plus.

I've been convinced and am in the market for one. 
Probably going to wait until next Spring to wait for some to really drop in price while technology improves.

cheers

btw, NL x Clusterfunk, Yo Mama f2s, ?p x BnS (niburu?), and Platinum OG x Haterade are all showing first leaves after germination!

here goes nuffin


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

?p x bns no name yet, nibiru is ?p x spacebomb.

ill wait a few more years on the leds. I'm set on vert now.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

Porn.








Space Bubble.





Baby Berry Bubble, say that 10x fast. (?p x BnS1)
Baby Berry Bubble Barrel.





[video=youtube;9Jz706sJMjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jz706sJMjg[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks tasty bud! 
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*


----------



## yktind (Oct 29, 2013)

Looking damn good!!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 29, 2013)

hmmm. i remember i popped them and saying they were Niburu... I guess I popped the SB cross! even better. lol, misplaced the labels on the popped seedlings already. but they're in order at least. also decided to pop 2 Bling Bling after 1 NLxClusterfunk I broke when putting her in.
The Bling Bling are another cross I made with the "Haterade" aka Chrystal Throttle F1 male from Mini (Afwreck clone crossed with a Afgooey x Sour Diesel-ibl male). That male was used on my Platinum Kush clone only. Platinum Kush is an OG Kush-type clone only from the Bay Area.
Bling Bling = Platinum Kush x (Afwreck x (Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)

Sorry to interrupt.. I just dont have a thread and figured the Sticky Trap would be the friendliest place to share (thanks for that!)

As far as the tunnel of dank! They are certainly starting to twankle and glisten (in Birdman voice). dankay dank!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 29, 2013)

Spectacular frost, Whodat!! You may not get your yield, but she will definitely make up for it in potency, wow. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 30, 2013)

Spent some time trying to get good pics, its hard to get to the goods!
With one foot on the last step of the ladder, the other on the upper deck, one hand hanging onto the room, the other hand holding the camera, and a 600w in my face,,, its difficult. 

Day 33.












Getting quite sticky in there!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 30, 2013)

Hell ya it sure looks like it!! Looks as if they are building up some nice buds now too!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep, quality and quantity! ATB!


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2013)

hell yea to that good smelling frost..


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

i love the last pic, arty as fuck. it looks a bit like my spacebomb i reckon, is it the niburu?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> i love the last pic, arty as fuck. it looks a bit like my spacebomb i reckon, is it the niburu?


Its got spacebomb in it, yes nibiru. 



Thanks peeps!


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

it looks like it has a lot of sb influence to me, was it the mother or the father? either way the frost has definately carried over in the cross because i know the mystery purps was a frosty plant too.

my spacebomb always grows pretty fat but stays very fluffy and even at ten weeks it looks a lot more than it really is. more resin than plant matter lol.

amazing for day 33 man, do you have extract plans already?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

The SB was the father. All my sb females gave me a+ buds, unfotunately the only female I pollenated went major herm on me in like week 5-6 POOP! I think some of it may have had to do with me exposing her to direct sunlight through the window,,, she just looked so lovely there so I left her  I think she got hashed.


I plan on making ice bubble when the time comes. I REALLY should just buy the machine and bags today,,,, been putting that off forever and quite frankly I need some hash in my life Im smoking way too many bowls lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2013)

well ill smoke some iso *brown sugar* for ya


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

i want to get a mini washing machine too, been a while since i even made water hash but i am defo gonna do it with the bp trim i get.

my consumption is all over the place at the min, some days i can do 5-6 grams and days like today i have only smoked .5 gram. i have to agree with good quality extracts, i smoke a lot less bowls and get a better high at the same time. 


think i might christen my new bong i got the other day.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> well ill smoke some iso *brown sugar* for ya



  




ghb said:


> i want to get a mini washing machine too, been a while since i even made water hash but i am defo gonna do it with the bp trim i get.
> 
> my consumption is all over the place at the min, some days i can do 5-6 grams and days like today i have only smoked .5 gram. i have to agree with good quality extracts, i smoke a lot less bowls and get a better high at the same time.
> 
> ...


5-6 grams sounds like a good bit, too much plant material though. Its irresponsible of me NOT to smoke more hash! Yeah thats the train of thought over here


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

Portable machine and bags are on their way  Will finally be able rebound my ol' buddy who gave me some bubble some time back.


----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2013)

I followed the IWE Matt Rize Tek last night and damn shit came out awesome!!! 

I love bubble bags. I'll have some pics later on tonight.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

Got these






From here~
http://www.trichome-bags.com/cart/product_info.php?products_id=48



I didnt get whole sets, I got only three "replacement" bags at the micron sizes I wanted. 160u 70u and 45u, spent $54 on em.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2013)

I like it man, I saw the post on frenchies page, and checked out the website. I really want to try making some bubble eventually, been so caught up in the the whole oil thing I just havn't bothered getting around to it.


----------



## yktind (Nov 1, 2013)

Pics from last night. The rest will be on my aero log. Just thought I'd share. Hope you make some bomb!!!

IWE:


Pocket cure will be next. It is still drying.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

Subbed up then  Nice set-up.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

True Dat!!!

[video=youtube;-YyhhMjBqgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YyhhMjBqgQ[/video]




Ps: Happy birthday SAINTS 








​
​


----------



## 1itsme (Nov 1, 2013)

thats as nice link i might have to try it out. I've been doing nothing but qwiso for a few weeks now. Too easy to just use my ecig than pack a bowl lol. some bubble sounds good tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;BZmVE6NaWVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZmVE6NaWVo[/video]




Did I mention it was getting sticky in there? Well, it is. 






Maybe a little too sticky!





NEVER!!!






















.....lol.





The little buggers got some tea earlier today, hopefully they pick up... Probably wouldnt hurt to do some weeding as well


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya boy just got signed. Pop the bubbly DEE1! He was 2 grades ahead of me at school. Good guy.

[video=youtube;NPLvYlwT9_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPLvYlwT9_w[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

hey whodat. i have a grow related question for you. How deep would you estimate your canopy is? Do you know what I mean? Like how long is it from the buds closest to the light to the furthest from the light. I think mine has been all over the place from just single cola type plants where the walls got a lot of light, to it being maybe 10-12" deep, where the back stuff was total larf. The buds from the single cola grow were fat and frosty and there was no popcorn, but the yeild was eh. The one with the super deep 'canopy' was my biggest ever yield. I guess somewhere in the middle would be best, but wondered if you had any thoughts on the subject.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Growing is always a balancing act of sorts, so I agree with somewhere in between is prob best.
Im thinking my canopy is probably the same depth somewhere around 12" right now and yes there is plenty of larf but Im contributing some of that to genetics as well as the canopy being a bit too dense/over crowded, and the buds closest to the light are the nicest, naturally. What Iv done by overgrowing it a bit brought my canopy closer to the light than I would like thus drastically shrinking the surface area of my canopy receiving direct light from the bulb, but some canopy depth is desired I think the SB run did well in those regards. 

Same rules mostly apply to horizontal growing as well. 

The plan is to improve from here on out with vert scrog training techniques


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

It's a fun game. I'm excited to train my gals up this round.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Not sure how this got no likes in the 600~ Irma Thomas and Galactic mashup what's not to like aboot that?!

[video=youtube;gmI-IejJl3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmI-IejJl3U[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

I liked it, I just didn't 'like' it lol. I enjoyed her singing.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

I liked that post, but then un-liked it.  But now I'll like it again.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2013)

I enjoyed listening to it, just forgot to "like" it while I viewed the images....my son was dancing to it.


cof


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 2, 2013)

Love this thread.

Who Dat!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;y5JicO2bKec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JicO2bKec[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;rVXHcgoD57I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVXHcgoD57I[/video]


Day 37~12/12
And the frost continues


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

The frost almost doesn't look real. LIke it's added by hollywood or something. Just too much to be true.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

They are super sticky,,, gonna be awesome smoke! Its gonna look white in the jars.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

I had some buds that were super frosty like that. It's hard to pick another jar to smoke, when the one next to it has silver sparkling in it. Makes green seem soo passe.

EDIT: Well not super frosty like that... but super frosty none the less.  Those things are intense. How much longer till harvest? They should pack on even more huh?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you smoke those 3 joints yet Jig?


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2013)

in all honesty, that is some of the frostiest I have seen, like jig says it doesn't even look real, have you had the icing sugar out again? with a 600 cooltube I have noticed any further than 12" down the plant will not produce what I like to smoke, speaking from a horizontal point of view that is. nothing worse than feeling around in the jar trying to find that nug you want to smoke.


----------



## 1itsme (Nov 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;y5JicO2bKec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JicO2bKec[/video]


so... I bartended this party one time and the host had this song on repeat from 2 pm when I got there, till 4 am when the last guest left >.>

still a nice song, but it makes my eye twitch.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's hard to pick another jar to smoke, when the one next to it has silver sparkling in it. Makes green seem soo passe.
> 
> EDIT: Well not super frosty like that... but super frosty none the less.  Those things are intense. How much longer till harvest? They should pack on even more huh?



Agreed on on white vs green jars! lol. You go with plans of trying something else,,, then you see the jars next to each other like "well,,,, that stuff looks nice and all, but that stuff looks crazy,,, Im feeling crazy"

IDK mr J, this nug looks to be DAMN frosty! What strain is that? I noticed the purple stipe on the stem,,, the ?p is all about that shiz, I guess genetically purp stems got something to em? 

Im thinking 3 weeks left on these. I have found some bean pods filling up, not a nanner found after searching for an hour but still gonna have a few beans here. Unstable genetics, my environment is perfecto.

*





​

*


ghb said:


> in all honesty, that is some of the frostiest I have seen, like jig says it doesn't even look real, have you had the icing sugar out again? with a 600 cooltube I have noticed any further than 12" down the plant will not produce what I like to smoke, speaking from a horizontal point of view that is. nothing worse than feeling around in the jar trying to find that nug you want to smoke.



Thanks GHB! I know you can pump out the frost for sure, so this helps me feel better about the tiny nugs 
Like I said just about all the same rules apply in vert/horz gardening. Even though Im barebulb my canopy shouldn't be quite that deep (12") considering its on a moover, I would say reflectors do their job in getting the backside of the bulb reflected back to the garden but with some degradation though < thats why I like the idea of using that bit of light straight to canopy, know what Im saying? Also, canopy density can dictate how deep light will penetrate. A well managed canopy that can breath easily should also allow decent penetration up to 12", but an over crowded/overly dense canopy will only allow the same light penetration to maybe 6". This is when lolipoping is really effective. Iv run some scrogs that only had a 6" thick canopy but allowed very little light past its super dense canopy, not wasting light. <that grow turned out good besides the spidermites. Its another game of variables just like every single set-up  I love growing. 
Im sure you are already aware of these things, Im baked and wanted to write it out though  




1itsme said:


> so... I bartended this party one time and the host had this song on repeat from 2 pm when I got there, till 4 am when the last guest left >.>
> 
> still a nice song, but it makes my eye twitch.


lol Im going mad just thinking about it! Something like that would effectively ruin that beautiful song for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

That was Banana OG. :tears:


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> well ill smoke some iso *brown sugar* for ya








That picture was was enough to get my ass in gear.

Whooo hooo! This has me all confused. I need to build my hash tolerance back up slowly again  Best iv made, way better than the dry ice stuff. Very flavorful and potent just like the stuff my buddy gave me, good first try! 
This is all 4 washes mixed together from 1oz of trim. The 4th wash had almost no yield but what little it gave looked just as fine if not better than the third wash. They all looked splendid though thats why I mixed em. The pics are missing the bit from 45 first run, It was great 


Probably still moist, Ill leave it spread out over night then either store as it or press... I cant kid myself, pressing with heat tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

I also got some iso from washing the bags, will see tomorrow.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 5, 2013)

That shit looks bombdidley! ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

I found breaking it up like that to dry made all the difference for me. I used to ball it up, but the crumble action is where it's at. What's up with heat pressing. I never even heard of that (i don't think).


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like you could eat it .. nice whodat.. never made nothing looking like that or gens pic. After this grow the bubble bags will be back out and im going to look at the oil making see if i can get that worked out. I'll be back for tips..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

I freaking love eating it! That's the best way for pain!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like brown sugar. My bro made dry ice hash out of my trim last grow. It was aright. Nothing special. I asked him why he didn't do iso. Never did get a real response from him.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

Love it Whodat, looks so nice! My local shop has some IWE bags for like $49 I've considered trying out.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks allot yall 

Got the machine in today  water jugs are in the freeze getting cold right meow  Will get some pics in later but Im all set-up and ready to go.

Also, the evaped iso, wow thats potent full melty stuff but taste like iso. 







Pressed the bubble today, in plastic lightly rolled with with a mason jar with filled with hot water, just like frenchy showed, folded and re rolled 5x before formed into the itsy bitsy cannoli it is  Now that its pressed it bubbles explosively


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

Aren't you supposed to put it in a little parchment paper and walk around with it in your shoe all day  Thats one way I've never tried!


----------



## 1itsme (Nov 5, 2013)

If you leave the iso in a thin enough layer it should purge @ room temp to shatter in a day or two. I've been making it to mix with pg to use in my ecig. no smell at all lol i can vape it @ work


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Aren't you supposed to put it in a little parchment paper and walk around with it in your shoe all day  Thats one way I've never tried!



Something of this quality doesn't&#8203; belong in anyones shoe ESPECIALLY mine!


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

looking spot on....yummy*...*

I use the sun,to vape out the extra iso....I gots to post this pic to show it tho you can see the iso on top,and that lil bump in the middle is more iso being released..it was a smoove blob befor it went under the sun,i try to get a few days of good sun on it.its like the nice steady heat activates the thc and other oils to the max.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome. I was under the impression that light degrades thc so I kept it fairly dark, though I did help dry the bubble with a lamp.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome man! By it tastes like Iso do you mean you taste the alcohol, or just that it tastes like an ISO extract, and not like the yummy bubble? Lovely little cannolli that you got there too! Have fun with the new washer I'm sure you'll keep busy with it.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome. I was under the impression that light degrades thc so I kept it fairly dark, though I did help dry the bubble with a lamp.


Light is the main source of degeneration. I've got a good article on it I'll try to find and email you.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

I wonder what it degrades into?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

A nap?!


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

it would be nice to know what it degrades into...I know I sun dried(cured) a whole plant(the buds after harvest) in the sun,in a bag for 5 days I think,and that bud was very mind blowing,very cerebral.them was very hot days to,like in the 90,with full on sun...id say wait till summer hit,and try it out with like a oz of your harvest,do all the normal trimmimg,buds off stems,put in bag(open) and set out in the sun...maybe it was just the heat,and the wind,or the strain,or idk..


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Plantes! 
Day 39~12/12















The set-up, last wash.








73 bag, fresh out the first wash.







Some time later. Clockwise from top left, 1st,2nd,3rd, and 4th wash.





In same order.










45 bag from all 4 washes.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2013)

That's impressive.....and it looks oh so tasty.

I got a bag (I think it's 250) with my washer that holds the product.....which makes clean up a lot easier.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I will use a pre filter next time, yeah, thanks though!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Awesome man! By it tastes like Iso do you mean you taste the alcohol, or just that it tastes like an ISO extract, and not like the yummy bubble? Lovely little cannolli that you got there too! Have fun with the new washer I'm sure you'll keep busy with it.


Hey there bud.
It actually tasted like iso smelled, but after drying out the rest of the day that taste is gone, its very smooth stuff.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 6, 2013)

That settles it, Definitely getting a mini washing machine ASAP! I've only had/made scissor hash and dry ice kief. I have half a freezer full of trim that I refuse to use for anything less than some of that crumbly brown bubble you have. Very nice! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

some cracking looking shish there man, buds look great too natch  i'm inspired, i think i'm going to make some erl tonight.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2013)

mmm mmmm mmm looks like you got quite a bit last night, and it sure looks tasty!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 6, 2013)

So who is this frenchy gentleman you speak of? I must learn to do this ish. lol


----------



## supchaka (Nov 6, 2013)

And you gotta do it barefoot. At least I think thats the video you all be talking bout


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Just google video search "frenchy hash"


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 6, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Just google video search "frenchy hash"


Thanks man. Ill check it out tonight. My bro is the hash lover so it's more for him. But I not exactly gonna run it down either.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2013)

ISO bag wash evap. 




Oh boy.







I actually ran it more this morning. 7 runs total, this is run 5, six, and 7 together. 





I just decided to mix it with the others,,, except the 73 from the first run.








First fold, second fold, third fold, cannoli!
 









This sucker has been smoldering for two days now 





I squeezed my micro cannoli and it shattered on me! 







I still got plants too 








...... I need a 'do not disturb' sign


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> So who is this frenchy gentleman you speak of? I must learn to do this ish. lol



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ActUTTHsGOM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnkNgz6YzHM


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2013)

let me help...
[video=youtube_share;ActUTTHsGOM]http://youtu.be/ActUTTHsGOM[/video]


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2013)

....and part 2
[video=youtube_share;RnkNgz6YzHM]http://youtu.be/RnkNgz6YzHM[/video]


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

STOP DROP and


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2013)

if you attempted to smoked that at one time you would 
Stop and Drop


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

And not get up for a week! Looks delectable who.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, Whodat! Nice work! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

my erl looks like shit compared to that.


----------



## yktind (Nov 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.



*





Great Job, Man!


----------



## JMD (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks really good! I can almost smell it through the screen


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heshish complements everyone, if I can do it first try so can you! I now realize I was supposed to let it dry for about 5 days  Im gonna break the cannoli into small pieces again I think, def dont want that going sour on me.



Sample bud  41 days in somewhere around 18 left, hoping at least 

This nug is a good representation of all the other ones closest to the light, theres a few more in each cab  






This guy approves of the quality so far.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

Lovely nug and trim.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2013)

Whodat dropinem nugs, cher seigneur!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.
*<strong>[video=youtube_share;MH2eRRh4Bls]http://youtu.be/MH2eRRh4Bls[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;4kSTQgSjIYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kSTQgSjIYE[/video]




Stamp it!






View attachment 2888755View attachment 2888754View attachment 2888757View attachment 2888756


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Forgot the soil pr0n, its been sitting for a few weeks now... New batch bc all my older more "seasoned" soil is tied up in flowering.
It feels and smells really good Im looking forward to seeing what it does. 
Also, I put a layer of semi fresh grass clippings on the surface after the initial mixing, then wetting it down with tea. When I turned it today I decided to mix the now dry grass clipping in. Was a nice workout rolling and flipping it around (clamped lid).


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 10, 2013)

that soil looks awesome fresh! Keep it up man!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

Reminds me, I'm about due to mix up a fresh batch of SSoil myself....I just need a few more ingredients. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Jad3 said:


> that soil looks awesome fresh! Keep it up man!





SupaM said:


> Reminds me, I'm about due to mix up a fresh batch of SSoil myself....I just need a few more ingredients. ATB!


Stank you 
Base compost and native soil then I tossed some feather meal, fishbone meal, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, oyster shell flour, powdered dolomite lime, azomite, 
I forgot to put in epsom salts and crab meal! Some crab meal on transplant and I'll mix some epsom salts (for magnesium) today also some crab meal.

Im glad I decided to write that out otherwise I wouldn't have noticed!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

The people of red rocks had no idea what hit them lol. Beginning of the show I was like "wtf is wrong with these people not moving?" (youd understand if you hear it in person) 
By the end it was a totally different story  great show of some new generation quality&#8203; music and performing.
[video=youtube;V42wgWmhYFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V42wgWmhYFg[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

I dig that sound. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;vDo3WdtP40s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDo3WdtP40s[/video]




View attachment 2889642


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;bVxLkCbEkJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVxLkCbEkJU[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2013)

not to shabby.....over 600 yards of offense. But it was over by half time. I bet the plane trip to Dallas is quiet.


cof


----------



## yktind (Nov 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> not to shabby.....over 600 yards of offense. But it was over by half time. I bet the plane trip to Dallas is quiet.
> 
> 
> cof


Drew Brees is ridiculous!

Edit: Pierre Thomas is more ridiculous

Edit Edit: Go Chargers!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2013)

What is up my friend the buds and hash are looking fire as always. I see you have been working. I have been as well. I did some work on the room and i am at day 2 12\12. I have a tray of my seeds going. I will get my link up. I have started fermenting for co2. I need to do some smoke reports on the 600. The short version is R. P. has some quality seeds. I will see about some pics if I don't get the link up 
Ps I need your bags lol I have 140g of trim chilling ordered 2g grow bags, guano, and light mover first


----------



## Green Troll (Nov 12, 2013)

is it cold in your grow room? because that shit is FROSTY! total porn. love it.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> not to shabby.....over 600 yards of offense. But it was over by half time. I bet the plane trip to Dallas is quiet.
> 
> 
> cof


I bet it was... I almost felt bad for them.
The whodats are always waiting for the team, win or lose. 



yktind said:


> Drew Brees is ridiculous!
> 
> Edit: Pierre Thomas is more ridiculous
> 
> Edit Edit: Go Chargers!!!


Lmao who is this mark ingram guy? Apparently he was first round picked and has a heisman,,,,, his baby toe must be feeling better poor little baby toe. Hes got lots of games ahead of him to prove his worth. Lots of whodats were saying keep ivory and ditch ingram, but mick and sean figured we dumped so much into him already we may as well keep him around.... even though we got PT, sprolls, FB jed collins is beast, now rookie khiry robinson is showing some promise as yet another talented back. I hope the organization realizes we have plenty of talented backs and should work on other facets of the team. 



Dr.D81 said:


> What is up my friend the buds and hash are looking fire as always. I see you have been working. I have been as well. I did some work on the room and i am at day 2 12\12. I have a tray of my seeds going. I will get my link up. I have started fermenting for co2. I need to do some smoke reports on the 600. The short version is R. P. has some quality seeds. I will see about some pics if I don't get the link up
> Ps I need your bags lol I have 140g of trim chilling ordered 2g grow bags, guano, and light mover first


Good to hear all is well Doc, and your busy. Speaking of work, Im going to turn my now veg space into another flower area for 1-600  and have my veg on top of that... No room to build out so I gotta go up! 
Glade you came out with some dank from RP... Id love to loan you my bags, Ima need them here in a few weeks! 



Green Troll said:


> is it cold in your grow room? because that shit is FROSTY! total porn. love it.


Hehe its below freezing!
[video=youtube;VNaDZIrxh-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNaDZIrxh-0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

showdown throwdown! the thrilla in errr not manilla...

DOG KUSH GROW OFF


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 13, 2013)

What's up WhoD? Haven't been on in awhile and had to stop in and show my avatar off for ya. Things are looking good up in heeea! I always enjoy the way you do your journals. I hope things are well and I'm glad to see your Saints back in business with Payton back at the helm.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> showdown throwdown! the thrilla in errr not manilla...
> 
> DOG KUSH GROW OFF


Oh you know Im game!!! 



Shwagbag said:


> What's up WhoD? Haven't been on in awhile and had to stop in and show my avatar off for ya. Things are looking good up in heeea! I always enjoy the way you do your journals. I hope things are well and I'm glad to see your Saints back in business with Payton back at the helm.


[email protected] @$$!
Thanks for swagging through shwag  always good to see ya, and glad you enjoy the journal!
I should post some pics a little later today.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2013)

Day 47~12/12 most should be spot on in a week. Cant wait for next round.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

man you don't half crank out the rotations in your perpetual who. you should have a handicap in the grow off lol


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 14, 2013)

^^ for real though^^ i swear this just started the other day  .. whats cooking for the next round whodat?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you don't half crank out the rotations in your perpetual who. you should have a handicap in the grow off lol


Funny enough my plants for next round are still in party cups (from seed) and I actually plan on taking clones to flower with!  Im way way behind,,, I'll admit I was actually thinking of shutting down for a little thats why I didnt have anything ready on schedule,,,,,, then I came to my senses!



dr green dre said:


> ^^ for real though^^ i swear this just started the other day  .. whats cooking for the next round whodat?


It did just start the other day!  
Up next is duel rdwc 600w vert cabs,,, sporting ?p x BnS and some BnS x BnS. I'll also convert my now veg space into a flower spot for continuing my soil grows and testing genetics. I see lots of pr0n in the future.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

Bag wash iso extract.
The mission- get high... 







Mission- success. 



New mission- get to all that Plat bub x grape stomper underneath.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

That pipe is so greased that it could stone people without being loaded! 

Great work WhoDat!

JD


----------



## yktind (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I'm off to smoke some hash now. Lol it's like watching the food network while your hungry or stoned.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm guessing the mission was successful?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That pipe is so greased that it could stone people without being loaded!
> 
> Great work WhoDat!
> 
> JD


The bigger holes to begin with (I thought) are really paying off by still flowing 



yktind said:


> Well I'm off to smoke some hash now. Lol it's like watching the food network while your hungry or stoned.


Good luck,,, thats torture to me. Unless I end up actually cooking me some grub lol


jigfresh said:


> I'm guessing the mission was successful?


I have a special set of skills...


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know if there is any room left on your expedition, but I have joined mission get high.  Hope you are having a good day whodat.

When you planning on chopping things? I hope you haven't been talking about it for the past two pages and I'm just a dummy.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 47~12/12 most should be spot on in a week. Cant wait for next round.


haha. Doing good over here mr j, the expedition is under way Im glad you could make it!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha, you can't put a little bit of text right next to those amazing pictures and expect a bunch of stoners to catch it. Lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2013)

looking good sir left to right OG #1, OG #2, OG #3, up top PW#1down lowand up highup nextany day now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2013)

damn not to day


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 15, 2013)

Looooooking goodie mane. In a week you'll have some sugary goodness. Sugary goodness&#8230;.fuck I'm not even high and I'm writing shit like that&#8230;lol. 

Doc those are some nice buds. and a nice closet setup. Envy the space man. 

I think we all need another expedition. I'm ready in 3&#8230;.2&#8230;.1.


----------



## Caspernode (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha, you can't put a little bit of text right next to those amazing pictures and expect a bunch of stoners to catch it. Lol.


Lol, i didint notice till i read this. also i just sharted brix when i seen this amazing grow room.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2013)

Day 50~12/12 


(Jig)




New glass, featuring Nibiru samples that are just now smokeable. I can finally give the other piece a rest and cleaning.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking good sir left to right OG #1, OG #2, OG #3, up top PW#1View attachment 2895408down lowView attachment 2895399and up highView attachment 2895400up nextView attachment 2895401any day nowView attachment 2895398


Loving the update Doc! Cant wait to see what you do with this mover  Plants are looking great, good times.



Dr.D81 said:


> damn not to day


Today?



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Looooooking goodie mane. In a week you'll have some sugary goodness. Sugary goodness&#8230;.fuck I'm not even high and I'm writing shit like that&#8230;lol.
> 
> Doc those are some nice buds. and a nice closet setup. Envy the space man.
> 
> I think we all need another expedition. I'm ready in 3&#8230;.2&#8230;.1.


Man this expedition is taking foreeeeeeeeever  Maybe smoking another bowl will speed things up 



Caspernode said:


> Lol, i didint notice till i read this. also i just sharted brix when i seen this amazing grow room.


[video=youtube;Vu5qkv73Lvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu5qkv73Lvw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;QvHEczoUUXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvHEczoUUXM[/video]


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2013)

you are high!!!!^^^^^^^them vids..[video=youtube;g5unaLC72XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=g5unaLC72XM[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2013)

Love the new piece, very cool with the green and white and the sparkles . Sooo Whodat, tickets went on sale for the cup in Denver, me and the wife are trying to start planning it, and I'm trying to talk Jig into coming this year. I'm sure it will be better this year!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Love the new piece, very cool with the green and white and the sparkles . Sooo Whodat, tickets went on sale for the cup in Denver, me and the wife are trying to start planning it, and I'm trying to talk Jig into coming this year. I'm sure it will be better this year!


I have been working on my wife already , and who the mover came yesterday. Will try to put up a video journal tonight so you can see the new setup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2013)

By the way DAMN!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I'm pulling the trigger on harvest, timber time. 
From what I can see on the camera so far we should be in for some pr0nalicious treats!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

Love harvest. Hate trimming. Love smoking. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like it to me. You take any cuttings. I know you have been talking about it. I have killed all the mothers that didn't make the cut. I have 1 GDP, 2 pw, 3 og( will be 2 I think. The rest was good but nothing special. Still got 20 a gm no problem. The #2 og is my 1hit shit. My boy in N.I. Liked it better than the gsc he got this summer. My male past on the heavy resin production strait out of the dirt. My crosses should be done right before my bday can't wait.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Love harvest. Hate trimming. Love smoking. .


its not that bad. I get high, zone out, and nock that shit out. I also have some very tedious hobbies as well.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 19, 2013)

Its a love hate love relationship. You beat me to the chop again twin. Damn youlol. Guesses on what you'll pull?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

Day 53~12/12 
Commence harvest 

Lots of slight variations throughout the bunch so far. <does that make sense?  heres to taking big hits and forgetting the bowl is full of scissor hash! 
On then, one or two in there stunk so hard it made me nauseous for real, light headed and confused < thats a great thing IMO Im tryna get fuked up! lmao.
Never really experienced that before. 











Had to chop this one Iv been eyeballing for a few weeks now  I like the smaller nugs more for sure though. 










I'll be chopping the middle/upper section of one of the cabs tomorrow,,, seems to be where the most and best of the goodies are!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2013)

mouth watering. Thanks for sharing.


cof


----------



## SupaM (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice work, Whodat! ATB!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful nugs!

Lovely coloration and total frosting.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 19, 2013)

i second the love/hate of trim work. Love the end of the grow but really hate when every 2 minutes you gotta run a damn razor down your scissors because they have become as sharp as those plastic crayola scissors from kindergarten.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Love the new piece, very cool with the green and white and the sparkles . Sooo Whodat, tickets went on sale for the cup in Denver, me and the wife are trying to start planning it, and I'm trying to talk Jig into coming this year. I'm sure it will be better this year!


Im sure it will! I gotta marinate on that one, but you know Im down if times permit! Denver is a fun city for sure, and recreational stuff is amazing not too far outside the city. The second day of the cup I was too sick to smoke all day (only fuking time I got sick all year and more, airplane ride*) so I decided to go mountain biking in sleet/snow/rain/mud lol It was great actually. My buddy who lived there had a mason jar of green dragon for me to nibble on lol,,, okok now I wanna go again lmao. 
If/when I go I better not get sick again,,, not fun. 



Dr.D81 said:


> I have been working on my wife already.


This is not the time nor place  



SomeGuy said:


> Love harvest. Hate trimming. Love smoking. .


Ha well said!
Only time I hate trimming is when it doesnt seem worth it... Like none frosty, fluffy, uninteresting nugs on a failed grow THEN I hate trimming. I think trimming after a generally successful grow is fun, music, beer or whatever, hash, bowls all that good stuff... Then soon after your done its on to making hash with all the snicklefritz! (Im gonna have allot this round)



Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like it to me. You take any cuttings. I know you have been talking about it. I have killed all the mothers that didn't make the cut. I have 1 GDP, 2 pw, 3 og( will be 2 I think. The rest was good but nothing special. Still got 20 a gm no problem. The #2 og is my 1hit shit. My boy in N.I. Liked it better than the gsc he got this summer. My male past on the heavy resin production strait out of the dirt. My crosses should be done right before my bday can't wait.


I did note take any cuttings, no,,, lol. Iv been terrible about not keeping any mothers or taking clones and just growing from seed for the past year. I gotta take the time to do that, and Im thinking its gonna take some time for me to really get things dialed in in that regard. Im looking forward to the process/experience. 
God to heat your ventures were fruitful  congrats bro! 
I cant comprehend a one hitter though  it would literally have to knock me unconscious to keep me from taking another puff  or Id have to have something really important on the near agenda haha. 



Dr.D81 said:


> its not that bad. I get high, zone out, and nock that shit out. I also have some very tedious hobbies as well.


Zoning out is a good thing to be able to do sometimes... I can also get in the groove and hit auto pilot,,, same thing with other tedious things like you mentioned. 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Its a love hate love relationship. You beat me to the chop again twin. Damn youlol. Guesses on what you'll pull?


These ladies finished quick huh!... Just remember twin, the turtle wins the race,, lol. 
Uhhh IDK on weight so far! I'll have a better idea tomorrow when I chop the rest of one cab, then I can eyeball something. I will say its not what I was aiming for. This next run should crush it, if I had to say right now Im guessing only 12oz per light but tomorrow that may change as I make more progress. 



curious old fart said:


> mouth watering. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> cof





SupaM said:


> Nice work, Whodat! ATB!



Stank you both  

wow Im just about sobered up now that Iv finished posting,,, cant have that now can we. Or can we? Or am I? Yup still baked, false alarm  nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Beautiful nugs!
> 
> Lovely coloration and total frosting.
> 
> ...





urban1026835 said:


> i second the love/hate of trim work. Love the end of the grow but really hate when every 2 minutes you gotta run a damn razor down your scissors because they have become as sharp as those plastic crayola scissors from kindergarten.



But that only means you have fresh DankNasty scissor hash to smoke! Its like scraping gold flakes from under your fingernails whenever they get dirty! 
Thats if you love cannabis as much as I do I guess haha,,, fsm help me. 

edit: scratch that actually, I would actually rather have hash grow under my fingernails than gold flakes.... Absolutely no doubt in my mind on that one.

Thanks for stopping by everyone!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

More trimming! Lol. My back hurts when trimming is all.  I do always get high enough to forget about it till later though. I puffed on some diablo og i took down and caught myself sitting at a stop sign the other day..... Oops. Lol. Anyway. Took my smallest plant in the cabinet down tonight. Last one to go is the blue dream next weekend.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

Forgot to mention that the one i just took down was ak47. Vaped sour bubble...super stoned.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 20, 2013)

My wife needed a pair of scissors a couple of weeks back and came to my desk looking for some scissors and picked up my trimming scissors and casually mentions "I'll just clean the gunk off of these."
And I say "Oh, no you don't! Put hose scissors down, woman! Those are my trimming scissors!"
"So?"
"That 'gunk' you see is pure, Grade AAA, Ultra-Mega-Primo scissor hash from when I trim my plants! Every once in a while I scrape it clean and get blazed on it. That stuffs worth it's weight in gold!!!" (I was kidding)
She rolls her eyes and waits for me to find another pair of scissors for her.
Non-tokers just have NO clue!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2013)

Loving the look of those frosty flowers mr who! You gonna change the room at all or are you happy to gmaybe get another run before rebuilding the ark?


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just one question, do you get blinded by your strong lights?

I just recently started tending to my tiny girls in my bucket with no reflectors on my 45W CFL bulbs, and looking down, even trying to look away from the light, they leave me blind spotted for a while.

Any tips?


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

grow room specific sun glasses, that or man the fuck up! lol


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 53~12/12
> Commence harvest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 20, 2013)

That reminds me I have to sharpen my scissors. Shit. Ill be going through the same processor the next couple weeks. 

They did finish quick though man. 12 per light is solid man. Ill be lucky if I pull that this round. Man I miss the yields and phenos from my first round. On the other hand pheno hunting gives me something else to do. 

When in doubt bruh take another hit. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow who. I was ripped last night. Didnt even know which thread i was posting to. Lol. Didnt mean to post whore your thread. Lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2013)

Mmm Mmm Mmm scissor hash and harvest time . Those girls sure did pack on the frost man, and looks like some nice size buds too. I can't believe I've never thought to trim over one of those black seedling trays, I just got a new one I might try it. 

Regarding the cup I would have been just as happy just going one day and spending some time seeing the city or doing some sort of recreation. I am hoping to get to check out some of the local action this year, and actually see the area a little bit. I'm going with just my wife this year so we'll have alot more freedom to do as we please.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2013)

You heading to Amsterdam Thundercat? Come check in for a smoke at the expo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

always fun meeting other ri'uppers, then having to call them by their screen name cos you can't remember their real one. the bb board meeting is a reet laugh.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife looks at me kinda funny if I ever mention the name Don or Mr West, she is like, who the funk is that?


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2013)

in america they all still use screen names even though it's legal now, just a tradition now i think.

if i ever meet you i wouldn't even ask you your real name. call me rude but names mean nothing to me anyway, so long as your passing a joint my way you can call me what you like


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to be called whodat, way cooler than my real name! Sometimes people seem to think my name is Dickhead, not sure why 

Guys, I'm 1.5 containers away from finishing the first cab... Not sure how I'm gonna get through the second one.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, I prefer jig to me 'real' name. I prefer about anything to my 'real' name. You can always tell who's close to me and who isn't. If you call me by my first name you don't really know me.

What containers bru?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats funnay as hell ansd good to know. In a group of riuers i think i wouldnd mind someguy either! Lol. 

Someday i will make it to a cup. However my priorities have been different the last seven years and especially recently. Maybe u know enough riuers down here in our area to have our own socal cup jig? . That could be pretty cool...lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, the handles can confuse the loved ones.

One of my good friends at Myco-Tek and The Shroomery happens
to be "EvilMushroom666". Heh heh...it was weird to relate to the wifey
that Good Old Evil had come through again! (he is in no way evil either...kids! ;0)

JD


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

You can call me Fuck if you want.

LOL, in my younger days I was an apprentice, had a foreman constantly refer to me as "fuck"...

Not related to my handle, but it just made me think of that 

FJG


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Iv been harvesting mr j! 10.5 containers chopped and trimmed, 13.5 to go


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahhhhh... I'm a little slow these days. Good luck trimming buddy. Wish I was there to help, like you have no idea lol.


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2013)

I love that you had shit in the background... lol (referring to the guano)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Turning shit to gold for a few years now  I'm actually looking to eliminate my use of poops. I'm thinking of making my own dry firts and fermented plant extracts,,, from crops grown on the property.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 21, 2013)

The first part of my handle is actually my nickname. So if respond to it or my name either way. 

Trimming trimming just keep trimming. lol. I actually wish i was trimming right now. That would mean i have smooooooke. 

What are these extracts you speak of?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Whats left in the first cab.



Whats come of it all.



Whats probably going to send me to the loony bin. This cab clearly (to me) looks to have even more.



And whats on deck!  They've hit a bump or two but moving along alright.
 




I didnt do a bit of trimming today, I'll be more willing to get back to it tomorrow... Today is straight chill mode, music going, brats on the grill, brew in hand, more smoke than I could even imagine going through, and we got the saints playing the falcons in a few hours  LETS GET IT!


And a big fat Who Dat 






​


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2013)

I need Drew Brees to have a huge Game! (fantasy)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

I wont be surprised if its a 5 td game for him, look out.

I dont usually go about posting such things before games, but I always have my hunches good and bad, and for the most part they are on point. Will see!


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2013)

haha,them rooms is nuts..good game tonite..alls looking good.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

I love bratwurst. Its like a family tradition. We boil them in beer and onions first then grill them. Then cook the onions down good w some bacon fat. Mmmmmmm. Sorry. Got side tracked. Holding this baby and feeling the munchies coming on.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't eat the baby.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Lmfao! Thanks who. Lol. How could i eat someone so cute?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh! And i want a vert setup like yours! Holy Trichomes! When we finally buy a home im gonna model my permanent grow room after this setup man.


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Don't eat the baby.


The other other white meat, lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Lmfao! Thanks who. Lol. How could i eat someone so cute?
> 
> View attachment 2902750


Scrumptious!



SomeGuy said:


> Oh! And i want a vert setup like yours! Holy Trichomes! When we finally buy a home im gonna model my permanent grow room after this setup man.


Id say its not for everyone, but if you go ahead Id love to see it! 



yktind said:


> The other other white meat, lol


Not so appetizing lol





On another note: 
[video=youtube;Qm5P2MnOOXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm5P2MnOOXo[/video]


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm calling 30 total. 

As for the Brees, 4 TD 1 INT


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

30 total in the game? or us alone? 

Are we gonna prediction battle? 
The scene that just came to my mind hehe.

[video=youtube;22Tj_l4PcPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Tj_l4PcPs[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 22, 2013)

Who looks awesome nice work as always. Just spent some time trolling for idea's for my shed since it's raining.

Amongst my friends everybody has a screen name like nickname. Some "lot names" crack me up.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 22, 2013)

The 30 was for your grow man. lol. 

You guys had a squeaker last night man. Glad to see they came out on top. Hope my Lions do well this weekend. 

You and the Southpark snips&#8230;.lol. Flawless pick though on the vid. Today I should have some green pics up if you wanna check em out. Probably in 5 hours or so. lol. I don't think it will be near what your pushing per light but there's always next time. Even though you'll be in hydro next.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2013)

I freakin love football, I usually have a reason to like at least someone or something about every team. I'm a diehard Broncos fan but I really just love to watch all the games. It's like a chess match, a gladiator match, and a concert all at once. The stakes are high and the competition is amazing at the pro level. That said, "who dat", "who dat", "who dat sayin' they gonna beat them Saints!" 

Been a pretty good year so far. 

Go Lions! Matt Stafford is a beast, they deserve some fortune finally!


----------



## yktind (Nov 22, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I freakin love football, I usually have a reason to like at least someone or something about every team. I'm a diehard Broncos fan but I really just love to watch all the games. It's like a chess match, a gladiator match, and a concert all at once. The stakes are high and the competition is amazing at the pro level. That said, "who dat", "who dat", "who dat sayin' they gonna beat them Saints!"
> 
> Been a pretty good year so far.
> 
> Go Lions! Matt Stafford is a beast, they deserve some fortune finally!


Go Chargers!!! Damn our division is tough SMH... Stupid Broncos, lol. Stupid Chiefs. We are in a battle for last with the Raiders.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2013)

&#8203;https://www.rollitup.org/sports/708309-club-600-nfl-2013-a.html


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 22, 2013)

Was that your way of telling us to post in that thread? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2013)

lol sometimes all we can do is try.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2013)

I showed your harvest pictures to the two guys I work with. We all agree you did a damn fine job. I got my light mover going right. I like it alot, but now I wish I had room to put another light to it instead of a counter weight. I repotted my seedlings tonight. Once again great looking buds.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2013)

Not answering these posts has been bugging me, seriously. 




DST said:


> Loving the look of those frosty flowers mr who! You gonna change the room at all or are you happy to gmaybe get another run before rebuilding the ark?


I think the shell of the ark will remain intact for quite a wile now  the guts will change from time to time... I heard Jig was going hydro so I got jealous and am going rdwc next round. Specifics are still being decided and thrown out and decided again everyday so I cant say too much on it, besides I will be doing at least one cab doubledecker rdwc. 




Jad3 said:


> Just one question, do you get blinded by your strong lights?
> 
> I just recently started tending to my tiny girls in my bucket with no reflectors on my 45W CFL bulbs, and looking down, even trying to look away from the light, they leave me blind spotted for a while.
> 
> Any tips?



Honestly I have either gotten used to it or my eyes are so damaged it doesnt effect me so much anymore  
I used to wear uv sunglasses, but of course logical practices have fallen to the waistline... I have a feeling I may be regretting this when Im old and blind... I'll have to grow by feel, at least gardening during the night cycle wont be a problem. 



dr green dre said:


> Nice whodat..i can't wait for that feeling there ..sticky fingers time and face mask ..


Woot woot! 
I gotta ask about the mask, Iv never felt I needed one? I may regret this when Im old and have spoon nostrils... Spoon nostrils are when they get clogged with resin to the point you can only breath through your mouth. 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> That reminds me I have to sharpen my scissors. Shit. Ill be going through the same processor the next couple weeks.
> 
> They did finish quick though man. 12 per light is solid man. Ill be lucky if I pull that this round. Man I miss the yields and phenos from my first round. On the other hand pheno hunting gives me something else to do.
> 
> When in doubt bruh take another hit. LOL


12 is good for sure especially considering the genetics. Id like to hit 1+gpw this next round. 



SomeGuy said:


> Wow who. I was ripped last night. Didnt even know which thread i was posting to. Lol. Didnt mean to post whore your thread. Lol


haha all good bro 



Thundercat said:


> Mmm Mmm Mmm scissor hash and harvest time . Those girls sure did pack on the frost man, and looks like some nice size buds too. I can't believe I've never thought to trim over one of those black seedling trays, I just got a new one I might try it.
> 
> Regarding the cup I would have been just as happy just going one day and spending some time seeing the city or doing some sort of recreation. I am hoping to get to check out some of the local action this year, and actually see the area a little bit. I'm going with just my wife this year so we'll have alot more freedom to do as we please.


I hope I can make it again! 



jimmer6577 said:


> Who looks awesome nice work as always. Just spent some time trolling for idea's for my shed since it's raining.
> 
> Amongst my friends everybody has a screen name like nickname. Some "lot names" crack me up.


Please keep me posted on the project! 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> The 30 was for your grow man. lol.
> 
> You guys had a squeaker last night man. Glad to see they came out on top. Hope my Lions do well this weekend.
> 
> You and the Southpark snips&#8230;.lol. Flawless pick though on the vid. Today I should have some green pics up if you wanna check em out. Probably in 5 hours or so. lol. I don't think it will be near what your pushing per light but there's always next time. Even though you'll be in hydro next.


Ah I see now 
Shit bro 3 wins in 11 days aint bad, and to top it off atl had nothing to play for so you know they wanted nothing more than to hand us a loss, they played hard. 3 wins in 11 days baby. Here we come seattle... So sick of hearing brees and crew cant play on real grass lmao what the fuk is that all about? and "they cant play outside" again im ???? They practice outside, on real grass,,, all the time. Oh and cold, apparently we cant play when its cold either? You know, because its not like the team is made up of professional athletes from all over the country or anything... Something about new orleans specifically makes you unable to navigate grass blades, and increases susceptibility to hypothermia... main killer in new orleans, people just cant handle anything below 60f. 



colocowboy said:


> I freakin love football, I usually have a reason to like at least someone or something about every team. I'm a diehard Broncos fan but I really just love to watch all the games. It's like a chess match, a gladiator match, and a concert all at once. The stakes are high and the competition is amazing at the pro level. That said, "who dat", "who dat", "who dat sayin' they gonna beat them Saints!"
> 
> Been a pretty good year so far.
> 
> Go Lions! Matt Stafford is a beast, they deserve some fortune finally!


^^ Two dat!
As a broncos fan you must be pretty happy 
Last week was tough for them lions, to come back like that only to fall short at the goaline. 



yktind said:


> Go Chargers!!! Damn our division is tough SMH... Stupid Broncos, lol. Stupid Chiefs. We are in a battle for last with the Raiders.


I will always have a special place in my heart for the chargers,,, thanks for drew brees! Sproles was a charger as well eh? 



Dr.D81 said:


> I showed your harvest pictures to the two guys I work with. We all agree you did a damn fine job. I got my light mover going right. I like it alot, but now I wish I had room to put another light to it instead of a counter weight. I repotted my seedlings tonight. Once again great looking buds.


Thanks browski! Im sure you'll see some benefits from the mover 




Ok got all that off me chest!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn that was a lot of replies. lol. It's crazy what commentators factor into games. It is based off statistics but still it has me wondering what the hell any of their comments mean sometimes. lol. I think it should be a great game against the Seahawks. I always enjoy watching their defense play. Sherman is a beast (not physically but just a lockdown CB). 

I was shooting for 1 gpw this round. Obviously I'm gonna fall short of that, but that's why there's only next round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn that was a lot of replies. I also believe I will see a benefit in the mover. With my family budget I would not have spent the money otherwise. I am going to set up a organic heath rdwc when I add a light. Maybe look in to Kyle Kushman's veganics. I want to keep one soil to do seed test runs.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

You should protect your eyes for real. We all should.

And yeah whodat and doc, get your rdwc on. I got the feeling it's going to be the winter for it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

I need my landlord to move out of the apt out back before I can fit it. Check out my video update this week I will do a room walk around and you can see how tight it is in there. I made some bho dry sieve mix last night. I have enough trim left for one more batch. I don't protect my eyes and yes we should.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2013)

We all need to check ourselves before we wreck ourselves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> We all need to check ourselves before we wreck ourselves.


 wigity word


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 24, 2013)

I actually have glasses for my tent but I don't always remember to put them on.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

You done trimming yet bro?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 24, 2013)

I will be later today  only 3 containers left.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I will be later today  only 3 containers left.


8 small, 1 1/2 medium plants knocked out in one day thanks to my new little toy.......
...shout out to MedScientist for the link! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 24, 2013)

Iv seen those before, how good of a job does it do?


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

It's gonna take some adjustment, but definitely makes quick work of trimming. The blade will need spacing for different strains, but they provide spacers. Probably shaved about a zip and a half off total of good material from 9 plants. I'll post some bud shots later today. ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

Could we get a link?

Can we kick it? Yes you can. But can we kick it? Yes you can.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

Love that song....Here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowl-Leaf-Trimmer-M-6000S-Series-M-6000SBU-16-inch-Bud-Flower-Spin-Cut-Trimmer-/141075303976?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item20d8be4e28


----------



## yktind (Nov 25, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Love that song....Here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowl-Leaf-Trimmer-M-6000S-Series-M-6000SBU-16-inch-Bud-Flower-Spin-Cut-Trimmer-/141075303976?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item20d8be4e28


I feel like those would beat up your buds to much. Then again trimming isn't the most gentle of processes.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking forward to some pics of the trim job  I find it hard to believe it does anything close to a hand job though,,, thats right hand job. I do think it could be great if the bud structure lends itself to work with this process. Like lil perfect golfball nugs consistently. 



Man I feel like Iv been away from here for a long time or something. Everything has been cleared out the cabs and ready for some cleaning  I also got some x-planting to do! YAY for females! Anyway, apologies to everyone for not frequenting my subbed threads lately, yes jig I seen your new one lol, but things should be back to normal after the holidays


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

No worries Who.

It is funny, but I get a little less organized around 
harvest time, for some odd reason.

:0)

JD


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 25, 2013)

JD I'm always in constant organized chaos. It works for me. well most of the time. 

Who we'll let it pass this once but for your absence your buds have decided not to give you the hand job. sorry there's consequences. LOL


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

Kandy Kush


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

in the jar


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Kandy Kush View attachment 2907475


LOL...was that the aforementioned "handjob"?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2013)

Those boveda packs are whats up, and Iv never used them lol. I still plan on getting a few packs, they would really come in handy.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow for real, that's just from that machine thingy? I'm ordering one before next harvest for SURE if so.

And no worries whodat.  Do yo thang mang. Give those hands a rest and smoke one for the homies that aren't here anymore. I'm sure you already have.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wow for real, that's just from that machine thingy? I'm ordering one before next harvest for SURE if so.


It is, Jig.... I'll get a shot up of other strains tonight. Yeah, thanks again for the link on the Bovedas humidity packs. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Those boveda packs are whats up, and Iv never used them lol. I still plan on getting a few packs, they would really come in handy.


I was checking them out at the pipe shop when I picked up some butane last week. He was saying they are much better than the old type. I personally I was out of smoke before it had time to dry out.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2013)

I got them pretty much immediately after giving them 
a good checking out. I just love the tech and concept.

They finally recognized the mammoth market sitting unserviced
and came out with a herbal packet and humidity %.

It was watching their supporting video that I figured out
how to tell when a packet is exhausted. They start off
feeling (and being) full of liquid and eventually stiffen as
they are spent.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 26, 2013)

So what steps do you use to cure using the boveda packs?

Do you hang dry them for a couple days then straight into the boveda pack jars? 

Are they made to place wet bud just trimmed into jar with pack?

Everyone praises these boveda packs I just ordered some...


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 26, 2013)

SupaM said:


> 8 small, 1 1/2 medium plants knocked out in one day thanks to my new little toy.......
> View attachment 2906177View attachment 2906178...shout out to MedScientist for the link! ATB!


I also use a similar trimmer for about two months and I love it! nothing beats a hand trim but man-o-man I do not enjoy hand trimming like I used to. My unit puts at least an extra 25% to concentrates, but its well worth it for me!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> So what steps do you use to cure using the boveda packs?
> 
> Do you hang dry them for a couple days then straight into the boveda pack jars?
> 
> ...


This is my first harvest using them, I didn't alter my method any....hang dry 5/6 days, dry trim/manicure, jar with the boveda pack on top,burp the jars a time or two, replace the pack when it's stiff. The ones pictured are rated for up to an oz, I'll add more according to product weight. Really dig them so far....ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> So what steps do you use to cure using the boveda packs?
> 
> Do you hang dry them for a couple days then straight into the boveda pack jars?
> 
> ...


I would think you should dry as normal and they would maintain.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I also use a similar trimmer for about two months and I love it! nothing beats a hand trim but man-o-man I do not enjoy hand trimming like I used to. My unit puts at least an extra 25% to concentrates, but its well worth it for me!


After only a days use as another who dreads trimming, I have to agree.....next up....mini washing machine lol ATB!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would think you should dry as normal and they would maintain.


This. 

I think that they are better suited at maintaining humidity
than they are at drying or wetting material.

JD


----------



## 1itsme (Nov 27, 2013)

I got the same trimmer i think. made trimming so easy.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello friends its been a while.
Nugs should hit the jars tomorrow  should get weigh-ins then. Quality is top noitch!








Spent some time making hash today, twas fun, should be danks 
Material.





First run 73, da best in my limited opinion.




A few hrs later.





What was left in the 45 after 4 runs, only bag I emptied each run was the 73.






73 bag wash 1,2,3,4, and the 45 from the four runs together.


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

now that is an update!, it looks a whole lot of dankness.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks to be a good harvest yea, a shit ton of hash anyway


----------



## 1itsme (Dec 2, 2013)

wow, nice. Looks like those filled in nicely.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2013)

Woot lovely buds, and some delicious lookking hash there my friend!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice Harvest! 

Those trays are laden with dank.

The buds are very well trimmed as well. 

Congrats.

JD


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 2, 2013)

whodat ,

That is a great harvest, looking awesome mate, I'm drooling over here, the hash looks very yummy, the buds looks perfect, great job 


FJG


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2013)

i bet you are about as high as a giraffes ass right now


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2013)

That's a little low....but he did radio the tower for landing instructions. 


cof


----------



## Swamp Thing (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking dank whodat. The ?p x bns are some of my favorite atm
Thanks for sharing


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 2, 2013)

Much much higher.

That ?p x BnS is great, coming next.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2013)

Bad ass who. Congrats. Looks like some dank buds and hash. Merry christmas!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish you took cuttings yet


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 3, 2013)

wow that's so much weed in the same space... I'm freakin' drooling over here. Can't wait to have a decent harvest. I wouldn't mind getting 1/8 of that on my own! hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hello friends its been a while.
> Nugs should hit the jars tomorrow  should get weigh-ins then. Quality is top noitch!
> 
> 
> ...


gots to bump this man, looks absolutely killer Who, nice job man.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it weigh in time yet? I wanna see if I guessed right. lol. Looks to be a good haul regardless though man. So what's up next?


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely trays of dank Who-D! Excellent triming


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2013)

hell yea them buds look good...and hash is mmmm


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Dec 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here's my new system  Just like my last one but the hazy susans have two levels and the rooms are a tad wider and 2ft taller. This time around Im growing all ?p x spacebomb (nibiru) from seed, everything has already been sexed so what you see are all female.
> 
> 
> Duel vert 360* scrogs on double decker hazy susans with moving lights
> ...


That is some damn nice work, as a Carpenter I gotta say I really dig this setup...


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep whodat done it again.. looks like you'll be set for a while mate.. Nice show ..can't wait for the monsters to come..


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks like you got yourself some nice hash. Are you going to make some cannoli s?

Also, WTF!!! Drew Brees never seen him play that awful. Those Seahawks are on steroids, lol. Just broke the line down. Still won fantasy though.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually got the new eminem cd and he has one verse that every time I hear it I see your signature. it's " I just want to hurt somebody like I play for the saints" I know peyton got screwed I just really like that verse. even in pop warner football we got stickers for sticks. sorry just had to share not in a bad way at all I hope.

More on topic I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

yktind said:


> Looks like you got yourself some nice hash. Are you going to make some cannoli s?
> 
> Also, WTF!!! Drew Brees never seen him play that awful. Those Seahawks are on steroids, lol. Just broke the line down. Still won fantasy though.


i say cannoils for everyone


----------



## alwaysgrowing4love (Dec 8, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Names are always fun. Wish I was at that point where I could be messing around with names. Wasn't TLD messing around with a BNS cross too? Man I haven't seen him post anything in a while. But maybe it was you I'm thinking of in your other journal.


What does BNS stand for?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Hahahah. Acronyms can be fun that way. I think it was you now that I think about it more. I think he was running SR71 cross. How I got those two mixed up is beyond me. lol.


A few posts after that one you quoted.

BnS stand for Bubble n Squeak.


[h=1]SOG Seeds - Bubble n Squeak 1[/h]Bubble and squeak is a stabilized cross of Big Buddha cheese and SOG seeds own Double Bubble F1.

The Big Buddha cheese was chosen for rich, pungent fruit aroma and the short spacing of the internodes which helps to keep stretching at flowering time to a minimum.

Bubble and squeak is a nice, predominately indica plant with nice short internodes which is perfect for beginner growers. Also for the more experienced grower, the SOG method always produces fantastic results. Bubble and squeak is one of the strains that our breeders have continually worked on to stabilize the strain which produces nice big dense resinous buds and an aroma to die for.

There are two distinct phenotypes in bubble and squeak, one is slightly lighter greener and leans more to the BBC, the other slightly darker and shorter. This strain does not stretch much when changed to the flowering cycle so this makes it perfect for SOG growers or those who use small spaces. Just a word of warning that this strain is very pungent and has been known to cause nausea in some growers, so carbon filtration is a must.

Flowering time: 56/65 days. As with all our strains this down to personnel preference.
Smell: Very pungent fruit with skunk overtones.
Taste: As with smell, overripe fruit and cheese.
Yield: SOG 1 to 2 oz per plant. Normal method. 3 to 5 oz per plant​[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]


[*=left]*Bubble n Squeak 1* »»» Cheese x Double Bubble
[*=left]Cheese

[*=left]»»» Cheese x Afghanistan
[*=left]Cheese Exodus Cheese Cut

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa




[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica

[*=left]Double Bubble

[*=left]»»» Double Dutch x Bubblelicious
[*=left]Double Dutch

[*=left]»»» Chronic pre 2000 x Warlock
[*=left]Chronic pre 2000

[*=left]»»» Northern Light x {Skunk x Northern Light} x AK47
[*=left]Skunk x Northern Light

[*=left]Skunk

[*=left]Skunk #1 (specified above)



[*=left]Northern Light

[*=left]»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
[*=left]NL #1 IBL

[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica

[*=left]NL #2

[*=left]Northern Lights

[*=left]Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


[*=left]NL #5

[*=left]USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



[*=left]Northern Light (specified above)
[*=left]AK47

[*=left]»»» Colombia x Mexico x Thailand x Afghanistan
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Thailand »»» Sativa
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Warlock

[*=left]»»» {Skunk x Skunk} x Afghanistan
[*=left]Skunk x Skunk

[*=left]Skunk (specified above)


[*=left]Skunk (specified above)

[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Bubblelicious

[*=left]Bubblegum

[*=left]USA, Unknown Hybrid »»» Mostly Indica


----------



## alwaysgrowing4love (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> A few posts after that one you quoted.
> 
> BnS stand for Bubble n Squeak.
> 
> ...


TLD had quite a few strains running that he wasnt journaling. That wasnt one of them though. I read the quote further down, but there were a few strains that had the initials BNS, thats why I asked. thanks for the info about the strain though.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Its a good one imo.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Stickers stickers stickers everywhere 








"Base Camp" washer,,, was too easy to mark the P into a B 








So I got 11 females of each BnS f2, and Berry Bubble (?p x BnS) Ended up with only two males of the BB and about 6 for the BnS, I kept one of each. 



The barrel is my fermenting co2 gen 



Co2 bubble action.





BnS male



Berry Bubble male




Nibiru starting to cure nicely.







Hesh!
Clockwise from the top left is 73u first and second wash, 73u third and fourth wash, old cannoli busted up into small pieces (I want to re-press it), 45u all four washes, and a mix of iso bag wash powder with scissor hash.




73u first and second wash.




left is iso powder and scissor hash, right is 45u.



Delish first grade.




Goodbye hazy susans  I gots some new plans for the room.





Lastly, the poor mans chandelier lol






Later all


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

I ment to toss this funky ish in there.

[video=youtube;B1ocs-QQgQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1ocs-QQgQ4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

whoooooooooooooooo daaaaaaaaaaaat.

damn bro... killin it down there. I might just drive out to see you... i'm runnin low.

Hope you are feeling better bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Ooops! Forgot this one.






Thanks Jig, you're welcome to stop by any time brotha  you may be too high to get back though


----------



## yktind (Dec 9, 2013)

Ready for the next round!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2013)

looking to be a beast of a grow..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm about as excited for your next round as I am mine. Big things bro.... I'm looking for them. And thanks. I'll give you a couple hours heads up, so you can have something warming to eat lol. Shit, that would be a demanding guest. Hey whodat, nice to meet you, where's my dinner. haha.

I need a smoke.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha have yer smoke while I cook its all goods! I do enjoy putting meals together  a few bowls and a handful of brews really fine tunes my cooking skills,,, or does it "fine tune" my taste buds to think its awesomely delish? Maybe both. I do allot of shooting from the hip in the kitchen, usually comes out nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha have yer smoke while I cook its all goods! I do enjoy putting meals together  a few bowls and a handful of brews really fine tunes my cooking skills,,, or does it "fine tune" my taste buds to think its awesomely delish? Maybe both. I do allot of shooting from the hip in the kitchen, usually comes out nice.


its a southern thing we love to cook big meals, and treat people like family


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> its a southern thing we love to cook big meals, and treat people like family


True dat.

[video=youtube;eIUzq7X020A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIUzq7X020A[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;bneGQhUNEGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bneGQhUNEGM[/video]


Prest heshish yes please!
45 on the left, 73 on the right. Best Iv ever had.






View attachment 2924514


----------



## SupaM (Dec 10, 2013)

Tasty looking, Whodat! I just bid and won a mini washer myself for $41. No more kief for me, hello Bubble lol ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

that is how we smoke the hash round here  supa that is on the low man


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

nice,that hit looks like it is gonna be real good.or can you do it in one hit?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Tasty looking, Whodat! I just bid and won a mini washer myself for $41. No more kief for me, hello Bubble lol ATB!





Dr.D81 said:


> that is how we smoke the hash round here  supa that is on the low man


^^ super low! I spent 90 on mine with shipping, but has def paid for itself so to speak. Congrats supa!



genuity said:


> nice,that hit looks like it is gonna be real good.or can you do it in one hit?



Not that much of a man! haha, nah I like a roasting sizzle first hit for all the clean flavor, then I go at it till its done. That stuff makes allot of smoke lol got like 5 nice hits from it.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

hahaha,I know right...I did that to one of my boys this morning..

I had a nice lil hash/nug hit ready for me,and his thirsty wants to show me how to be a man,and take a "REAL" hit.............well 8 hrs later,he has not got a hold of me still,...I do not think he seen the hash.
I hope his chest fall off...hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

my wife will do that and get on me for not telling her


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

lmao I learned trying to impress people only brings misery haha... Or really dont care if "you" (in general) think Im a man or not,,,, aint got time fa [email protected]


Edit: I will like to add! Whenever I go full mental,,, I do it on my own accord! I try not to be stubborn or close minded though,,, oven baked chicken I tell ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2013)

A combination of chest poppin' open like a young xenomorph chestburster:







And mind-blowing dankitude will get you everytime:


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn whats the name if that strain??? "crip-ta-cona-cutta-light"

[video=youtube;IJMvPU1a1vI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJMvPU1a1vI[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

Man there's something in this sh!t man whys it sparkle


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Doc, I think it may have been you that asked the name of this song a long time ago? Super random I know but,
piano sonata no 14 c sharp minor moonlight
[video=youtube;796jkaAHmx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=796jkaAHmx4[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

i dont think so but i am checking out oh maybe yea i do think so hell i dont know is good is in interview with a vampire i think


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

We were talking about piano playing and I mentioned my brother palyed it all the time, and you ask but for some unknown reason I still remember not getting back to you lmao was like 6 months ago, maybe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

you know how much i have smoked since thena doobie ore two anyway


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;QJfrbzsEf2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJfrbzsEf2E[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> And the smoke jar full of samples looking mighty fine





Dr.D81 said:


> is that Mozart at the beginning of the ray song





whodatnation said:


> I should know the name of it, my brother played it all the time.




Only FSM knows how I remember this considering all the canna I consume and how much "damage" it does to your memory.

It was aboot 5 months ago.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

i remember now it is funny how the mind works, and i think mj f'ing with your mind has more to do with what brain you started with. IE a dumb ass is still a dumb ass and if your sharp your sharp till you get some that sparkles man there's something in this. and i am almost 100% it is in that move when the girl is playing and tom cruse tells her to play something on a somber note


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

And RIU will slighty tost your chicken! Still came out amazing 
This cast iron skillet has been cooked on for just about as long as Iv been around, talk about seasoned. Sorry, black stove on black skillet dont work so well.




This skillet not so much, fairly new. More brats, red wine onion garlic cook down... This is sparta, 600 live on.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Doc, I think it may have been you that asked the name of this song a long time ago? Super random I know but,
> piano sonata no 14 c sharp minor moonlight
> [video=youtube;796jkaAHmx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=796jkaAHmx4[/video]




LMAO only to realize its the wrong song! Ha, I'll fight another day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And RIU will slighty tost your chicken! Still came out amazing
> This cast iron skillet has been cooked on for just about as long as Iv been around, talk about seasoned. Sorry, black stove on black skillet dont work so well.
> 
> 
> ...


 And it will burn your toast to the point of having a house fire. man now i am hungry again


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

Whodat is eating good tonight!! Brats look killer!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

food pr0n and bud pr0n same page. i like it.


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

one often leads to the other.......

how many people are you feeding who?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> one often leads to the other.......
> 
> how many people are you feeding who?


Me, myself, and my 3 other personalities!


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.
*
That cannoli looked as delicious as your meal. or your meal looked as tasty as your cannoli.
^Whichever sounds better, haha. 

I need a huge game from Brees this week! Final four of our Fantasy Playoff's!

Chargers are gunna show the NFL that the Broncos are overrated!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

Last time I smoked hash I went on a chore jag and got soo much done and lost 20 pounds 

Then I started to get a bad cough and stopped the hash intake.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Dec 11, 2013)

I know what you're talking about Mohican! Good hash always has that effect on me... Especially when it's made of some high quality sativas
Lovin what you're sharing who dat! I've got some really old cast iron skillets that I love to cook on as well.

Enjoy the fruits of your labor!
Cheers bro
Swampy


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 11, 2013)

Holy dank shit up in here. 

Did I mention I miss you guys? 

Lurking. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 12, 2013)

NOFX show,,, yeah I'm on my way! Saturday night at the house of blues!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

fuck yeah! I've seen them a couple of times, both equally awesome, even when melvin stood in to sing. those cats were high as fuuuuuuck.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2013)

Have a blast at the show buddy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> NOFX show,,, yeah I'm on my way! Saturday night at the house of blues!


kiss my ass you kidding me i might have to check that out i have dug them for let us see like 18 years now.

i am going fishing in the basin sun. report is excellent that day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

Have a kick ass time at the show tonight or if it is over when you read this hope it was great.


----------



## ricot (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice whodat.. It's nuts to see someone else local(?) running organic doughnuts too! I should've stuck around these forums long ago I guess! 
Who Dat Baby!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

he is going rdwc next go


----------



## ricot (Dec 14, 2013)

Nooooo&#8230; Interesting still though. 
I have a feeling he'll miss the dirt


----------



## Swamp Thing (Dec 14, 2013)

Have fun at the show whodat! Stoked for the dwc next run... Niburu sure looks tasty hehe
Love the buzz of that cut... Almost like a valium. 

Saw this awesome show at Tipitinas last night... dragon smoke! Ivan Neville on keys/vocals; Stanton Moore on drums; Eric Lindell in guitar/vocals; rob mercurio on bass
Stanton and rob are both from galactic btw, Eric Lindell is from the bay

Niburu was enjoyed by everyone upstairs on the balcony! Awesome concert bud

The San Fran Bay Area new Otleans collab! Great music


----------



## Swamp Thing (Dec 14, 2013)

Btw, my favorite Mystery Purp x Bubble and Squeak by whodat is a female
And she's loving the soil!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

nice keep me posted on it if you dont mind will be runing some of those crosses this year. you can post some pics on my page it would be great SwampThing.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2013)

Amazing, ain't hat this much fun in a long time. Thanks for the company peeps!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

Got the whole LA crew here. Hope you had a great time bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad you had a blast at the show man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

i bet you did hoss


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Pastafest, whodat!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas ya'll


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Whodat! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS hope the Bayou is warm and festive!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for stopping in everyone and thanks for the holiday cheer! Hope everyone is having a good one.

Tad change of plans for this next run, will get an update tomorrow hopefully. 

Peace and a happy new year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new year whodat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2013)

*¡Feliz Año Nuevo!*


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!


----------



## ricot (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! Best wishes to all


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year buddy! I can't wait to see the update, I was just thinking yesterday its been to long since we heard from you. Figured you were busy building .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Figured you were busy building .


Not exactly so dont expect much my friend, Iv decided to save the monsters for next round seeing as they could use 6 weeks of rdwc veg before flip anyway,,, so this is sort of a BS round with the plants I didnt butcher for clones. One level and ten small plants per box this go around, started 12/12 today,, THEN its beast mode time! 

Now lets just pray the clones I took root, otherwise Im fuked and plans will change once again. 





On a personal note; Iv had it with this town/area/state/region possibly even the country. I will do anything and go anywhere to pursue my passion in peace.

[video=youtube;WmJCnNuMg3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJCnNuMg3Y[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

> *On a personal note; Iv had it with this town/area/state/region possibly even the country. I will do anything and go anywhere to pursue my passion in peace.*


i had said the samething like a week back in the 600 or my thread one


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2014)

If I get any leads I'll be sure to pass em by you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

its just a lot of stress that is uncalled for. i would pack and leave so damn quick it would make your head spin buddy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2014)

Stress is the #1 killer. 
The goal is to work in my field of interest but surely it wont work out like that off the bat (not a great attitude, I try to be realistic though),,, so Id be more than willing to get some bs jobs to hold me over till' then.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2014)

It's nice out here in the mountains. Good to have you around whodat. Lets make this year great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

shit i was going all out i am glade my funding fell through WA is looking like crap for growing almost a million apps, but 90 days max for growing is cool.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year! Nice to see you around.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Well this run is for shits and giggles to hold me over for the next REAL run as soon as this comes down,,, the ladies should have a really nice veg on em' by then,,, the clones were taken a day or so ago. 

Ten plants per cab, only using the upper deck, they started 12/12 yesterday. 
In the right cab we got BnS f2









In the left there is BnS x ?p (berry bubble)




BnS male on the left, some clones of BnS and berry bubble, and the mothers. Wish I thought to get some shots before I chopped them up, but they had the best structure and smells. 




Here is a BnS f2 male Iv decided to keep, should flower it soon for collection and future use. He has great structure and stinks to high hell 








That about covers it over here, not much but its something.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

nice bet you have felt funny with out anything flowering that bubbleberry sounds great from what i have heard


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

I do feel funny thats for sure  I'll get my timing down once I feel settled in, not here though, hopefully this next run will be the last before I move, again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

no shit we are going to move again but we knew that. we have a place we are looking at but i would love to go to a med state


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> no shit we are going to move again but we knew that. we have a place we are looking at but i would love to go to a med state



Im looking at cali, may get this place if I can get my shit together soon enough! If I had enough funds right now Id be there the minute its available... Gonna use a third 600 in my veg area to flower one last go around, that and the other two 600s should give me enough.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, you are most welcome in Cali! :0)

Nice start with an interesting line up...maybe some
defs or links for the them? (you cooked some of these, yes?)

JD

P.S. ...but, yes, my power bill is harsh!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

sounds fantastic i still like it down here better but it is still lousyana. calli is so damn expensive!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Well, you are most welcome in Cali! :0)
> 
> Nice start with an interesting line up...maybe some
> defs or links for the them? (you cooked some of these, yes?)
> ...



Yes I made those beans if thats what your asking. I'll pull some pics and info together for you. 
Heard dat on the power,,, Im looking at three months rent, utilities and start up costs before a first harvest, also the cost of actually moving. Id like for this to happen, but if it doesnt I'll find another place, doubt it'd be as sweet as the current prospect but I gots to do what I gots to do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

yea i went thought all of that with the WI thing it adds up, but you have prospects more than i can say right now. i just want my own place. My landlord is a tool. he is so fucking stupid, and irresponsible it is unreal. i can see way his wife left. i am working on a big guerrilla in Miss. and my thing here and maybe one day


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

I won't go without at least 15k in my pocket... I may need till July in which case the the place may be taken.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

plus 3k for the move. you get out there you keep me in mind. i can do anything literally. this state lost my interest a long time ago


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2014)

It would be pretty awesome to live in So Cal and be near all those cool dude growers.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Wouldn't it! 


good thing is I have plenty equipment to get started, 4 sixers 2-1ks, fans, a/c, D/H, pumps ect the works... Then factoring in 3-4k for new equipment... Shit may as well sell my hoods lol vert barebullb all the way!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> It would be pretty awesome to live in So Cal and be near all those cool dude growers.


We could all be so lucky to live by cool dude grower Supchakakiss-ass


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

If Louisiana legalized I'd never leave New Orleans, not for a long time at least!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

well laff is cool i guess but i know there are to many crooks in this state for it to ever be legalized


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2014)

you can always hope for a lenient medical law.

...but if you're going somewhere, go where the gold is

Seeing green! Colorado retail marijuana stores sell $1MILLION in merchandise on first day of legalized pot

Lines extended out the doors as eager consumers stood in line to be among the first legal pot buyers in the world
Twenty-four shops opened on Wednesday alone and hundreds more grower and seller applications have been filed
Authorities watched as the industry was born and few problems arose apart from complaints about pricing and citations for public use

By Daily Mail Reporter 

PUBLISHED: 23:19 EST, 2 January 2014 | UPDATED: 23:19 EST, 2 January 2014 

Lines out the door and fierce winter weather couldn't keep folks in Colorado from waiting eagerly for their chance to be among the first to legally purchase recreational marijuana on Wednesday.

Post growers in the state sold pounds of the sticky green drug to hordes of eager users and estimate across-the-board sales at $1 million on the first day the law took effect.

Twenty-four pot shops, mostly in Denver, opened in Colorado for the first time on Wednesday and the birth of the first legal marijuana industry managed to go smoothly as the world watched.

While the Netherlands and Amsterdam have long been known as marijuana havens, the drug exists in a legal gray area in the country, having been decriminalized but never legalized as in Colorado.

The South American nation of Uruguay fully legalized pot last year but has yet to implement a production or sales system.

'Everything's gone pretty smoothly,' said Barbara Brohl, Colorado's top marijuana regulator as head of the Department of Revenue.

The agency sent its new marijuana inspectors to recreational shops to monitor sales and make sure sellers understood the state's new marijuana-tracking inventory system meant to keep legal pot out of the black market.

But the watchful eyes of a state at the forefront of world marijuana legalization didn't faze the buyers.

'This feels like freedom at last,' said Amy Reynolds, owner of two Colorado Springs medical pot shops. Reynolds came to Denver to toast the dawn of pot sales for recreational use. 'It's a plant, it's harmless, and now anyone over 21 can buy it if they want to. Beautiful.'

Retail marijuana is being heavily taxed, with a 10 percent tax per sale and a 15 percent excise tax based on the average market rate of the drug.
The state won't have the first round of receipts until late February but it seems clear demand is strong. A trade group Thursday said three of its retail members reported between 600 and 800 customers during the first day. Colorado has projected $67 million in annual marijuana tax revenue.


The only problems reported Wednesday, though, were long lines and high prices. Some shops raised prices or reduced purchasing limits as the day went on. One pot shop closed early because of tight supply. Some shoppers complained they were paying three times more than they were used to.


Colorado has no statewide pricing structure, and by midafternoon, one dispensary was charging $70 for one-eighth of an ounce of high-quality pot. Medical marijuana patients just a day earlier paid as little as $25 for the same amount.


Medical pot users worried they'd be priced out of the market. Colorado's recreational pot inventory came entirely from the drug's supply for medical uses.


'We hope that the focus on recreational doesn't take the focus away from patients who really need this medicine,' said Laura Kriho of the patient advocacy group Cannabis Therapy Institute.


Colorado has hundreds of pending applications for recreational pot retailers, growers and processors. So it's too soon to say how prices would change more people enter the business, increasing supply and competition.


Shoppers waiting in line Wednesday didn't seem fazed by the wait, the prices, or the state and local taxes that totaled more than 25 percent.


'This is quality stuff in a real store. Not the Mexican brick weed we're used to back in Ohio,' said Brandon Harris, who drove from Blanchester, Ohio.



cof


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

Hopefully the World is watching and taking heed.


----------



## ricot (Jan 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> If Louisiana legalized I'd never leave New Orleans, not for a long time at least!





Dr.D81 said:


> well laff is cool i guess but i know there are to many crooks in this state for it to ever be legalized


Was just thinking about this today&#8230; 

And I think a huge step would be educating our immediate peers or the potential "jury of our peers".. of *jury nullification* and similar rights we're entitled to but no one knows about..!!! I'm _sure_ at least one person in every marijuana-related jury around these parts can, in good faith, object to felony convictions at the very least.. because EVERYONE here smokes big time!!! But.. no one knows wtf a hung jury is&#8230; (at least I didn't before two days ago)

Hell, even simple civil rights pertaining to traffic stops people are totally ignorant to.. ESPECIALLY in New Orleans where the police are TOTAL assholes and have instilled this serious sense of fear into the majority of society. People seriously get scared just to be approached by them and the corruption of our legal system. You're liable to go to jail tonight for something you didn't even know about and get out long after being forgotten about if you can't come up with bail. 

Just the other day my wife came home fucking balling and crying after what should have been a routine citation!!! Everything from being threatened for no reason by the officer multiple times, being screamed at face to face(big guy, and she's 5'5 probly not 100#) after being demanded to get out of the car, and even posturing behind her screaming down her neck while ordering her to bend over the back seat to the rear window to remove a temp tag out the window.. with an above knee fitted dress on&#8230; She's very sensitive and insecure with her body space and men being touchy feely and loud like that(think of a teacup poodle) I could go on for days about this "routine" stop alone&#8230; And that was about a week ago.. 

*Just earlier today&#8230; *I was making an especially routine trip around the block to the corner store&#8230; And on the opposite side of the perpendicular street I was approaching and at a red light.. A cop was staring at me come up the entire street and of course I saw him and stared back like wtf is this cunt looking at me like this for(a little neck back motion and eyes roll, petty I know).. 
Well I get to the end of the street and make the right at the stop sign on the corner which the store is also on, while simultaneously pulling into the small lot of the store. I get out the car leaving it running.. and am quickly walking into the store because it's cold to grab a few cigars to roll up lol.. 
What do you know&#8230;. This bastard pulls up like I killed someone, blocks the little lot, puts his lights on, and does the "welp welp!".. So I go back to the car, turn it off, take my keys out, and lock the door.. Wait at the back of my car until he signals me over and I start immediately asking what the hell I could have done seriously looking puzzled and letting him know at the same time I make this run all day and live not far away, and have a tiff w/ them always pulling people over with no just cause and even being disrespectful.. All while making sure to mention I arrived home a month ago from Afghanistan(sympathy-card after saying too much to begin with).. 
Long story short&#8230; He seemed overwhelmed by my animosity, excuses, and plea for sympathy.. And said, "Well, you just ran the stop sign on the corner, do you think that's ok&#8230;" To which I replied I don't necessarily remember running it, especially because this is a run I make often and always stop there. 
And all that to say.. He just pulled off, and I thanked him for not being disrespectful.. Which he didn't deserve because he obviously, from staring at me come up the entire street and give him a wtf could you be staring at face, was going to pull me over even if he didn't think I "ran that stop sign"&#8230; 

Sorry for ranting.. But I'm telling you I could go on and on from as late as *two hours ago *on the same day this^ happened(today)!!.. A cop pulling into _ANYTIME_ fitness' parking lot which I always go to very late(between midnight-2am).. Sitting in the parking lot assumably till I came out, upon which I did about 15 mins after he got there to find out he had finally gotten out and was looking through the gym windows to find someone inside, then played it off when I walked out and went back to his car and pulled off. They are *nosey fucking bullies* here more than ANYWHERE I've ever lived in my life( NorthLA, FL, NY, and SC). Mind you these last two incidents both happened within the last 7 hours or so&#8230; And I promise it's truly coincidental(I'm not under surveillance) and only falls in line with normal practices here!!! They're not trying to do a damn thing but incriminate people! If I felt even these few incidents within this past week alone(which should have been holidays) had to do with public service I wouldn't mind a bit.. But, I promise the police here are always breathing down people's fucking necks&#8230; And it's basically been effective instilling fear into all the wrong people.. who are the total opposite from the true criminals committing murder, rape, and thievery&#8230; 

Anyway.. End of my rant&#8230;. Until I inevitably hit the patrol car(and SUV now) flooded streets in the greatest city on Earth I love to call HOME.. And couldn't wait to get back to from "the enemy's turf"&#8230; Sigh..


----------



## ricot (Jan 3, 2014)

Let me say I didn't know this would turn into such a story&#8230;. Sorry, it only started with the jury nullification thing.. 

BUT... I almost said all this and didn't even mention the guy in the post office this morning.. claiming to be a teacher that couldn't be a professor of anyone over 12 years old... given his inability to back up a contradicting statement he made about "Believing in personal freedoms and liberty.. *but*&#8230; Imagine if everyone was always 'stoned'&#8230; blasé blasé&#8230;" in reaction to the weed leaf socks I was wearing early this morning&#8230; 
As this supposed "educator" walked away his ignorance was acknowledged by the guy behind me in line who overheard the entire debate we had&#8230; Not to even mention the aura of a wino he gave off&#8230; And how many times he had a perplexed dick face, when hit with the facts and relativity of alcohol and pharmaceuticals to cannabis. Just would *not* admit it should be fairly regulated for the sake of being "right"&#8230; 

Jesus&#8230; Today was quite full now that I look back on it&#8230;. This shit seems surreal when written out&#8230;. I need a diary.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 3, 2014)

DST said:


> Hopefully the World is watching and taking heed.


NY seems to be pushing pretty strong on recreational use the past month. In upstate NY there even have been agriculture meetings in the rural towns pushing for this to help out the farmers and etc..I'm hoping soon. They were pushing for med pretty hard than stopped and boom they entered leg. for recreational. I'm praying for this because I figured with my GF as a woman teacher she'll stand a good chance for getting a license, I'm assuming it'll be similar to a liquor license where you can't have felonies and most government licenses and contracts still lean towards woman and minorities.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2014)

NOPD wont think twice about beating your ass and violating your civil rights... I think the jungle gets to em' pretty quick. IME chicago PD are pretty similar, but not as rough.





Heres some bubbly and bud pr0n, a little vape pen for the bubbly would be sweet. 





MVK






Space bubble, Nibiru, and Blue Pit. 







Lance is Moore! 





Doobs you'll think this is funny, he did the TD dance last week from the k&p skit 
... And yes, he got a flag for that haha.
[video=youtube;Dmld5Vr32gg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmld5Vr32gg[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

Some lovely big chunks of bubble there ! Seems the frenchy tech is treating you well.

I've really been enjoying the vape pens I'm using. The one specifically for the solids is nice, but this one I made up some THC E juice for is awesome. I can fill it up and walk around all day toking without hardly any smell, and no one thinks twice about it.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 3, 2014)

I bought my son the gpen mini for Christmas. It was $37 and comes with 2 pens. It's a wickless system for full melt product but not oil. It holds 4-5 hits and he seems to like it so far.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2014)

Dude, when I first saw that, I thought "Delicious Meat"* but
then I saw that it was hash.

I am still a little extra turned on my it though.

JD

* serious Napoleon Dynamite flashback...

Ah, there it is:
[video=youtube;H8Q_8DvipCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Q_8DvipCA[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

I think one of those Gpens would be nice for bubble, I'm sure your son will dig it chaka.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Lance is Moore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm laughing HARD right now!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

I fucking love that. I'm a lance moore fan. When I was home for the holidays my Mom was dying to show me a key and peele skit. It was the sub teacher one. I guess she watches it multiiple times a day.

That lineup of buds is the thing of dreams. Trifecta.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I bought my son the gpen mini for Christmas. It was $37 and comes with 2 pens. It's a wickless system for full melt product but not oil. It holds 4-5 hits and he seems to like it so far.


I still have to order my wife and me one. Who I have a running truck only took like 8 months or so to find a trans and two hours to put it in


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn its been awhile since I've posted in here who.

Hope all is well bro. Hope this next run allows you to get out of that silly ass state.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Things are falling into place beautifully, most likely have pay and boarding on a vineyard near mendo whenever I want for as long as I want... Prais be FSM.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2014)

happy for ya whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Heres the past shots for ya JD,

Day 40 Berry Bubble







Same time, BnS f2 (bubble n squeak, from sog seeds, I made my own f2s)








Day 62, BB






Lots more here~ Gets good at around post 802, where the link goes.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back-21.html#post8754192


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

I am on it. Great looking flowers.

When I hear "bubble" and "Sog seeds"....I remember "Bog Seeds",
or "Bushy Old Grower", IIRC. I will look up "Sog".

Thank you for sharing.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a pack of BOG's sour bubble x heath's black rose sitting in the stash for a rainy day. everyone i've ever read talking about BOG raves about the man's work


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

he is the only breeder i haven'[t heard nasty tales about, very rare but then there will likely be somebody bashing him in a forum somewhere lol.

that sounds like one of those special crosses that could work it's way into your line up somewhere one day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

more than likely ghb. i got a load of stuff crossed with the black rose. jack herer, sour bog. kush allsorts.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

the black rose is perfect for breeding with isn't it? all the crosses seem to carry the colour so it must be a strong trait in the strain.

that berrybubble looks a sweet one who, what's it like on the lungs?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

I have some Black Sour Bubbles left sitting around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

it imparts the colour into anything it touches but the smoke of the BR itself is nothing special.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i think most of those black/ purple strains are the same, it's kind of a nutty/perfumey scent which is undesirable to me then you have the lack of potency and all they are literally good for is breeding with a good female.

still makes your life easier hey!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah that lavender ish floral smell. yeah good for bag appeal but little else really. kinda why i'm leaving the beans in the stash. unfortunately my super smelly berries seem hermie prone. not majorly badly but enough to make me bin it.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i'd be blaming th slh in the mix for that recessive gene that arjan is supposed to use in all his crosses so you can't use them.

probably more bullshit but when you hear him talk it is like all he sees is dollar signs, one hell of a salesman.

i made a cross off slh x deep blue i thought that would be a belter, but like you say, hermie city.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

there's no SLH in that one it's smelly cherry x smelly berry from ugorg. the smelly fingerez is the SC X SLH. It's still a nice strain i might do some f2's and see how it goes i BX'd it to the smelly cherry, i think lemon king is running them at the momment with good results he said.

I highly doubt arsejan has the know how to add a hermie trait to his stuff. why would anyone do that ffs!?


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i know, i know, but you must know some of the shit that gets talked about breeders, there is no smoke without fire and all that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

hahah man you wouldn't believe some of the tales we were told at the cup. there's so much bollocks talked you start to just not believe any fucker.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> the black rose is perfect for breeding with isn't it? all the crosses seem to carry the colour so it must be a strong trait in the strain.
> 
> that berrybubble looks a sweet one who, what's it like on the lungs?


Very smooth on me, can practically taste the fruitiness with your lungs if that makes sense... The smells and tastes are very berryish/fruity, some phenos will be more cheesy/skunky. I think the berry pheno is something special, but both fine in their own respect.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I highly doubt arsejan has the know how to add a hermie trait to his stuff. why would anyone do that ffs!?


lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah man you wouldn't believe some of the tales we were told at the cup. there's so much bollocks talked you start to just not believe any fucker.


Im sure I can imagine, all the gossip and rumors are for the birds. Im way put off by people who like to gossip and talk about others behind their backs, because sure enough they wont hesitate to do the same about you to others, ANGT4T! aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

for the birds is damn straight talk Who. and you've settled it i'm going to pop the fireballs when i get home.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Not sure how I settled the fire baws for you lol but Im gonna go toss them bitches in some water right now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

i was thinking about it since i got back from the dam. i've got so much i need to run out though. i think i'm going to find a few keepers and run them, for a good while. the baws and some dog i reckon.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

you know who i have said this for a while now, it makes no sense but i do actually taste with my lungs, i did a bong hit of blue pit the other night and i woke up about 12 hours later and when i coughed it was like i had just hit the bong again, potent flavours!

keep chucking the sprouts into 12/12 on upsdid down pots don, this is the best way to find out if something is worth keeping or not in a confind space surely.

don't know how you manage don, you got more patience than me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

I don;t really have a choice is how i cope man. i'm just glad to back on it again after such a break. 

i tend to taste the smoke by circular breathing. the old irish waterfall tech lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 6~ 12/12, BnS
Always stinky, things should get interesting in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

The circle of life! What is BnS?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Bubble n Squeak, from sog s33ds. These are f2s made by some whodat character. 




[h=1]SOG Seeds - Bubble n Squeak 1[/h]Bubble and squeak is a stabilized cross of Big Buddha cheese and SOG seeds own Double Bubble F1.

The Big Buddha cheese was chosen for rich, pungent fruit aroma and the short spacing of the internodes which helps to keep stretching at flowering time to a minimum.

Bubble and squeak is a nice, predominately indica plant with nice short internodes which is perfect for beginner growers. Also for the more experienced grower, the SOG method always produces fantastic results. Bubble and squeak is one of the strains that our breeders have continually worked on to stabilize the strain which produces nice big dense resinous buds and an aroma to die for.

There are two distinct phenotypes in bubble and squeak, one is slightly lighter greener and leans more to the BBC, the other slightly darker and shorter. This strain does not stretch much when changed to the flowering cycle so this makes it perfect for SOG growers or those who use small spaces. Just a word of warning that this strain is very pungent and has been known to cause nausea in some growers, so carbon filtration is a must.

Flowering time: 56/65 days. As with all our strains this down to personnel preference.
Smell: Very pungent fruit with skunk overtones.
Taste: As with smell, overripe fruit and cheese.
Yield: SOG 1 to 2 oz per plant. Normal method. 3 to 5 oz per plant​[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]


[*=left]*Bubble n Squeak 1* »»» Cheese x Double Bubble


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

Skunk, NL and AK47! That is some good genetic material!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Bump




Day 6~ 12/12, BnS
Always stinky, things should get interesting in the coming weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2014)

nice who will be much like the back at it growi have put down 10 fireballs with my bp and dog, and 4 have germed in 24 all of the rest have sprouted will have some cheery puff down in a month with some Sour Kush / Deep Blue.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

I am fascinated by this cross and want to grow this f2 out whodat. .


----------



## SupaM (Jan 7, 2014)

Really does seem like some bomb ish! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

Berry Bubble, a bit more stretch on these from the ?p.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ho0FaP28Zsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho0FaP28Zsc[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

gonna roll a marijuana bomb till 1992! A little heron before I die and some cocaine on the side (right now)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2014)

Reminds me of Leon Russel


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's the first recording of it:

[video=youtube_share;DTQdUh48hFQ]http://youtu.be/DTQdUh48hFQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Doobs!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 8, 2014)

If I ever get my dad's record collection....

Old crank-up Victrola "suitcase" record player and about 1,000 78rpm records from the 1920's, 1930' and 1940's (and some 1950's stuff) featuring all the old jazz standards and some really obscure recordings.
Used to sit down in the basement listening to random records when I was a kid, soaking it in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 8, 2014)

/\/\/\

A "boombox" from 1945.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

"sposoby na pryszcze"
/\/\/\
Polish for: "methods for pimples" !?!?!?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> "sposoby na pryszcze"
> /\/\/\
> Polish for: "methods for pimples" !?!?!?


^^^^^or spam


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2014)

That is a sweet record player, it caught my wifes attention from across the couch.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> /\/\/\
> 
> A "boombox" from 1945.



It is weird, but sometimes I am sure that I am not seeing an image 
in someone post. i.e. was there a photo of a Victrola hereabouts?

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

Javadog said:


> It is weird, but sometimes I am sure that I am not seeing an image
> in someone post. i.e. was there a photo of a Victrola hereabouts?
> 
> JD


This is the one in question:


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful Doobs.

My oldest friend's family has an "Edison" that plays the cylinders too.
I love that sort of stuff....and the old timey music that goes with it.
BTW: The image thing was just me. I had to refresh the page, I am thinking.

I do see odd stuff, with my firefox, here on occasion. Sometimes all of the 
carriage returns are stripped from my text when I submit a post. 
(I am a OCD about WS....I sometimes skip solid block posts....sorry!)

JD

P.S. I found it:

I thought that the incorporated cover and speaker (bottom portion) made
for a very elegant design.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

Love listening to the old, crackly tunes, too 
The recordings are often so raw that it's like being in the studio with the musicians when they did it.
And it's always cool the way it transports you to a time and place from so long ago and so far away.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

.....and I am reminded of something that was highlighted in a 
documentary that I recently saw.

It was about Sound City and the end of multi-track tape recording.

The point was that, as stated by Dave Grohl (IIRC), that once upon a
time one could listen to a record and think "Maybe I could do that!".

So much electronically arranged music is just not as likely to have 
that reaction....but I suppose that this will change as we do.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2014)

doobie that is cool man. i love vinyl i can still remember the first time i listened to aqua lung for the first time. that was a crazy afternoon [video=youtube;u1xY7Heaqg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

Cool,, doc!
My first album listen-through was Steve Miller's "The Joker".
A friend gave me the album back in '74, and I played the heck out of it. Started playing bass in high school and SMB was always in my repertoire.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2014)

man we had gotten so f'in high the next time i heard it it sounded different. i sang in school i cant play stringed anything it is a damn sham. love SMB, floyd, zep, JAP, Joplin, the dead all the 60s and 70s stuff. for that matter i like buddy holly, classical all kinds of stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

Hell yeah!
I'm hoping this year my health improves enough for me to lug my amp around after I find some local 420-friendly or toker musicians to jam with.
I'm going to put it on casters, and buy a handtruck for when I need to move it far.
It only weighs 70 pounds, but every time I have to lift it up I worry I'm going to pop my back out again, and it took me 3 years to get back to where I am now so I don't want a repeat. 
Haven't played with another musician in 15 years.
Closest I got was adding the bass part a few years back to a recording of "Plush" a fellow 600 member and his buddy had recorded a number of years previous.
Miss the real thing, though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't laugh too hard:
(the vocals & guitar were recorded by duchieman and his buddy in Toronto, and then I added the bass way after the fact, and done in one attempt, so there are mistakes. And I missed a setting option on the vocals/guitar track when mixing down with my bass track which reduced the quality. A remix will be happening this year.)


[video=youtube_share;tUTf7HUVyNQ]http://youtu.be/tUTf7HUVyNQ[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice dOObs one of my fav tunez of all timez.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;P7Y_rJhjCLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Y_rJhjCLM[/video]






Day 13~ 12/12

BnS









Berry Bubble









New veg system, 3 gallon buckets.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice veg factory!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2014)

They are gonna be Beasts!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Weather forecast:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2014)

badass bubble pots who. just when i thought you couldn't up your game much more...


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 14, 2014)

what strain you doing in the veg system?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 14, 2014)

Bubblers huh? Damn who, I think you just like switching up your methods. hahah. Why have I not seen this berry bubble before?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

That the first bit of non diy you've put in the place? Looks sweet. If it is diy, Holy shit, that's clean work bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2014)

dr green dre said:


> what strain you doing in the veg system?


Clones of what I got going now,,, if they root!  The only one that has roots coming out of the rapid rooters is the littlest piece of shit of them all.



jigfresh said:


> That the first bit of non diy you've put in the place? Looks sweet. If it is diy, Holy shit, that's clean work bro.


Come on Jig you know me, thats diy with my old buckets. 









Thanks everyone.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2014)

gj who im filled with envy! But still happy  Gonna be nice with one res!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> gj who im filled with envy! But still happy  Gonna be nice with one res!



That at one res will be fitted with a float valve connected to another res


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

I was surprised at the thought. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Day 13~ 12/12
> 
> BnS
> 
> ...



I like the looks of the BnS. Jig has my back.  Does it stay pretty stocky/short?


Also! Nice DIY RDWC system. Could you imagine a system with tubes like jigs on a lazy suzan vert setup like you have going? STill... Doing what Heath did on that scale would be bad ass too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah the BnS stays real stocky, not allot of stretch at all. 


I thought about a system kinda like that, would have to unplug a few things to spin around and what not.


So a few more clones rooted, but none of the BnS so far. Its been two freaking weeks, really putting a damper on things.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Be patient, they will root. Some plants are just finicky. Just make the enviro is perfect and hope they do thier thing. Looking forward to seeing your rdwc monsters who!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 15, 2014)

My cuts usually take 2-3 weeks before they start to root. Like someguy said man, patience my friend.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

I hate it when you get those cuts that just won't get rolling. You can tell they are still alive and all, they just seem satisfied to hang out. 

Do you guys clip the tips of the bottom set of leaves when you clone? Just curious how all our techs differ. I typically do because of space in my clone tray.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had more than my share of slow rollers......usually it's a temp issue, but not always..sometimes just the genetics or technique. I use Dip n Grow, w/o a heat mat under a tall dome. I definitely clip the fans in half, and usually get roots after the first week. ATB!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Depends on the size of the cut. Sometimes i clone tiny branches so i dont lose main shoots.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey kicks good to see ya 


TC, I usually clip the bigger leaves because of space like you mentioned. I've found that foliage on top of foliage in the clone dome leads to bad things, I like them to have plenty of space. 
The dome has been off for a week now and no wilting at all so Im guessing they are pulling moisture through their stems alright, just not putting out roots all that great. 
It doesn't help when I read about these people getting roots in 3-7 days  Iv never been all that great at cloning though for some reason, I need to work on that for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

SupaM said:


> I've had more than my share of slow rollers......usually it's a temp issue, but not always..sometimes just the genetics or technique. I use Dip n Grow, w/o a heat mat under a tall dome. I definitely clip the fans in half, and usually get roots after the first week. ATB!



lol see! ^^^


----------



## SupaM (Jan 15, 2014)

Dome 'em back up for that humidity,Whodat! That may help you out! ATB!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn clones! Cloning is so hot and cold with me. Whenever I take extra cuts they all root fast with no casualties, whenever I don't take enough they take forever and half of them die! LOL

Good luck with them


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

I do it about the same as someguy, and gotta say typically its about a week for me to. I've got a couple strains that seem to do it easy, and usually have little root tips in about 5 days though, and a couple that barely have roots after 2 weeks. I guess thats the fun of a bunch of strains, and phenos all at once :facepalm:


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep, some just throw roots like nothin', others take some time. I've had the best success with rapid rooters. Those suckers blow roots FAST! 

I tried aeroponic, but I didn't have everything I needed to keep the water temps ideal. FAIL!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

Ive had great success with rooting lately. I use an aerocloner and instead of slicing and cutting i bend the stem where i want the roots. Seems slightly breaking the tissue is were the roots will form first. All my dog clones rooted within 10 days, some day 6 and 7. Took a lemon skunk cut from 4 weeks into flower, rooted 8 days later.Rainwater reservoir temp 18-25c. I drop some clonex into the water not on the clones.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2014)

Just to throw my own method in here! I clone in happy frog party cups with some generic rooting powder. I thoroughly soak the frog before the cut goes in and it won't get watered again till its dry in 3 weeks or so. LED on 18/6. I use a dome with the vents shut, on the carpeted floor of my closet so temps are like 65-75. I don't spray the plants but I spray the dome about every other day. I honestly don't even look for roots so I don't know how long they take. Eventually I can tell they're growing or the soil dries out then I open the vents for a couple days before removing the dome altogether.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the input everyone  

I used hormex liquid and rapid rooters with a dome and heat mat, airing out for a few minutes everyday, then about a week later I remove the dome. I used to get really good results like 100% years ago,,, then slowly those numbers have dropped way down. These are actually the first cuttings Ive taken in two years.

Im gonna go ahead and select 8 and toss em' in the new system tonight under the 600. If some dont make it I have maybe 6 backups if they decide to root. If worse comes to worse I'll have to take some cuttings of the ones in flower now.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

I used to use the rapid rooters. Always ended up breaking them apart at day 14 to see wtf is up  Nothing.. Then i made a bubblecloner with some cleaning sponge. worked perfect. But the aerocloner is just so easy.
Gl hope they root!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

I use the Rapid Rooters with 100% success. They like to be warm and I started using a drop of H&G Roots Excelurator in the water and sprayed with Clone Start.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

I think I'll try that roots accelerator, thanks Mo. 

^"excelurator" ??? whats that spelling all about  If it works it works though!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Got them as free samples from the hydro guy


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

> ^"excelurator" ??? whats that spelling all about



Those fereners and their funny talkin!


Got them as free samples from the hydro guy


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is what the normal bottle looks like:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

I saw you posted some clonex in jigs thread, whats up with that? Iv used it before with mixed results.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Picture came out like crap for some reason puff puff pass


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

I still dip them in the gel and the powder after I clip them at an angle in water. Then I stick them in the brownies and add a label


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Sometimes I forget to water 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

Hehe they can dry out fast once they do root. I got a sample of that accelerator and have used it a couple times, but havn't done a side by side or anything. Seems like alright stuff.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking great who but that is expected with you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha thanks Jimmer. 

So I got four of the berry bubbles rooted  (only gonna need four plants per cab) still nothin on the BnS. 
The veg system is pretty much set to go! Just need to mix some nutes in there and let it cycle for the day. Also, I didnt want to pay shipping for a bunch of hydroton so I ended up getting river rock locally, tis looking pretty snazzy if you ask me!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2014)

The roots excellurator is super expensive, but I think it works great. I have a bottle of the stuff and seems to do a good job (from what I can tell anyways).


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2014)

I use Schultz. It can be had at Wal-Mart, I think $5 bucks worth lasts me a couple years lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2014)

Shwag,

I hate to admit it but I am still using the same rooting powder I have had for 7 years. Pretty sure I got it at walmart. I still root in 7-14 days...LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice! 
I need to order most everything off the net, nearest WM is about 45 miles away lol I hate that place though,,, sleezy fukin trashy company.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2014)

I still use my powder from Home Depot. I did get some Clonex gel also. I have a pic somewhere. I have just stuck cuttings outside in the soil protected by shade. After a week I remove the shade and they go nuts with new growth. No gel or powder!

Window sill works great too in the winter (if you have any sun).


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2014)

I do my best to avoid Wal-Mart as well, but not many resources in my local community. Aside from the company, I also prefer to avoid the patrons of Wal-Mart in my upstanding community.... LOL

I just read on Amazon that product was discontinued! Still available currently though.

Do you shop Amazon?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2014)

I recently went thru cloning problems. It seems cloning powders have an expiration date and mine was two years past. Bought new and solved the problem.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2014)

I need to go get an Aloe plant. I've seen some awesome clones from guys using just fresh aloe goo instead of something store bought. I just never think about it when I'm at a store that might have an aloe plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

I also read some rooting solutions are "activated" when dipped in, thus sparking its decline, probably why some suggest using a separate container for dipping. 


Im gonna go chill with the plants, will snap a few pics while Im there. The berry bubbles are flowering stronger than the BnSf2s and also pumping out some frost  
Also got the veg system going with plants in, tis a pretty sight indeed. 


[video=youtube;4O_B1Si33TM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O_B1Si33TM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I need to go get an Aloe plant. I've seen some awesome clones from guys using just fresh aloe goo instead of something store bought. I just never think about it when I'm at a store that might have an aloe plant.



I believe DocD is on that tip. Iv grown aloe in the past, its a fun plant to grow while also being very useful... Needless to say I need to get on that lol, I do have a willow tree planted though (also full of rooting hormone)



Feeling me some hippity hop tonigh  Im usually digging some hip hop anyways.

[video=youtube;DI-DRbf_AZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-DRbf_AZk[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah I just read a tip that said the best tea they saw measurable results from was an aspirin tea!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I need to go get an Aloe plant. I've seen some awesome clones from guys using just fresh aloe goo instead of something store bought. I just never think about it when I'm at a store that might have an aloe plant.




Didnt know about aloe plants. Got one in the back yard. Gonna try it next time.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't remember who it was, but I've seen a couple guys do it. Just use the gel from inside like any other cloning product. They got roots faster then the clonex I think they used on the other ones.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2014)

I find that when I kill clones, then it is with water.

This is why the Burpee Seed Tray works for me. No watering, ever.

(also why Chakas approach sounds like one I'd use too.....just don't water! ;0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;1gDhR1R3S0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s[/video]




Day 16~ 12/12

Berry Bubble












Veg system, the 1/10hp chiller should be in soon, I'll also put some styrofoam panels on top tomorrow. 
The black tubing on top if for irrigation, the clear line is for air stones... Honestly I should have used black line for the air as well, keeping any little bit of light out. 







Steady stream going from the top. 







Of course, gotta keep them lights moving  and rep some BB! 





Just got this fan today. 
Nope,,, haven't grown up yet.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Great soundtrack for your thread! One of the first guitarists that inspired me to play!

Your grow factory is also very inspirational! I love how you stoned your plants 8)

If you didn't have such a large crop to tend I would invite you to come out for the 2nd annual LA Cup and first annual SoCal RIU pow wow 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow bark is a great natural rooting hormone...IBA (not to be confused with IPA!) is Indolebutyric acid and when you make a tea with the willow bark it has great results for clones. Soak the clone and then give it added waterings with the willow tea and you'll get great results (a method I shoiuld really go back to as it never failed, I just got lazy and went to the store instead!!)



SomeGuy said:


> Didnt know about aloe plants. Got one in the back yard. Gonna try it next time.





Thundercat said:


> I can't remember who it was, but I've seen a couple guys do it. Just use the gel from inside like any other cloning product. They got roots faster then the clonex I think they used on the other ones.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Another great Allman Brothers tune:

[video=youtube_share;XAyaw4ktO5g]http://youtu.be/XAyaw4ktO5g[/video]

WhoDat - your new nickname is Pelonis!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I can't remember who it was, but I've seen a couple guys do it. Just use the gel from inside like any other cloning product. They got roots faster then the clonex I think they used on the other ones.


that may have been me lol... I have a cheesy tutorial on cloning with aloe gel from leaves on my YouTube page. Just search hyroot on you tube. Its at the beginning of one of the t5 grow videos I did.


@ whodat... Looking good. Keep it gangster lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 17, 2014)

And its all systems go! Thank you for my Allman Bros fix boys!


----------



## yktind (Jan 17, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I need to go get an Aloe plant. I've seen some awesome clones from guys using just fresh aloe goo instead of something store bought. I just never think about it when I'm at a store that might have an aloe plant.


Hrmmm, I've never heard that before. Sounds really interesting. I have a ton of Aloe. If it wasn't for me picking them and using them for Juice they would take over every pot and dirt available. 

I'll give it a shot once these clones get put into veg.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Pure coconut juice is also an amazing supplement. From a nut or from carton (organic with ascorbic only). It is the grow juice from a giant seed!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2014)

BnS


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Alright! Chiller has arrived!








Berry bubble






Control res.







From left to right~ top feed line, chiller return line, chiller inlet line, and float valve for topping off from a secondary res. 








Chiller pr0n






Co2 gen,,, line goes to the fan blowing over the plants. This thing is still making co2 after like two months lol. 
Top off res @ top right hooked up to the float valve on the control res.









BB mother.







BnS mom, shes a stout one.









And some BB in flower.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice update, Whodat! Your set up is uber nice bro....makes me want to fix my light mover...I miss that thing in my veg area. ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2014)

Hell ya its looking uber nice man!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

I could hang out smoking your dank and watching your plants grow all day long lol. Do you put your buddies to work when they visit? You don't seem like the type of person to spend much time idle. I am the same way, the mind gets restless and craves stimulation lol. 

That hydro setup is going to be epic.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

I know whodat isn't mexican, lol, but this is how I picture him>>>>andale andale, arriba arriba


----------



## Nizza (Jan 20, 2014)

funny shit, great work Whodat!
looking forward to the RDWC , any crazy plans on incorporating RDWC into the sticky trap setup (Hazy susan dual chamber verts'?)
odd to see you growing them w/ horizontal bulb~!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2014)

whodat reminds me of the hook in this song


[video=youtube;Yyd8KifV6iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyd8KifV6iw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Very nice update, Whodat! Your set up is uber nice bro....makes me want to fix my light mover...I miss that thing in my veg area. ATB!





Thundercat said:


> Hell ya its looking uber nice man!


Stank yous!



Shwagbag said:


> I could hang out smoking your dank and watching your plants grow all day long lol. Do you put your buddies to work when they visit? You don't seem like the type of person to spend much time idle. I am the same way, the mind gets restless and craves stimulation lol.
> 
> That hydro setup is going to be epic.


No visitors allowed here shwag, unfortunately. 
IDK, Im pretty good at getting my chill on , I guess I know how to work hard, play hard, and chill hard,,, a time and place for all three throughout each day preferably!



DST said:


> I know whodat isn't mexican, lol, but this is how I picture him>>>>andale andale, arriba arriba


Haha na that little mouse has a serious coke habit!

[video=youtube;LIln7Z1iInA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIln7Z1iInA[/video]



Nizza said:


> funny shit, great work Whodat!
> looking forward to the RDWC , any crazy plans on incorporating RDWC into the sticky trap setup (Hazy susan dual chamber verts'?)
> odd to see you growing them w/ horizontal bulb~!


Thanks Nizza,
Plans are to remove the hazy susans but to continue dual vert cabs with the light rail going with four big RDWC gals for each cab,,, having the scrog stretch all the way to the walls practically. 
The horizontal veg makes more sense with my given space, plants dont really get full vert benefits until they get bigger,, imo. 



hyroot said:


> whodat reminds me of the hook in this song


Haha I aint peekin in nobodies window, Im already on the inside looking out  





Thanks for stopping in everyone.


----------



## mjdudeist (Jan 21, 2014)

damn I dig your set up man. very awesome.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Dudeist 




So they tried to pass a sound ordinance concerning music in the great city of new orleans,,,, and this is what happened~ second line straight to city hall bitches.  Love my city.

[video=youtube;VMy2YJOa5xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMy2YJOa5xc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 21~12/12

BnS








Bubble Berry


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2014)

I read bns for months wondering what it was but not asking till someone else did. Now I'm all knowledgey


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

The other half is remembering where I left my lighter


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

I still have a small grip of BnSx?P that I'll be rearing this coming summer.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I still have a small grip of BnSx(?)P that I'll be rearing this coming summer.



BnS x ?p = Berry Bubble  just in time for a preview of whats to come 

Or did you already know that? haha,,, where's my lighter!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

Veddy, veddy nooice!!
I've been waiting a long time to grow some!
Having a house again is going to make my grows so much easier...


----------



## SupaM (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I love your city too, bro! must visit NO soon. Thanks for the Great video, made my night! oh, nice buds too lol now, "Go get tha Maya" ATB!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, that's crazy talk to tell a city of music to be quiet about it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at all of those buds already!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking great as always!

How strong is that hanging light? What wattage, I mean.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

sixhundred all the way^^^^^


----------



## yktind (Jan 22, 2014)

Man, getting stuff done ! Looking great!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2014)

4X Deep BluexLiver(bx) from BB Day 4 Bloom. Wish me luck! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2014)

left one out....ATB!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm finally getting into HPS myself. but I'm starting low =P I'm shopping around for a 150w one. Maybe I'll join the 600 club one day =P

Would you go by my grow and leave your thoughts on the hardware I'm considering to buy?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

SupaM - what light are you running? It is so white!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> SupaM - what light are you running? It is so white!


HPS, Double 600's......I just backed off of them for the picture. Thanks, Mo! ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey WhoDat - do you ever breed your ladies?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Having a house again is going to make my grows so much easier...


I heard that Doobs! Im glad you two got a house finally  Seems like not too long ago you were on the hunt!



SupaM said:


> I think I love your city too, bro! must visit NO soon. Thanks for the Great video, made my night! oh, nice buds too lol now, "Go get tha Maya" ATB!


Music aint a crime!



DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, that's crazy talk to tell a city of music to be quiet about it.


Wish everyone would do the same thing with canna! 



Jad3 said:


> Looking great as always!
> 
> How strong is that hanging light? What wattage, I mean.





DST said:


> sixhundred all the way^^^^^


What he said! 
zeshonderd zeker! 



yktind said:


> Man, getting stuff done ! Looking great!





SupaM said:


> View attachment 2971206 4X Deep BluexLiver(bx) from BB Day 4 Bloom. Wish me luck! ATB!


Looking good supa  



Jad3 said:


> I'm finally getting into HPS myself. but I'm starting low =P I'm shopping around for a 150w one. Maybe I'll join the 600 club one day =P
> 
> Would you go by my grow and leave your thoughts on the hardware I'm considering to buy?


Sure thing Jad 



Mohican said:


> Hey WhoDat - do you ever breed your ladies?


All the beans Iv been running (except the blue pit) are ones I made in the past, but havnt done any chucking since starting back up. I dont think I'll make more beans until I get back to a more canna friendly state... 2015 baby, I'll be there.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

Where will you be going?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

Not exactly sure yet... Wherever the best opportunity lies! I'd like to be running at least a ten light flower area to start, then go from there.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Not exactly sure yet... Wherever the best opportunity lies! I'd like to be running at least a ten light flower area to start, then go from there.


10 would be my dream, but knowing me, they'd probably be 600's lol ATB!


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2014)

and 2015 ill be vakaying at the WHOdat ranch............


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

SupaM said:


> 10 would be my dream, but knowing me, they'd probably be 600's lol ATB!


I drew up a room consisting of 9-600s and 4-1ks, I wanna show some fools what can be done with a 600! 



genuity said:


> and 2015 ill be vakaying at the WHOdat ranch............


Would be an honor to have the G-man check out the garden!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2014)

Some day, some day. Have you seen the room that scooby is setting up in Costa rica? Looks like a very sweet setup.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Some day, some day. Have you seen the room that scooby is setting up in Costa rica? Looks like a very sweet setup.


I did see the plans for it, and its pretty fukin sweet! Cant wait to see it finished. 

Mine is a bit different  Wish I could make a computer 3D model of it to show everyone what I see in mind,,, beastie vert barebulbs all over! 9 plants with 13 lights in flower  Big big rdwc trees.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds epic man, I knew you'd be planning on hangin vert bulbs . There was a guy on here at one point with like 4 huge bushes in his room, and 5 vert bulbs or somthing like that between them all.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;Hm6ySm_6oJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6ySm_6oJk[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Jan 24, 2014)

Dig that!! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2014)

Berry Bubble
Day 26~12/12




















BB clone starting to get a move on finally


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2014)

How are you feeling about the amount you let them fill the screen/ veg time. Seems like it's a lot less overgrown that last round... are you happy with it? Seems like the buds are a bit bigger because of it, what do you notice with your view?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2014)

I love how completely frosty they already are so early in!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> How are you feeling about the amount you let them fill the screen/ veg time. Seems like it's a lot less overgrown that last round... are you happy with it? Seems like the buds are a bit bigger because of it, what do you notice with your view?


Allot less crowded for sure, also the light isn't moving near as far as it was last grow, it's only moving about 10" now. I dont think the yield will be as much as las round by the looks of it, no problem I just wanted to get a quick round in before I get this hydro thing going. 
The buds are def bigger at this point and this is a different cross, but I don't attribute that entirely to genetics. 



Thundercat said:


> I love how completely frosty they already are so early in!


 Thanks TC, everything I've run crossed with that ?p gots some nice frost to it.



Thanks for checking everyone, and thanks for following!


----------



## tystikk (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, just read a bit into the beginning and then caught up here- this is awesome! I'm so impressed with the lazy Susan carrying five gallon buckets.

It's really neat for me to see other's approaches to the problem. I'm subbed of course, I can't wait to see how this run comes out!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking great as always my friend =)

Looks like alot of you guys are growing bubblegum crosses! And I'm here just smoking it! Should I be growing it??? is it one of your favorite strains to grow? What's your favorite strain, so far?

Keep it up! =)


----------



## tystikk (Jan 29, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Looking great as always my friend =)
> 
> Looks like alot of you guys are growing bubblegum crosses! And I'm here just smoking it! Should I be growing it??? is it one of your favorite strains to grow? What's your favorite strain, so far?
> 
> Keep it up! =)


Hey there, I have two; bubblegum and bubble cheese. I love any cross with Cheese in it, so I'm looking forward to the chance to run it!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope I can get my hands on some Cheese buds then. You left me wondering how the smoke would be =P


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

tystikk said:


> Wow, just read a bit into the beginning and then caught up here- this is awesome! I'm so impressed with the lazy Susan carrying five gallon buckets.
> 
> It's really neat for me to see other's approaches to the problem. I'm subbed of course, I can't wait to see how this run comes out!


Thanks allot tys  really appreciate it. 




Jad3 said:


> Looking great as always my friend =)
> 
> Looks like alot of you guys are growing bubblegum crosses! And I'm here just smoking it! Should I be growing it??? is it one of your favorite strains to grow? What's your favorite strain, so far?
> 
> Keep it up! =)


Haha yeah I really love the smells from bubble and cheesy strains,,, makes me weak at the knees lol. 
Should you be growing it? Well if you like it then YEAH! Everyone has their flavors they just naturally prefer  The only genetics I cant stand is these dog shite strains! Come on I dont want my whole place smelling like dog ssshit! WTF! lol.



Thanks again for checking in everyone, wouldn't have a thread without ya'll.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2014)

....or the ones that smell like cat piss. 


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, like that strain literally named "cat piss"! 

"Hey guys, lets breed a strain that smells like vomit!" << someone will actually do this, sadly, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

And there will be those that say it's the best 'shit' out there too. 

Howdy bru. Hope it's all good out there.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

bro i love to see you work man always something new and good! inspirational as always...


----------



## tystikk (Jan 29, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah, like that strain literally named "cat piss"!
> 
> "Hey guys, lets breed a strain that smells like vomit!" << someone will actually do this, sadly, lol.


So which is worse, the breeder who creates it, the grower who runs it or the customer who buys it? LOL


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

hey man what size pots are you running?


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm still testing strains to really see which ones I like most before i decide to be a dedicated grower of only a few haha

Can't wait to try something cheesy. It's hard to get your hand on quality bud where I live. Even worse to KNOW what strain it is. Over here, for most people, weed is weed -.-


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey there twin. Looking frosty for so early is right. I don't think I have anything other than my banana puff that puts on frost like that. 

I know I'm late but can I come to the whodat ranch too?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> And there will be those that say it's the best 'shit' out there too.
> 
> Howdy bru. Hope it's all good out there.


All is well Jig  Good to have ya back! As I saw, your grow came out real nice!



stinkbudd1 said:


> bro i love to see you work man always something new and good! inspirational as always...


Thanks stank! Good to so you again as well. As far as work,,, gotta stay fresh!



tystikk said:


> So which is worse, the breeder who creates it, the grower who runs it or the customer who buys it? LOL


lol neither is bad, I just couldn't go through the lengthy process to seek out and work with the strong oder of that which is identical to dog shit, neither do I enjoy the flavor. It is always funny when I do unknowingly come across some, as Im toking Im like WTF and start checking my shoes for doo doo,,, by then Im already high and am confused as to why I dont see any on my feet,,, the next moment realizing its the green. 




stinkbudd1 said:


> hey man what size pots are you running?


These are 1.5 gallon containers, holding about 1gal currently. On that note, I top dressed all of them with some dry organic amendments and gave them a shot of liquid ferts.




Jad3 said:


> I'm still testing strains to really see which ones I like most before i decide to be a dedicated grower of only a few haha
> 
> Can't wait to try something cheesy. It's hard to get your hand on quality bud where I live. Even worse to KNOW what strain it is. Over here, for most people, weed is weed -.-


Yeah Im in the same boat, gotta grow em to know em!



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Hey there twin. Looking frosty for so early is right. I don't think I have anything other than my banana puff that puts on frost like that.
> 
> I know I'm late but can I come to the whodat ranch too?


Howdy kicks! Got your spot at the ranch all set bro, good to see ya. 
This berry bubble is doing real well at the moment! Got some fresh pics coming up, das frost is just packing on.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Day 29~12/12
Berry Bubble














Some light movement.


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 29, 2014)

There's something magical about that vertical hanging light and those glistening buds... Tasty Looking


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 30, 2014)

I think that berry bubble is gonna turn out spot on bruh. 

Im gonna have to take you up on that once you get set up wherever you move to. I need to work on my fucking cloning skills or lack thereof. I think I may have figured it out , too wet. 

I imagine the berry bubble is gonna go beast mode by day 43.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2014)

cute as two chipmunks......awwwwwwwwwwe yeaaaaa


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 30, 2014)

Whats happened too the likes>> Looking good whodat .. cheesey berry umm ..chopped the sweetest cheese plant down last night .. could almost eat it .. gotta love the cheese bro..


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> There's something magical about that vertical hanging light and those glistening buds... Tasty Looking


You may be right, I get stuck just staring at it all the time  hypnotic!



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I need to work on my fucking cloning skills or lack thereof. I think I may have figured it out , too wet.
> 
> I imagine the berry bubble is gonna go beast mode by day 43.


Hey I took some tester clones from some small growth in the flower cab recently, it worked much much better. All I changed was making my angled cut while the stem was submerged under water, and I didnt have the tray full of water. 

So I soaked the rapid rooters (or any other similar product) in a light nute/hormone solution while I set everything up to clone. Like I usually do, I made the initial cut one node below where I my final cut will be made. Then put the stems in a large cup full of the solution the RRs were soaking in and made my final cut with a pair of trimming scissors. I made the angled cut half an inch below the chosen node, I have seen that roots like to grow from scraped nodes when they are allowed to. I then lightly scarred the stems bottom inch with a clean razor. Let them sit in the solution for 15-20min maybe then into the bottoms of the RRs and into the tray. This time I did not leave a half inch of water in the tray as the instructions suggested me to do, and just watered them VERY little every day or so,,, just enough to see that they were moist. No clone dome, no spraying, just sitting there in the open off to the side of my 600. They had roots one week later, I actually tossed them yesterday, twas a success and boosted my moral a bit haha. 





genuity said:


> cute as two chipmunks......awwwwwwwwwwe yeaaaaa


lmao you caught me off guard there haha, thanks for the laugh. aww yea aww yea.



dr green dre said:


> Whats happened too the likes>> Looking good whodat .. cheesey berry umm ..chopped the sweetest cheese plant down last night .. could almost eat it .. gotta love the cheese bro..



I know what your saying Dre! I actually eat a fresh flower from time to time whenever I harvest  Usually the fruity ones that catch my attention. 

And yes,,,, gotta love das cheese! Im talking about the food too  so many different kinds of wonderful cheese!


​


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 30, 2014)

What a nice thread you guys have going here. Did I read your switching to DWC?! Those plants look amazing!!! I want some cheese now....'frumunda' is my favorite :O


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome Red  Yup, switching to a four plant UC/RDWC system for each light, removing the hazy suzans... Will make a new thread when the time comes.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 30, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey I took some tester clones from some small growth in the flower cab recently, it worked much much better. All I changed was making my angled cut while the stem was submerged under water, and I didnt have the tray full of water.
> 
> So I soaked the rapid rooters (or any other similar product) in a light nute/hormone solution while I set everything up to clone. Like I usually do, I made the initial cut one node below where I my final cut will be made. Then put the stems in a large cup full of the solution the RRs were soaking in and made my final cut with a pair of trimming scissors. I made the angled cut half an inch below the chosen node, I have seen that roots like to grow from scraped nodes when they are allowed to. I then lightly scarred the stems bottom inch with a clean razor. Let them sit in the solution for 15-20min maybe then into the bottoms of the RRs and into the tray. This time I did not leave a half inch of water in the tray as the instructions suggested me to do, and just watered them VERY little every day or so,,, just enough to see that they were moist. No clone dome, no spraying, just sitting there in the open off to the side of my 600. They had roots one week later, I actually tossed them yesterday, twas a success and boosted my moral a bit haha.


​thanks bud. I don't know why but it's like I completely forget how to clone when the time comes each round. lol. Too much smoking? Nah. lol. I wonder if I can take these steps with the clones I took yesterday. Guess I'll see in a week or so.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 30, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome Red  Yup, switching to a four plant UC/RDWC system for each light, removing the hazy suzans... Will make a new thread when the time comes.


Why thank you for the warm welcome. Go ahead and send a susan this way k. I'll send you back a card


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;szdKx9O31A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szdKx9O31A0[/video]



BnS 
Day 30~12/12












Not as attractive as the Berry Bubble, but I remember it pulling through in the later stretch last time I ran her... Will see.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2014)

Very beautful though man. I love seeing them all reaching inwards to your light!

So I don't know what you've got planned out for the rest of your grows after the DWC. But if the fairy got you some "SIN-D99" beans you think you'd want/ have time to run them?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks TC 

Iv decided, for now at least, I wont be popping new gear much at all if any before the move. Still no place or even state decided on yet, I know Im heading in that direction though.
Whats in the SD99? sinmints and c99?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep I had a menthol/eucalyptus smelling male that had grown really well, and still is I have a clone of it alive in my veg area still. I crossed that with the Cindy that I was super impressed with. Harvested the beans a few weeks ago. I need to sort through them again and take out some un-desirables, but I got a decent amount of seeds that look really nice I think. I'm not gonna be able to start running any to check them out for several months still.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very nice who, but that's expected when I stop by your thread.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd have to agree the berry bubble looks a little fatter but both seem to have copious amounts of frost. Just so you know I went back and recut the clones I had already taken. They went from floppy and to the point where I lost hope to perfect in a matter of hours. Now I just need to keep them misted and not wet. Thanks for help as usual amigo.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Yep I had a menthol/eucalyptus smelling male that had grown really well, and still is I have a clone of it alive in my veg area still. I crossed that with the Cindy that I was super impressed with. Harvested the beans a few weeks ago. I need to sort through them again and take out some un-desirables, but I got a decent amount of seeds that look really nice I think. I'm not gonna be able to start running any to check them out for several months still.


Mmmm, sound delish. If the fairy were to bring them my way Id def hang on to them and pop when the time is right  just not any time soon 



jimmer6577 said:


> Very nice who, but that's expected when I stop by your thread.






Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I'd have to agree the berry bubble looks a little fatter but both seem to have copious amounts of frost. Just so you know I went back and recut the clones I had already taken. They went from floppy and to the point where I lost hope to perfect in a matter of hours. Now I just need to keep them misted and not wet. Thanks for help as usual amigo.


Id like to add I didnt spray them once. Just a suggestion, but my thought is not providing them water through the leafs encourages them that much more to pull it up through their stems and attempt to push out some root.
Just my thought though lol I aint no scientist!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

lmao this song just came on,,, and made me think of how I was switching to hydro.


[video=youtube;2jeUHqRgbzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jeUHqRgbzw[/video]


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't get the switch to hydro WD...is it for growth? You doing completely organic now?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I don't get the switch to hydro WD...is it for growth? You doing completely organic now?


Just a change really. Id also like to cut my plant numbers way down and I dont want to veg soil plants like three months,,, so yeah partially for growth... But really just some change from time to time is nice. 

The soil runs have been 100% organic, these hydro runs will be 100% synthetic.


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 31, 2014)

It would be cool to make a side-by-side grow with your old method and the new one. And then in the end you'll have a documented way to show what's better and for what reasons =)


----------



## mjdudeist (Jan 31, 2014)

very nice, I wish I wasn't so lazy I would try this set up. lol. wher is the frickin like button!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

You can get the best of both worlds with coco and Earth Juice. DTW is almost as fast as dro, and the EJ gives it a more organic taste. I save a lot of money and water in ROLS, but yields do suffer a little. Yes change is good...only if marriage allowed it!


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

Damnit I need more so I can go vertical!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Just a change really. Id also like to cut my plant numbers way down and I dont want to veg soil plants like three months,,, so yeah partially for growth... But really just some change from time to time is nice.
> 
> The soil runs have been 100% organic, these hydro runs will be 100% synthetic.


you should try rols. My plants veg just as fast as any hydro. Some strains faster. I have been vegging for 2 1/2 months. My plants are over 3 feet tall and branched out like crazy. They would be much larger. I vegged for too long in 2 gal plastic pots. If I transplanted them a while ago or used 3 gals, maybe fabric pots. They would be so much larger. They just got root bound and I've been giving them enzyme teas alot. They are getting transplanted today. 

seed sprout enzyme tea's, kelp / alfalfa tea's and foliar sprays with kelp / aloe , all speed up growth quite a bit. Hydro takes a while do dial in to get to the same quality


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/636057-recycled-organic-living-soil-rols.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> It would be cool to make a side-by-side grow with your old method and the new one. And then in the end you'll have a documented way to show what's better and for what reasons =)


I already know the rdwc is gonna out grow soil, and by allot! Thanks to my online journaling I have plenty of past grows to compare any new grows.




RedCarpetMatches said:


> You can get the best of both worlds with coco and Earth Juice. DTW is almost as fast as dro, and the EJ gives it a more organic taste. I save a lot of money and water in ROLS, but yields do suffer a little. Yes change is good...only if marriage allowed it!


Thats what Iv read and seen, Iv never done coco or DTW. Im familiar with rdwc so thats the route Iv decided to take, not to mention I already had 90% of everything from my old rdwc I needed to make the conversion.



yktind said:


> Damnit I need more so I can go vertical!!!


lol more what?!  more pr0n?




hyroot said:


> you should try rols. My plants veg just as fast as any hydro. Some strains faster. I have been vegging for 2 1/2 months. My plants are over 3 feet tall and branched out like crazy. They would be much larger. I vegged for too long in 2 gal plastic pots. If I transplanted them a while ago or used 3 gals, maybe fabric pots. They would be so much larger. They just got root bound and I've been giving them enzyme teas alot. They are getting transplanted today.
> 
> seed sprout enzyme tea's, kelp / alfalfa tea's and foliar sprays with kelp / aloe , all speed up growth quite a bit. Hydro takes a while do dial in to get to the same quality
> 
> ...


Thanks hyroot, I have been and am currently doing rolls,,, love it. The thing is Im not trying to veg monster plants for 3+ months. The mission is to grow big monster plants as quickly as possible, and I feel UC/RDWC is the best way to go about doing that.



Thanks for the input and suggestions yall, much appreciated


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

Your ROLS soil is fine wine!!! Better with age. You can send your mix along with the lazy suzy k. Rolls w/air pots and CO2 would easily speed things up....if you got the dough. No offense, but you'll lose that organic taste no matter how good you get at DWC. Don't get me wrong...you'll still be driving away from carry out and realizing you forgot your food a half mile later.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Iv been recycling this soil for going on 2 years now. I already have all the co2 bits and bobs from my old grow, just nowhere to fill my tanks now! Its all good though.

Also, I know what to expect from DWC, been there, grown some fuking great nugs in it before. 
Maybe I should pull up some old pr0n.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Please do! It is Friday night and we need our pron!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Didint realize it was friday  I usualy know its the weekend once it slows way down in here lol, seems like Im the only sitting at home on riu while everyone is out having a good time!
Thanks for swinging by!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Putting together an all rdwc throwback pr0n mega post.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I would be here all day if I could. Both of my kids have been to NO and loved it. I wanted to go when we drove across the US but the big oil spill just happened and I couldn't visit without getting to go to the beach! We took the 40 instead. Epic adventure


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

I wanted to make sure I stopped by your thread and thank you again. I was a little nervous when half my tent went white overnight. Thankfully your quick solution worked. I'm talking 20 plants vegged for over 2 months. They won't let me rep you so REP. peace

I will keep treating for it now for awhile for precaution.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

I repped him for us. 

Now where's me nasty ass DWC prR0n!?!?!?
Love it!
_Need it!!_
_*Gotta have it!!!
*_


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Who Dat - saving grows from a thousand miles away!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I would be here all day if I could. Both of my kids have been to NO and loved it. I wanted to go when we drove across the US but the big oil spill just happened and I couldn't visit without getting to go to the beach! We took the 40 instead. Epic adventure


Yeah that oil spill sure fuked things up big time. I still dont think anyone has been locked up for that,,,, god forbid I grow a plant in recycled soil,,, oh the humanity and all the innocent lives destroyed. 



jimmer6577 said:


> I wanted to make sure I stopped by your thread and thank you again. I was a little nervous when half my tent went white overnight. Thankfully your quick solution worked. I'm talking 20 plants vegged for over 2 months. They won't let me rep you so REP. peace
> 
> I will keep treating for it now for awhile for precaution.


Really glad to hear that jimmer! PM from what Iv seen is a monster capable of destroying entire gardens in the matter of days. Only time Iv encountered it is outdoors, all of my indoor cultivation experiences have been accompanied by dehumidifiers. First setup was 1-window a/c, 1-600w hood and light (actually the one Im using in veg now!) and 1-dehumidifier. Gots to keep that R/H in check down here for sure. 



DoobieBrother said:


> I repped him for us.
> 
> Now where's me nasty ass DWC prR0n!?!?!?
> Love it!
> ...


Aw you better be ready  awww yea. 



Mohican said:


> Who Dat - saving grows from a thousand miles away!


lol I've also destroyed them from thousands of miles away! Jigs attempt at soil for example, all under my influence!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Past RDWC runs.



First attempt, many lessons learned.

AK47

Day 3-12/12







Day 19








Day 34








Day 48











Day 67 harvest, the quality was there.














After ten days of drying the cola came out to 79.4 grams alone! Whole plant was about 8.25ozs. 



















?p, (now thought to be a blueberry haze)
Day 1-12/12










Day 8










Day 20
















Day 26











Day 40















Day 48











Day 52



















Space Bomb day 16-12/12, this run had two of the plants replaced part way because the donor plant turned out to hermy big time late in flowering,,,, I thought I was good to go but yet without fail SOMETHING always happens when growing cannabis!
So thats my excuse for having the shit plant up front (clone from another plant, but was growing in soil before,,, major stress on it in the transition)











Day 31











Day 38










Day 44














Day 48







































Sour D day 2-12/12











Day 9











Day 15









Day 20










Day 29










Day 46
















Day 58

















AK 47 day 1-12/12



















Three of these grows were going on at the same time.









Day 3










Day 12












Day 29 






















Day 43
















Day 56










Day 63

























And that's that. 
Im really exited to be running rdwc again and cant wait to see it work my vert barebulb situation!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

YEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! PPPRRRROOOOONNNN OVVVVEEEEERRRRLLLLOOAAAADDDDD!!!!!1

you make me wanna be a better grower whodat.

and sure, we can blame you if that's cool lol. 

EDIT: i can't stop scrolling up and down


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is some epic growing right there! You have really evolved over time. Now you are vert and showing us the best way to grow


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

im not a fan of hydro . did it for years. Anyway. that looks spectacular. 


I don't have a life either. Friday night on RIU


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmm dame you whodat,i been missing them grows so bad,dont get me wrong,i like the grow now........but that water puts in work on them plants.
and seeing that ?purp,makes me feel like pop'n a few (?purp x candy drop)......yup,going in the mix today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

you broke my mouse with that one!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2014)

I had two of your ?purp/ sb1 seeds that I recently planted. The clones rooted in ten days and the original plants are now blooming and are ladies. Going to part of a breeding program.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> YEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! PPPRRRROOOOONNNN OVVVVEEEEERRRRLLLLOOAAAADDDDD!!!!!1
> 
> you make me wanna be a better grower whodat.
> 
> ...



​


Thanks Jig!
Seeing what others are capable of certainly motivates me to be the best grower I can be,,, Ooo Rah!
I'll take the blame 



Mohican said:


> SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is some epic growing right there! You have really evolved over time. Now you are vert and showing us the best way to grow


Thanks Mo! Once I end up freely growing outdoors I feel I'll forever be aspiring to your mega monster from a few years back!



hyroot said:


> im not a fan of hydro . did it for years. Anyway. that looks spectacular.
> 
> 
> I don't have a life either. Friday night on RIU


Thanks hyroot,



genuity said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm dame you whodat,i been missing them grows so bad,dont get me wrong,i like the grow now........but that water puts in work on them plants.
> and seeing that ?purp,makes me feel like pop'n a few (?purp x candy drop)......yup,going in the mix today.


Trust me, I dont got ya wrong! Wondering what took me so long to get my hands wet again.
Thanks!
?pxCD sounds great to me! Hope you post some pics of them later on.



DoobieBrother said:


> you broke my mouse with that one!


Breaking mouses since 2010!



curious old fart said:


> I had two of your ?purp/ sb1 seeds that I recently planted. The clones rooted in ten days and the original plants are now blooming and are ladies. Going to part of a breeding program.
> 
> 
> cof


Awesome COF  I really hope they turn out great for you! 
Out of 13 of those beans I popped for this grow only one turned out male, now hearing you got 2/2 thats interesting.







Thanks for stopping in everyone!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2014)

page full of WIN


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2014)

Glass full of Gin?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 1, 2014)

My mind was a blown. You're an inspiration man... Good stuff!


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

DIZAMN!!! Man, that's a proper resume there, brotha! ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

looking good who. i had to just get my own net landlord f'ed us on it and was not going to man up and tell me. i got some stuff to do but i will get some stuff up to show you tonight


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn thats next level awesome! Great inspiration.


----------



## dr green dre (Feb 1, 2014)

LIKE LIKE LIKE... did you cross any thing to the ak whodat...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Past RDWC runs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy FUCKSKI!!! I need a ice cold shower now!!!! Thanks for the limited edition pr0n!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 33~12/12

Berry Bubble
















Berry Bubble clone in rdwc finally starting to take off 









Some fresh BnS clones. I think I got lucky somewhat picking a mother to clone out and not flower with the rest of the ladies.... Turns out she like making trichs in veg too  Stinks stink stanks like a mofo!









As always, thanks for stopping by


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

love when plants do most the work,...hey!keep me..you she me bling blinging


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

hahahaha "you she me bling blinging" For some reason I pictured that as a old asian lady plant... Dont know why  Bling bling does catch they eye though! What had me choose her really was how bad she stanks, great!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

is that stripper glitter on that clone ?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 3, 2014)

You've got this vertical system down son! Looks so primo.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

How much more do you harvest from your vertical grows compared to your horizontal ones? Have you measured the difference?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> is that stripper glitter on that clone ?


You could call it that 



Shwagbag said:


> You've got this vertical system down son! Looks so primo.


Always more tweaking to do! Im finding the BnS not performing in this system,,, thats why Im bout to set-up a 600w horizontal grow for it  Six plants from the clones I just took will go into a new rdwc horizontal cab,, yet to be built. 



Mohican said:


> How much more do you harvest from your vertical grows compared to your horizontal ones? Have you measured the difference?


Haven't been able to compare them in a controlled manner really. My old room had multiple lights (cross lighting helps) and regulated co2 levels. 
My second attempt of vert growing (600w) I got 14oz with 100% organic soil and normal co2 levels, last run I only got 10oz per light but those were also "lower" yielding genetics (Danky dank though  ) 
Im going to make two more fermenting barrels (13 gallons a piece) once this grow is done,,, so that and the conversion back to hydro will help improve my yields. 
Id like to mention, this isnt all about yield here, I will still be using genetics bred with quality in mind  I still need to make all this worth my efforts though!


----------



## SupaM (Feb 3, 2014)

Love your style, brotha! Taking notes from your dedication, and deciding to maximize my potential as well. I picked up another light mover(3.5) since my old one took a sh!t. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Love your style, brotha! Taking notes from your dedication, and deciding to maximize my potential as well. I picked up another light mover(3.5) since my old one took a sh!t. ATB!



Oh no! Im surprised my 4yr old one is still going after what I put it through over time. 
Im about to pick up another one too  for the horizontal BnS cab. 

Thanks for the kind words supa! thanks for following my grow trials and tribulations


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

damn nice update today i would love to smoke a bit of that BB it looks tasty.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 4, 2014)

What does the light mover affect? does it make for better bush penetration over time?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> What does the light mover affect? does it make for better bush penetration over time?


Yes, its like getting cross lighting with a single light. A lot more leaves are exposed to light vs a static light


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn nice update today i would love to smoke a bit of that BB it looks tasty.


Me too  Im looking forward to chop chop!



Jad3 said:


> What does the light mover affect? does it make for better bush penetration over time?


It spreads the light more, and in doing so it actually cuts penetration through the canopy a bit, but increases top level canopy space/exposure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

too much dank on one page takes ages to load lol!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

haha I know,,, the loader gets "stuck" from the sticky  Lets make a bunch of posts to get past this.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

It also seems RIU is having problems today,,, so not just the pr0naliciouse pr0nfest on my journal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

i don't mind having to single basic upload but it's when you click on the second pic upload button the thing auto assumes your doing it from an url. like come oooon dude. lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2014)

yea.....................................


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

You forgot "awww", G.

"Aww yea aww yea big dan comin at ya"


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> You forgot "awww", G.
> 
> "Aww yea aww yea big dan comin at ya"


hahahaahaha....BUSTING GUT OVER HERE.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww yea!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

RIU always has problems! Whodat what is up with the avi? Its freaky looking, but I like it!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Its one of my trinkets, he's a lil ceramic drummer  I think I'll stick a nug in that mayan dudes hat and make that a new av


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 4, 2014)

Raining likes! 
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Iv been recycling this soil for going on 2 years now. I already have all the co2 bits and bobs from my old grow, just nowhere to fill my tanks now! Its all good though.
> 
> Also, I know what to expect from DWC, been there, grown some fuking great nugs in it before.
> Maybe I should pull up some old pr0n.


You should Who. My soil friends will enjoy your rocking work.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

good day who


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Its one of my trinkets, he's a lil ceramic drummer  I think I'll stick a nug in that mayan dudes hat and make that a new av
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984891View attachment 2984893


Now I can see the whole thing! Thanks

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Raining likes!
> puff, puff, pass....


Make it rain brotha!



Javadog said:


> You should Who. My soil friends will enjoy your rocking work.
> 
> JD


See previous mega post 



Dr.D81 said:


> good day who


Ello mate!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Now I can see the whole thing! Thanks
> 
> Peace
> FM


no problem fam 



Once we get past this page I got some pics to post.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

> *Once we get past this page I got some pics to post.*


 well let me help with that


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Good try Doc!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Only need six more posts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

yea i had read about Fl. lots of sun


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

four more now


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

LOTS of sun and old people! SOme awesome wetlands and deep fishing too!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

you said it plus my family would get over it a lot sooner if i was that close. they threw a fit over wa but they knew how much we would have been able to see them.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Yet another reminder of how lame prohibition is.... Id have so much more experience under my belt if it werent for prohibition.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

hell i would have it down like kyle kushman and all those other guys if i could grow like they do in cali. wherez me pics


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 34~12/12


Pot head.





BnS










Berry Bubble






Veggers taking off!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

looking lovely i can almost taste the berry goodness from here


----------



## mjdudeist (Feb 4, 2014)

damn that berry bubble looks badass!!! very nice my man. I dig this vert grow.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2014)

like!!! what clones you running in that new setup?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking lovely i can almost taste the berry goodness from here





mjdudeist said:


> damn that berry bubble looks badass!!! very nice my man. I dig this vert grow.






genuity said:


> like!!! what clones you running in that new setup?


The ones pictured are BB, but I also got some BnS in there too.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice jongen!!!

I remember seeing this guy walking around the Centre of the town with a MJ plant in a pot balanced on his head....he was walking around and saying to everyone, "Hello, I am a pot head", 



whodatnation said:


> Day 34~12/12
> 
> 
> Pot head.
> ...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo yo yo whats good whodat i see i have a grip to catch up on lol nice boodah bud head pic!


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 5, 2014)

AWESOME *-*

I wish I had that much bud growing in my box xD


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd rep you again or give you a like but this will have to do!
I like the little pot head, and especially like the grip of sticky icky in there!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2014)

Man I'm gonna be completely blown away the day you have a update that doesn't look stunning.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 5, 2014)

beautiful dude. i wont lie and tell you i read the whole thread (100+_ pages) - but friggin awesome design. always wanted to try vert, but unless i do a cool tube the temps would be too much for me to handle. that and id have to have a 4,000GPH pump or something to do a double decker design like that. lifting a column of water that high takes a 'little' muscle, lol
still... running like 8 plants to a single 600 is ingenious... im running a 10 site on six 600's.. nowhere near the efficiency of yours


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2014)

DST said:


> Very nice jongen!!!
> 
> I remember seeing this guy walking around the Centre of the town with a MJ plant in a pot balanced on his head....he was walking around and saying to everyone, "Hello, I am a pot head",


lol I wish I could walk around with canna plants on my head  I may as well do that sometimes considering the condition of my bloodshot eyes. 



onthedl0008 said:


> Yo yo yo whats good whodat i see i have a grip to catch up on lol nice boodah bud head pic!


Hey DL been a minute! Iv made several changes since you were last around I think... Bout to make some more! Good to see ya.



Jad3 said:


> AWESOME *-*
> 
> I wish I had that much bud growing in my box xD


haha you will soon hopefully!



colocowboy said:


> I'd rep you again or give you a like but this will have to do!
> I like the little pot head, and especially like the grip of sticky icky in there!


getting stickier by the day cowboy, thanks!



Thundercat said:


> Man I'm gonna be completely blown away the day you have a update that doesn't look stunning.


Haha hopefully that day never comes!



TheGreenHornet said:


> beautiful dude. i wont lie and tell you i read the whole thread (100+_ pages) - but friggin awesome design. always wanted to try vert, but unless i do a cool tube the temps would be too much for me to handle. that and id have to have a 4,000GPH pump or something to do a double decker design like that. lifting a column of water that high takes a 'little' muscle, lol
> still... running like 8 plants to a single 600 is ingenious... im running a 10 site on six 600's.. nowhere near the efficiency of yours


No worries on not reading everything green hornet, I dont blame you  What you see in this journal is all soil growing but I am about to start running a one level vert uc/rdwc grow in the same rooms. This will cut my plant numbers and veg times down considerably. Will be implementing that plan after this grow, only 3-4 weeks left now!
Thanks for checking out my grow.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh I don't see it happening anytime soon. You just better be planning on taking me with you when you move again!! I need to get to a legal state.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Really sounds like we could get a group together here, lots of people wanna live legal (who woulda though?). Its amazing the things we will go throuh to grow this plant,,, thats because its an amazing plant.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2014)

Very amazing plant, and I'm sick of feeling like an outlaw! I just want to do what I love, and not have to fear (as much anyway) for my family. I'm not trying to get rich, just live my life, and put in some honest work for an honest reward. I think we could do something amazing. Housing has been one of my biggest obsticles, its just sooo expensive.


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

WhoDat looking great, my friend!

I cannot wait to setup a vertical.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

Great stuff!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*Great


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Very amazing plant, and I'm sick of feeling like an outlaw! I just want to do what I love, and not have to fear (as much anyway) for my family. I'm not trying to get rich, just live my life, and put in some honest work for an honest reward. I think we could do something amazing. Housing has been one of my biggest obsticles, its just sooo expensive.


Im with you 100%, except I dont feel like a criminal doing this, Im just not very keen on the whole prison thing. I hope this drug war comes to an end soon. 



yktind said:


> WhoDat looking great, my friend!
> 
> I cannot wait to setup a vertical.


Stanks ykind  vert takes some adjustment but its worth it IMO.



Javadog said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*Great


Stank you stanks!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

Who,

I think we all wish the bullshit would just stop already. Imagine the jobs we could create in the industry and boost the entire economy. 

BTW, I am with Jig. You grow some beauties, makes me want to do better. Also makes me want to go bigger...LOL Even though I make enough!  Maybe someday you, and TC, and some others will be out on this side of the country with us.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Playing with 45u bubble hash 












Plants!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

So funny! I did the same thing with the Mulanje 73 from fresh trim. It was so sticky I had to play with it 


Had myself a small sample (smaller than a BB) and got so high I couldn't sit down for like 7 hours! I got so much done!






Getting ready to run a whole bunch of dried Mulanje 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I had two of your ?purp/ sb1 seeds that I recently planted. The clones rooted in ten days and the original plants are now blooming and are ladies. Going to part of a breeding program.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> Awesome COF  I really hope they turn out great for you!
> Out of 13 of those beans I popped for this grow only one turned out male, now hearing you got 2/2 thats interesting.



Just came to the realization that this statement is off.>>>>> ?p x sb1 = Nibiru. 
The male female ratio I was referring to was in the case of berry bubble = ?p x BnS,,,, I didnt read carefully enough. Either way Nibiru is what I ran last grow and it turned out quality, hopefully you experience the same  cant wait to see.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Two days ago===






Today===








Notice how I had to pull the shot back on todays pic ^ its just really beefing up all around, picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2014)

overdrive time in the whodat cab

gonna veg so fast..im just now finding a good clone i want to run in a hydro setup.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2014)

Its so rewarding when they hit their stride and start really taking off.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

yes it is thunder how is everybody today whodat u have me wanting to build my second room. my mom and sister's kids are going to be here for part of Mardi Gras and then i will be puting in some work guess i am going two plants one six and a rdwc setup


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Sweet! Post some construction pics! Maybe you can get me motivated to finish the Screen House and start my grow shack 

Just started up my washing machine for the first time with Mulanje trim! Wish me luck!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

that nice Sativa hash should get you in the mood


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Likes like likes, g-night all.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 7, 2014)

Which micron bags do you guys use with washing machines? ATB!


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a buzz just looking at it... freakin awesome shit. I want to try sativa hash so badly...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Which micron bags do you guys use with washing machines? ATB!


I used a 160 work bag, then a 73 and a 45. 



Jad3 said:


> I got a buzz just looking at it... freakin awesome shit. I want to try sativa hash so badly...


That stuff pictured is from Nibiru trim, more of a hybrid but pretty "up".


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

I used a 120 also. Here is what I caught in that bag:




and here is the 73:




Love the new washing machine!





Wouldn't it be great to have a faucet like this you could just turn on and collect hash 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

> *Wouldn't it be great to have a faucet like this you could just turn on and collect hash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is the best idea i have ever heard


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

yes it would be.......that hash looks verry nice/clean


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice Mo! Cant wait to fire my machine back up now! I'll do separate runs for the BnS and BB just to see the difference  
So what differences do you see in the 120 and 73? 

Hash on tap thats a novel idea! As president I already proposed having compost tea on tap,,, I shall adopt the hash on tap idea into it as well.


That plant in last nights montage is just going crazy  I'll post another pic of her tonight!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

The stuff in the 120 is bigger and coarser. I little bit more debris also. I am drying it separately from the 73 and I have not checked on it since last night. I am currently packing for the cup tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The stuff in the 120 is bigger and coarser. I little bit more debris also. I am drying it separately from the 73 and I have not checked on it since last night. I am currently packing for the cup tomorrow


Supper jell! Please do let me know how it runs out.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Will do! Maybe I will even get pictures this time!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

i would tell you to have fun but i know you will Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't wait to see some of the young guys get their first taste of 100% landrace sativa!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

i can not say i have been so lucky myself


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Heavy paranoia for 10-30 minutes and then 4 hours of solid speedy buzz


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

yea i have had similar to the buzz but not pure land race. i also had some strong ass ak in 99 had me paranoid as hell for hour every time i smoked it, and i had about a 1/3 out of an oz left i threw out the window coming around this big corner as you get to ft hood. there was like ten cops on the side of the road and it look like they had it blocked and i about shat my self grabbed the sack and tossed it. came around the corner and they had someone pulled over thought about going back but i would have looked funny stopping on the interstate and looking around with a ton of cops down the road.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ummmmm.... Yea... Its pretty incredible. Oddly not so much paranoia for me. Racy for sure. Lol. I ingest ALOT of mmj though. The high, smell, taste, are all unlike anything ive smoked before. Love it. I want more for sure! Lol. We can do some real trading next time... Like the kind where im able to participate too! Lol. 

Sorry that i will not see you tomorrow mo. Shit happens though. I wanted to see you again and meet chaka and fmily too. Maybe you all would come to a bbq at our place someday.... Lol .


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

It's not too bad on low doses. High doses and the paranoia factor kicks in  The fresh Mulanje trim hash didn't seem to be as paranoia inducing as last years soloed Mulanje doobie. It will be interesting to see how it is received at the cup 

Bummer! BBQ sounds great


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I can't wait to see some of the young guys get their first taste of 100% landrace sativa!


Like like like!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Not sure Iv had 100% land race sativa, unless it was in some mexico brick weed. That shit always sucked though lol.


Plants on the way.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Last night~





Here she is today~









Day 37~12/12
Berry Bubble


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn! That's some frost now!
Killing it like usual man!


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

yup,look at it.........just look at it
one day we'll get a time-lapse vid


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Closer you say cowboy?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> yup,look at it.........just look at it
> one day we'll get a time-lapse vid


wtf G, I was thinking this earlier today.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> yup,look at it.........just look at it
> one day we'll get a time-lapse vid


i am picking up a camera tomorrow i would love to do a time lapse of a single bud


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

this smoke is a muthafuka..............got the mind in a whole other place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

what you smoking honeybee?


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> what you smoking honeybee?


yup.


gots me sharp as a tac...hope i get some sleep tonight.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

#muthafuka kush. TM*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

yea i am going to have to wait for that goodness not popping any seed for a good bit going to sort what i have and make a pile of new ones like Cp f3, BP f3, AK f2, FB f3, bp/dog bx, and more i am betting


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

SOunds like a delightful handful there Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

just getting prepared for the future what ever it may hold for me


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2014)

such a smoothe talker, ....


Dr.D81 said:


> what you smoking, honeybee?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

So long as no one names their new strain "Pole".

-Hey dude, what you smokin'?

*"Pole", bro. I'm smokin' "Pole", and it is AWESOME!

-You're smokin' pole, dude?

*Yeah, bro! Smokin' "Pole" is my _*JAM*_! I _*LOVE*_ to smoke "Pole"! I smoke as much "Pole" as I can every *day* and every _*night*_! I smoke "Pole" until I choke & cough and my eyes water, dude. And then I smoke some more "Pole"!
_*I LOVE SMOKING "POLE"!!!!!

*_


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol now that's some smooth talking... But have you ever had pole wax? It's amazing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

or some sticky Pole Oil


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

wth.is going on in this dark back room?
but i did hear that pole wax taste like pineapple.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 8, 2014)

It taste like whatever you been feeding it. Ya that funky ass pole! lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful update as usual Whodat!

Pole(f1) -purple helmet (the black x larry og) x moby dick


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^hahaaaalol
like


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

/\/\/\LIKE/\/\/\


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

OH shit someone should make that lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't have any of those strains or I would just for the fun of it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I don't have any of those strains or I would just for the fun of it.


my have to get them rounded up


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Heck of a time to sub! hahaha Please, pass the "pole" budder?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

The pole does great when waxed.


thanks for subbing smokey, welcome.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah the laughs this is gonna generate!


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Hahaha thanks bro  Besides man, it's your pole. You can wax it as often as you want.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Preaching to the choir son! 



Look at what you've done Doobs, I feel bad for the children.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

got mine waxed when i got up today FB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Wax on, wax off, and blast out some vanilla knuckle babies, my hairy-palmed bruthas!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup never heard that one before hahaha.VKB!


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Consistent waxing provides for sturdier stalks. right? errr wait...? Silica.. Sulpher... Macro...? Yes, def a stronger stalk.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Eventually growing into a tree trunk, hopefully.


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Finger's CROSSED!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Just dont supercrop too much, Iv had them rot at the break points and die off before... Not fun. <<< seriously though that pissed me off.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Puts a whole new spin on Root Rot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

And just an FYI: Pole doesn't like to be topped


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Fim'ing is almost a must.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet you never what to hear "fuck I missed" though.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Eventually growing into a tree trunk, hopefully.


hahahaahh
you guys are nuts...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Pole prefers it when you pinch it and flick the tip.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Is there a strain called "Deez Nutz"?
I don't think I've smoked Deez Nutz before.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

There is one named poodle nuts though, no lie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

That's bad! 

How about this for a guitar foot pedal:


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

*Taint og* is the next best thing to hit the lips of med user..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Eventually growing into a tree trunk, hopefully.


they got a pill if it dont


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

You can't use regular nutes when growing pole either. You have to powder up viagra and porn DVDs to top dress the soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like all the fun we were having crashed the server. Sometimes the server can really smoke pole here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2014)

i was hoping they would have the like button when it came back on.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was hoping for the same thing! =o Great minds =P


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2014)

The computer overloaded while fappin' it to our human logic and supreme mastery of all things humourous.
The best joke a computer has is:

<JOKE>
<QUERY>
_Why did the chicken cross the road?
_</QUERY>
<PAUSE>
<ANSWER>
_Because the road was constructed with complete disregard to the migratory vagaries of common land-bound fowls, and it was oriented mostly perpendicular to the path of the pedestrian-biased avian creature, inadvertently facilitating the premise that informs the punchline of this humourous question & answer interplay._
</ANSWER>
<RECEIVE CONGRATULATORY ADULATIONS>
</JOKE>
Or something like that, I suspect.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2014)

Or like the Philip K. Dick novel: "*Do Androids Wet Dream of Electric Booty?*"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The computer overloaded while fappin' it to our human logic and supreme mastery of all things humourous.
> The best joke a computer has is:
> 
> <JOKE>
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2014)

Logic at its finest.


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 10, 2014)

Sooo, Who crashed the pole? Lmao


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 11, 2014)

What's happening here guys?

Sounds like a Pole-fest!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Yup, it's a pole-er vortex.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Have had more timer troubles lately. These coral life day/night timers are just trash all together. Had the digi one and that couldn't do the job for some reason (would randomly forget its programs  ) So then I went with the mechanical one, also trash, this one loses about 5 min a day and then all together stopped working after a few weeks.
Im now just running two hydrofarm timers I had lying around from past grows, this should finally be over with.
Something as basic as a fuking timer shouldn't be so unreliable  

Otherwise things are going alright,,, hydro plants are growing and the flower ladies should be done in about 2.5 weeks... This last batch of BnS clones may actually root too lol. After 8 days since cutting them they are still nice green and healthy with swelling stems bases, will hopefully see roots before weeks end.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2014)

yea that do suck,
i use titans,do not remember the cost,but have had them for a long time,and they be spot on..http://www.titancontrols.net/products/timing.aspx

what you smokeing on?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

I been smoking on BP and bubble this morning. I rolled a J last night with a lil hash worm in it  worked pretty good  I'll get a pic or two my next worm J.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has issues with timers sucking! I had a rant about it a couple weeks ago. I had bought a titan and figured that was the end of my issues.....but it went out faster then my cheap ones I'd been using. Hope these ones last for ya buddy. I'm on the verge of hard wiring a mechanical timer into a new circuit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

i dont want to comment i have had my two for a year they are brinks from wally world


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Damn that sucks TC, that shit is so irritating.

Hey I saw that purple erl in your thread! Super sick


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dont want to comment i have had my two for a year they are brinks from wally world



Well the ones Im using now have already been used for a few years so I guess they are ok? Never know man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

yea they just go and that PurpErl was great


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

That purple was a funny surprise. It came from some Cindy I let go a little long that had the tiniest bit of purple that i could see. When I washed it though, the alcohol just started running through the material this bright ass purple. Then it waxed up after sitting a few days after I scraped it, and its just solid purple wax now.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Barney wax!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

Hehe thats exactly the color too! Just made a batch of hard candy with about 2.5g of reclaim in it .


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

I just made an interesting realization. The Jilly Bean clone I saved from mites by spraying with neem & coconut water daily was the dark purple pheno. Do you think neem can influence a plant's fade color?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I just made an interesting realization. The Jilly Bean clone I saved from mites by spraying with neem & coconut water daily was the dark purple pheno. Do you think neem can influence a plant's fade color?


To an extent maybe,,, other environmental factors can do it.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZPVxMB6w8PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPVxMB6w8PU&amp;feature=kp[/video]



Brown sugar  (old pr0n) Cant wait to fire the washing machine back up with the trim from this crop!








Toking on some Space Bubble, BnS x Spacebomb. That grow came out real nice, looking forward to running it again in the future. 





Veggers










BnS clones taken 9 days ago still looking good (except for one lil ratty bitch) so hopefully that means they will make it around the bend. These things spent zero time under a dome stayed perky, haven't even hinted at wilting 








Berry Bubble day 41~ 12/12








Fin.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Some of that funky funk ::

[video=youtube;bewvqGoMzLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bewvqGoMzLo[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2014)

putting in my order for one of them lil hash makers tonite..

them buds look dam good,as do the veg plants,and clones,and the music is makeing this j better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

wish it would let me like rep hell something


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha I'm sure they were toking up making that music, that makes sense it would sound good while toking.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2014)

Obviously its all stunning as per usual! I really love that last pic though, the bud is just looking so full an juicy and deliciously frosty.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

After listening to the ZZ I want to go out in the studio and crank it up and wail  Thanks Who!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks TC  They are starting to plump up now, nothing but water for the past week and will continue that until harvest,,, I gave them a decent top dressing 2-3 weeks back so that soil has plenty to eat, the plants will eat what they want.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> After listening to the ZZ I want to go out in the studio and crank it up and wail  Thanks Who!


Sweet Mo! Dont forget to bring a towel!


----------



## tystikk (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking fantastic, I see a lot of common ground here between our setups. I think your bus are Frostier at this point, you have things very well dialed in indeed!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks tystikk  



Thanks for stopping in all, no likes but I know you're out there.

Good night~


----------



## tystikk (Feb 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks tystikk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, this is good news, because I'm new here I thought it was just me not being able to find the 'like' button and then lookin' like an asshole, lol

I dig your op, bro- it will take me some time to work my way through these big ass threads though!


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never cloned before, and am thinking about it.

What's your average turnaround time? as in, from the day you cut and set them to the day you switch them to flower?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 12, 2014)

subbed!


> I've never cloned before, and am thinking about it.
> 
> What's your average turnaround time? as in, from the day you cut and set them to the day you switch them to flower?


 depends how you want to clone them. different cloning techniques take longer/shorter and some strains can take longer to root. my DIY easy cloner will show roots 4-7 days


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2014)

tystikk said:


> Ok, this is good news, because I'm new here I thought it was just me not being able to find the 'like' button and then lookin' like an asshole, lol
> 
> I dig your op, bro- it will take me some time to work my way through these big ass threads though!


Yeah I think you're getting to the site at a bad time,,, constantly crashes, no more likes, captcha paradise, and the pic uploader is downgraded,,, sure Im missing something else in there.



Jad3 said:


> I've never cloned before, and am thinking about it.
> 
> What's your average turnaround time? as in, from the day you cut and set them to the day you switch them to flower?


The day you switch them to flower totally depends on how big you want them to be when finished,,, normal veg rules apply. 
How long they take to root can vary widely too from genetic, cloning techniques, and environment. All factors considered it could take anywhere from 1-4 weeks if they root at all. 
Last bout I got really good rooting % actually, they just took forever to get there. The BnS was much much slower to root than the BB and they were both treated exactly the same in the same environment. 
This time around I made my angled cut while the stem was submerged, then let them soak there for 15min before putting in plugs. 



Deuce&Reg said:


> subbed! depends how you want to clone them. different cloning techniques take longer/shorter and some strains can take longer to root. my DIY easy cloner will show roots 4-7 days


Welcome Deuce  thanks for subbing!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got about 6 clones currently that are lagging on the roots. The rest all are looking good, but those 6 are of a few different strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

just wanted to say wazzzzzuppppppppppp[video=youtube;A3oL7v7PLac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3oL7v7PLac[/video]


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm just asking because I'd like to shorten my veg periods. And cloning supposedly does that.
I've got some nearly 1 month olds that I intend to flower in the next couple days. Do you think I would be faster with clones and a constant mother plant?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2014)

Its not that they veg any more or less its that you have clones starting in a separate area overlapping the flower time so you save time there. Alternatively just having another starting area and going from seeds can accomplish the same thing except dealing with possible males unless you're growing fem plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2014)

Waaaazzzzaaaaaaaa 





Jad3 said:


> I'm just asking because I'd like to shorten my veg periods. And cloning supposedly does that.
> I've got some nearly 1 month olds that I intend to flower in the next couple days. Do you think I would be faster with clones and a constant mother plant?



There would be more control with running clones but it wont really cut your veg times in and of itself. It would save you from having to grow out more plants from seed only to find some males in the mix, and you have a good idea of what to expect from the cuttings if you've run them before. 
Growing from one crop to the next with no down time has allot to do with proper timing either from seed or clone, both would still need the additional veg area. 
Good timing is your best bet.



edit: what chaka said too lol


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 13, 2014)

That clears it up alot. On to studying the best timing for a pseudo-prepetual system then =P

Thanks guys!


----------



## moon.smoker (Feb 13, 2014)

Love me those brinks timers too, Yep, like 5-6 bucks at my w.w. best bang for your buck. Boy , it's almost like big companies know what we want.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2014)

So whodat I might be planning a change to a vert system. Prolly won't happen at this house, but the wife has been working more on the idea of going west, and I know I'll have to change my style to get legal.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Woot. Let me know the hook up plan with Jig man. I live maybe 1.5hr w from Jtree on the 10fwy... Maybe Ill be able to tag along w him.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanna join the W. coast fun!

Unfortunately~~~

[h=1]No California Pot Legalization in 2014, Signs Indicate[/h]Posted on *February 12, 2014 at 12:02 pm* by David Downs in Politics


Email
0
Print
30​







​




California marijuana legalization efforts look set to fail yet again in 2014 (Photo by David Downs)


All signs point to &#8220;no&#8221; for recreational marijuana legalization making the 2014 California ballot, Ireport for the _East Bay Express_ today.
&#8220;There are just 66 days left to turn in the 800,000 signatures necessary for a legalization petition to qualify for the November 4 ballot, and collecting those signatures requires several million dollars that no group has been willing to commit this year.&#8221;
Petitioners were out in force Saturday and Sunday in San Bernardino at the High Times Los Angeles Medical Cannabis Cup. But unless someone shows up in the next few weeks with $10 million to gamble on the Golden State, those efforts will have been futile.
&#8220;The four groups proposing pot legalization in 2014 woefully lag behind deadlines suggested by the state for ensuring a successful initiative. The groups are also at each other&#8217;s throats over the dirty details of full legalization. This infighting, coupled with California&#8217;s soft 56 percent support for ending the weed war, appears to be scaring away big donors needed to legalize marijuana this fall.&#8221;


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm ok with how things are in California for now


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm ok with how things are in California for now



Why??? .......


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

The regulations get tight when it gets recreational!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

They dont need to be, but I can understand your concern about that. I wish it was federally legal, that would make life more enjoyable for me.


----------



## yktind (Feb 13, 2014)

Deuce&Reg said:


> subbed! depends how you want to clone them. different cloning techniques take longer/shorter and some strains can take longer to root. my DIY easy cloner will show roots 4-7 days


4-7 days [email protected]!

I'm like 14 - 20 days in my homemade cloner. I have gotten roots as fast as 8 - 10 days in rockwool. 

How the F did you get 4 days? Is there a secret?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^^willow water


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

looks like someone is watching your work whodat........

*Niburu* (super pumped to get some of that greasy HP/G13 Deadly G goin)

or maybe the name is just a cawinkidink


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2014)

I think bodhi just released a strain called nibiru, coincidence I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

no crap that is funny. how yall doing this fine day


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2014)

Good over here doc, whol lotta nothin!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought you was going out for the weekend?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

me to he needs to come out my way one day. yea not a lot here ether who siting on my ass is about it so far. got to get moving in a min. specking of moving i will be moving in a month or so working on some more space and a landlord i dont have to support. i can add two lights not having to pay his light bill any more


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2014)

There are many places I should go! We'll all get together one day.


J, the internet does exist almost everywhere lol I'm away from the grow but not the net! Thought I wouldn't bother keeping up with riu (new reality show soon to come) but who was I kidding I can't stay away from you all


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel the same way. As much as I want to disconnect from the internet, I can't disconnect from all my friends.  Have fun out there bro.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Did you guys get any of that cold weather?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2014)

T-shirt status out here today... It can get cold though.


----------



## yktind (Feb 14, 2014)

Back to spring here.

....Actually, it was cold last Saturday. When it sprinkled rain


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

It was 85F yesterday and today its already feeling like its in the mid 80s again! Crazy weather but I love it!

Peace
FM


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2014)

It's warmer now, but I've shelled out over $1,000 on propane for heat in the last 5 weeks....not to mention an increased electric bill from the 1500w space heaters to supplement.
Space heaters use a lot more energy than the 600's....as in 2 1/2 times.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn! Go sit in the grow room 

11 more posts til 5,000!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn cof may as well run a few more 600s!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

whodat i have dream of heating in the winter with grow lights in tubes. it is back to 70ish for at lest a week or so here


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 15, 2014)

yktind said:


> 4-7 days [email protected]!
> 
> I'm like 14 - 20 days in my homemade cloner. I have gotten roots as fast as 8 - 10 days in rockwool.
> 
> How the F did you get 4 days? Is there a secret?


 ILL NEVER TELL MUAHAAHA
it is definitely strain dependent but no real secret here. I use the clonex gel, then put them in my easy cloner. I use a heating mat under it so that the water gets heated a lil bit. heating mat came with a seed starting kit with the dome . this is pretty much the kit I bought that had the mat http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=1899 this is the gel http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=2637 and the ez cloner they want to charge you 400 dollars for lol http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=14387


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 15, 2014)

so with a rooting solution, a heating mat that is supposed to raise the temp 10 degrees above room temp(lets say to 80ish), the ez cloner (which you can build for very cheap;like 60-70 dollars) and I add a few air stones to the water. with this method you should be able to get those faster rooting times. at 4 days was just one strain ive had but even then im leaving it in there til day 7ish.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

This is how the fucking song should have been done originally:

[video=youtube_share;kJ3BAF_15yQ]http://youtu.be/kJ3BAF_15yQ[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2014)

like........


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2014)

I really got a kick out of this one, and the "royals" sang by the sad clown.

[video=youtube;4Cnm0tdkJEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=4Cnm0tdkJEU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

/\/\/\LIKE/\/\/\

I'm going to officially let my dad know that I want to buy his old record collection & phonograph (just needs a new sapphire needle and it's good to go).
Soooo many great songs....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

nice one doobieYou to tc


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Why??? .......


Currently, I get to grow as much weed as I could want. Sure sometimes I think about the big scale of things. But more than likely if we went legal they'd find a way to fuck it up somehow! If they went legal and left the medical people where we were to begin with I'd be fine with that but I'd just see it not going that easily. They'd make it legal statewide and then say since its legal we can't grow our own now and have to buy it somewhere else, or who knows what. Thats why I just say I'm happy with how it is for now, cuz for now it works just fine for me!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

some of us want to grow and breed for a living and do this day in and day out for the rest of our lives or for a bit anyway


----------



## mjdudeist (Feb 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is how the fucking song should have been done originally:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kJ3BAF_15yQ]http://youtu.be/kJ3BAF_15yQ[/video]


that is a cool jam right there man! awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2014)

really! I love hearing alternative versions of stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Likes likes likes.
Hope all yall are doing alright and had a good weekend  Pics to come, the grow did good without me around  its always so nerve wracking leaving to to go on its own!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Veggers, mothers on the left of the shot.














Berry Bubble
Day 48~12/12


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

very thick frame on them plants,and such lush growth going on......like it.
and the flower room is chugging right along.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Those stems in the hydro system are like straws though, no real strength to them at all lol not sure what to say as the plants are completely heathy other than that. Off the top of my head I think maybe some silica would help this, I'll look into it.


Edit: I should say the newer growth stems are like that, the lower portions are solid solid.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

i was gonna say,thats hydro stems.

thats what makes them grow so fast im thinking..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah man... silica is the ticket. Pick some up.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2014)

Silica together with a fan making them sway.

Rocking it!

JD


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2014)

The dogs I gave jig recently had hollow stems and they were in soil. I think its a genetics thing, or some other environmental variable.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

The same strain I have in soil now have solid stems through and through  They just grow so fast in hydro it takes em some time to harden up, but will still remain hollow if my memory serves me right. 
Genetics are always a factor, as is every aspect of the environment and plant food.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Silica together with a fan making them sway.
> 
> Rocking it!
> 
> JD


I will have to agree, the fan I have in there is too small.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 19, 2014)

Just watch for pH spikes up using silica, but it's good sh!t all around.... ATB!


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

true^^^

hey whodat,how long you let your washer run for,on the first run?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Just watch for pH spikes up using silica, but it's good sh!t all around.... ATB!


I heard that, thanks 



genuity said:


> true^^^
> 
> hey whodat,how long you let your washer run for,on the first run?


15 min. Make sure to let your trims soak for 10min before mixing to make sure it soaks and softens up.


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

you put your trim in the bag,or free float?

thanks.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Free floating, got the work bag in the bucket. I also use some pantihose over the drain tube just to keep plant material in the work bag to a minimum.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Im not a hash master by any means though, have only done a few runs now... But they did come out real nice though.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2014)

I put the trim and the ice in the work bag.
Soaking makes sense as I get better results on the second run.
I have a 20 micron for the final and it is so dense that water almost won't go thru it....difficult to work with.


cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks for the info guys..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Im not a hash master by any means though, have only done a few runs now... But they did come out real nice though.


yea but you take the time like i do and do your research before you start your projects. fortune favors the prepared


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's a little music you might enjoy:

[video=youtube_share;1LXS1OEFqX4]http://youtu.be/1LXS1OEFqX4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

I used to play clarinet (and bass clarinet), but never like Mr. Fountain, though I loved to play "Basin Street Blues":

[video=youtube_share;61WTC4vTot0]http://youtu.be/61WTC4vTot0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

And I dig any musical duels:

[video=youtube_share;JBU_mwm8WfU]http://youtu.be/JBU_mwm8WfU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

Alright, one more music spam for tonight that I think you might dig:

[video=youtube_share;flErW-qeSvQ]http://youtu.be/flErW-qeSvQ[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> whodat i have dream of heating in the winter with grow lights in tubes. it is back to 70ish for at lest a week or so here


Where my friend grows my silverberry, he uses a wood stove and has all of his exhaust from 1 1000 and 2 600 watts just dumped into his living room. It stubs up in a laundry basket full of crushed charcoal for a little smell control. He's a single guy living way in the woods. It was half my idea to help him offset the electric cost the same way I did in my shed.

Who, buds looking great as always. The berry bubble looks fucking awesome!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks jimmer 

I think Dr does the same with charcoal too. Iv yet to run a heater in the grow shed with the alternating cabs theres always at least 1-600 burning at a time and for 16 hrs out of the day the veg 600 is on... But it hasnt really gotten all that cold around here besides a few days. 


I need to get some BnS shots up. The flowering ladies got a little dry while I was gone but Im chopping in a week any how. They wont be 100% ready by then (BnS) but I want the new build done and next crop in there flowering by march 1st,,, The Berry Bubble will be pretty ready by then I think though, its doing really well Im pleased. 



Hey doobs I havnt had a chance to listen to those songs you posted yet, but thanks allot for sharing Im sure I'll be digging when I get around to it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes I do whodat get those pics up. I will barrow my moms Nikon and get some good pics of my stuff up


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Will do doc, I'll also try and get some BB shots right before the lights come on,,, all 10 plants from seed are very uniform and pumping out some chunky frosty icky sticky buds.
Whomever got some beans of those from me I think you can rest assure they will turn out good for you  
Iv been doing some thinking, selling seeds could not only be more profitable (not the most important thing to me) but a bit safer as far as transporting final product. Would also be exciting and a great learning experience too. I wont get to bean making until I get to a more friendly spot, but once I do I think I'll get bit more serious about it. 




[video=youtube;FzaGLBHS0b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzaGLBHS0b4&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Thats right baby.
[video=youtube;OI_GNu8jaSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_GNu8jaSA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

*Kis!*

[video=youtube;VowMTPN9vRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VowMTPN9vRs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Gosh, enough with the keb mo spam!  

[video=youtube;xgu2BG3G3i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgu2BG3G3i0[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2014)

> * been doing some thinking, selling seeds could not only be more profitable (not the most important thing to me) but a bit safer as far as transporting final product. Would also be exciting and a great learning experience too. I wont get to bean making until I get to a more friendly spot, but once I do I think I'll get bit more serious about it. *


well you knew it was in my plans from the time i put my first post on riu the back at it grow if i remember right keep in mind to do it right it will take and investment of time but you are right in the end could be a lot of seed under ten six hundreds


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2014)

This has also been a part of my dream for some day.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 20, 2014)

Subbed was lurking around. I'm thinking of doing a vert grow myself.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 20, 2014)

Question are you moving the lights manually?? And what's the smallest container Yer using?? Love the buds looks like a yeti jizzed on em. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Got some pics but will have to wait till tomorrow sorry.

thanks for subbing CM. The lights are on a mover, and these are in one gallon of soil.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

didnt know you are running one gal learn something everyday the dwc is going to be a carzy big step up then nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

The soil containers Im running now are 1.5 gal but only holding about 1gal of soil each. 
Haha I wouldn't say CRAZY big, still just two lights and 8 plants


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

pic uploader= 




BnS Day 51~12/12
These have developed a decent bug issue while I was gone, mites, and still got some fungus gnats since the beginning, will be chopping at the end of the month.








BB day 51~12/12









Woot root!
BB






Veggers





Root woot!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump worthy


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2014)

thats the pics i was just about to post...very nice on all..


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

like, like, like..... reps if I could.... and bump..... fooking frost!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

They're ALL bump-worthy pics!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yea boy !!! What i am talking about!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> thats the pics i was just about to post...very nice on all..





colocowboy said:


> like, like, like..... reps if I could.... and bump..... fooking frost!





DoobieBrother said:


> They're ALL bump-worthy pics!





Dr.D81 said:


> Yea boy !!! What i am talking about!!!



Thanks thanks thanks! Cant wait to chop these wenches and flower some more!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2014)

Lookin good man&#8230; even the ones with the bugs&#8230; it doesn't look too terrible. Nom nom. ..


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2014)

Superbly superb Mr Who. 

And I agree with your comment on the 6, I need to get in about the jungle and remove some of the nonsense in there...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 22, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Bump worthy


LIKE LIKE LIKE ......................................... You really should stop dipping it in sugar before you take a pic or is it an organic way of feeding necessary sugars?


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=32YQYJuxyn0


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 22, 2014)

How about some blues for the ladies demise


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> Lookin good man&#8230; even the ones with the bugs&#8230; it doesn't look too terrible. Nom nom. ..


Thanks bobo great to have you back around 



DST said:


> Superbly superb Mr Who.
> 
> And I agree with your comment on the 6, I need to get in about the jungle and remove some of the nonsense in there...


No mercy!



jimmer6577 said:


> LIKE LIKE LIKE ......................................... You really should stop dipping it in sugar before you take a pic or is it an organic way of feeding necessary sugars?


Its kinda like foliar feeding. 



Mr.Smoky said:


> How about some blues for the ladies demise


Proper Id say!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 23, 2014)

Could you really expect better ? Priceless mate!


----------



## mjdudeist (Feb 23, 2014)

man you have some very frosty nugs my man. much respect! and some cool music. lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

good day sir some tunes for today[video=youtube;u_YORr6enas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_YORr6enas&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool version 
The first time I heard it I was in a DC-10 flying around the ash column of Mt. St. Helens 3 hours after it blew up in 1980.
We were the last plane allowed around it before the FAA stopped airtraffic to Alaska.
Some kid the same age as me (13) was on the same flight so he'd invited me to the empty seat next to him so we could talk & listen to music instead of being bored, as we were both travelling without adults (flying from LAX to Anchorage, Alaska). Turns out he was moving to Alaska and we'd be going to school together that year.
Also the first time I ever smoked weed was with him & his older brother the following Summer.
Funkytown was another song he played, And some Ramones, Clash, Super Tramp, and others, but Another Brick In The Wall blew me away.
Sorry: I'm a Ramblin' Guy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

^^^great doobie^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;edsbvOIGOt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edsbvOIGOt8[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

A ramblin man...


[video=youtube_share;TCOiIl7Xu3w]http://youtu.be/TCOiIl7Xu3w[/video]



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2014)

got this one on the ipod [video=youtube;k-eGHxvuVMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-eGHxvuVMg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2014)

Dear lord that is some kickass root prOn lol. Everything looks perfect like always. Nice tunez boys!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks 




Harvesting the BB tonight, will harvest BnS tomorrow, then build the flower rdwc system on friday and into flower they go! Sound like a plan?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2014)

sounds like you're going to be occupied for a little while...have a bowl and jump in.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

Some interesting info out there on consuming raw cannabis, since I found this info for the past three days Iv been blending a handful of fan leafs into my smoothies every day... I love me milkshakes and fruit smoothies!
Today was was milk, homemade cantaloupe ice cream (made last summer), peanut butter, bannananana, some ice, handful of canna leafs, and a lil bit sugar trim. Real tasty.






[video=youtube;1SGNR4cb7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGNR4cb7jc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> sounds like you're going to be occupied for a little while...have a bowl and jump in.
> 
> 
> cof



Im taking my first break now  the BB scissor hash is real smooth, very tasty.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds good Who. If you go quiet for a while, I'll understand. :0)

Have fun.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2014)

i am harvesting the fastest phenos of my Alligator kush nice sold buds and bigger than the mother og. i cant wait to see the who-dro buds to come. i am looking at four bedrooms for when i move in april. will be working out something close and we will catch me up


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Any buzz/stone from the shake?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2014)

if you are talking to me it is great not to downlike it a lot


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

haha I think he was asking me.
No, it's i non psychoactive.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> haha I think he was asking me.
> No, it's i non psychoactive.


" no pink eye for me i'm just really high"


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

"Allergies" 
"aggravated alligator allergies kush" 


Done with trimming for tonight, will finish in the morn (after my 6 fix of course) and continue to the BnS.
Pics otw.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

Berry Bubble
Day 58~12/12
Harvesting.






Half way through, 5 plants to go.






Some trims left and acceptable fan leafs for consumption on the right. These seedling trays work handy for trimming. 







More flowers.






Veg just about too big for veg now. Next round I'll get to more training early on to keep them lower.
You can see the small BnS in the center is having some trouble, gotta get my feet wet!





BB topped for eight. 





BB
The plants on the outsides are really getting their vert on, even though the light is hung horizontally they are receiving most of their light from the sides of the reflector.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2014)

I knew I came back for a reason.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> I knew I came back for a reason.



Haha 
"Pr0nstincts" or "Pr0nstinks!"  loving this scissor hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

god damn you put up and take down so fast. seems you're always harvesting some dank. scissor snot breaky!?


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lovely lush green *-* Man, you rock!

It's guys like you that inspire me to try better and harder =)


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2014)

very nice..looks like the bns is just getin a lot more light than the other plants,and is stayin extra short.
or are you seein some nute burn/deff?

they look like they are setup like that last ?purp tube you did.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

That leaf will make a nice addition to your shake!


----------



## Nodgman (Feb 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Berry Bubble
> Day 58~12/12
> Harvesting.
> 
> ...



Hey eye man looking good. Did you say u topped 8 times? And how well does that hanging net dryer work? I've been following your thread for awhile, since I think your from my home town. Keep up the good work !


----------



## Nodgman (Feb 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Berry Bubble
> Day 58~12/12
> Harvesting.
> 
> ...



Hey man looking good. Did you say u topped 8 times? And how well does that hanging net dryer work? I've been following your thread for awhile, since I think your from my home town. Keep up the good work !


----------



## yktind (Feb 27, 2014)

+ Rep when I can WhoDat.

Hey have you ever rubbed your eyes right after trimming? I did on accident once and burned so freaking bad. Am I alone on this one.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice Harvest Who.

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.

JD
*


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god damn you put up and take down so fast. seems you're always harvesting some dank. scissor snot breaky!?


Funny enough the spring on my trimmer bit the dust! I found another spring around the house and we are back in business! 

Im just tryna stay on schedule mr Don!



Jad3 said:


> Lovely lush green *-* Man, you rock!
> 
> It's guys like you that inspire me to try better and harder =)


Thanks Jad, stay tuned for next round should be a good one!



genuity said:


> very nice..looks like the bns is just getin a lot more light than the other plants,and is stayin extra short.
> or are you seein some nute burn/deff?
> 
> they look like they are setup like that last ?purp tube you did.


The BnS clones took longer to root and they naturally grow real squat and compact. I moved them to the center because the BB plants I had there were starting to get too tall.
They have had some lockout issues due to my meter not being properly calibrated, but the BB ladies handled it just fine  I guess the BnS is just more sensitive/picky. 



Mohican said:


> That leaf will make a nice addition to your shake!


I'll probably pluck it in a few weeks when the plants are much bigger 



Nodgman said:


> Hey eye man looking good. Did you say u topped 8 times? And how well does that hanging net dryer work? I've been following your thread for awhile, since I think your from my home town. Keep up the good work !


Howdy neighbor  Im from NOLA born and raised. 
I say topped for eight in regards to mainlining. So it goes the plant is initially topped first to make two "mains" meaning two main shoots and all other growth shoots are stripped,,, then after some time those two "mains" are topped again to make four mains, those four mains are eventually topped again to make eight mains and so on. 
The net dryer works well imo, as long as all of your drying environmental factors are acceptable. 
Thanks for tuning in Nodgman. 



yktind said:


> + Rep when I can WhoDat.
> 
> Hey have you ever rubbed your eyes right after trimming? I did on accident once and burned so freaking bad. Am I alone on this one.


Yes I have and yes it burns like a mofo! Not enjoyable! Like touching your wank after chopping peppers,,, beware! 




Javadog said:


> Nice Harvest Who.
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.
> 
> ...


Stanks java 


I really appreciate the kinds words all, and again thanks for tuning in. There wouldn't be a journal without you guys, so thanks for stopping by, I really do enjoy it.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2014)

I love it man, we harvested plants the same night! Those girls look delicious there. The veggers appear to have some very sturdy looking stems.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2014)

nice who looks great and pics never do the buds justice so i know it is even better in your hands  can you post me a link to your hydro recipe you did with the ak i think it was.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 27, 2014)

You are a mf'n rock star in this game to me, who! I Love your work Broseph! ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;rz3SBuAP1jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz3SBuAP1jo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

Last of the Berry Bubble~






BnS~
I would have liked to take it a week or more further but veg is too over grown, I had to turn the light off!










Mother and clone pron because why not.

BnS





BB





FIN!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;rY0WxgSXdEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I love it man, we harvested plants the same night! Those girls look delicious there. The veggers appear to have some very sturdy looking stems.


Trim party! 
The top 8" of the plant has stems like straws lol but every couple days I go through a carefully crack them with a pinch. The older growth is real strong though, these plants are gonna go real crazy soon.



Dr.D81 said:


> nice who looks great and pics never do the buds justice so i know it is even better in your hands  can you post me a link to your hydro recipe you did with the ak i think it was.


Thanks doc. It sucks to watch the buds shrink like half their size but I love seeing them turn white! Yeah buddy.

All those hydro runs I posted were grown with the whole techniflora line according to their feed chart, only other thing I did was use bennie tea to protect the roots. 
Right now Im using ionic nutes, much simpler than the whole tech line. One bottle for veg, two for flower (I opted for the boost),,, thats it. Im also using some DM zone for res maintenance. 



SupaM said:


> You are a mf'n rock star in this game to me, who! I Love your work Broseph! ATB!


Haha thanks Supa. Will see where Im at in 5-10 years!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks i have it up and will give it a read


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice haul!
That BnS is some sticky looking shit man, well both look fantastic but the BnS has that OMG factor. 
Reps n' likes that I can't actually give n' such....


----------



## SupaM (Mar 1, 2014)

I know I asked you already, but I missed the answer......what size micron bags do you use for the bubble? I have all but my smaller micron. Shoppin' tomorrow. Thanks ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2014)

160, 73, 45. I'm probably missing some smaller stuff that would be good for edible... I may pick up a finer bag before my next run.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't want anything I found in my 45 bag 

120 and 73 had the gold


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2014)

trimming and building music
[video=youtube;QvNGiTCHpek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvNGiTCHpek[/video]


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't want anything I found in my 45 bag
> 
> 120 and 73 had the gold


I need 120 and a 190. My bags are old school 220, 160, 70, 25 "bubblebag" brand . I've had them for so many years.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2014)

Get the Frenchy style Bags from Boldtbags. I only have the 73 one but it is so much easier to use than my HVY bags. I use 190, 160, 120, 73, 45. I also use a cake icing spreader to scoop the resin from the bag. I tried Frenchy's way but it just mashed the resin into the mesh so hard I couldn't get it off


----------



## SupaM (Mar 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> 160, 73, 45. I'm probably missing some smaller stuff that would be good for edible... I may pick up a finer bag before my next run.





Mohican said:


> I didn't want anything I found in my 45 bag
> 
> 120 and 73 had the gold





hyroot said:


> I need 120 and a 190. My bags are old school 220, 160, 70, 25 "bubblebag" brand . I've had them for so many years.





Mohican said:


> Get the Frenchy style Bags from Boldtbags. I only have the 73 one but it is so much easier to use than my HVY bags. I use 190, 160, 120, 73, 45. I also use a cake icing spreader to scoop the resin from the bag. I tried Frenchy's way but it just mashed the resin into the mesh so hard I couldn't get it off


Thanks for all the feedback guys... I already have the 220 zippered work bag as well as, the 160, and 73. I just need the 120 and 45, I suppose.ATB!
I'm itchin' To Fire This Baby Up!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm still lurking lol
Build progress has been slowed due to undesirable circumstances... Making progress today though.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 2, 2014)

I feel ya, I'm harvesting a couple small testers, and cleaning up from the last few. I'm both looking forward to and dreading rebuilding in a couple months. Plan is to get the satellite spot set to go, get around or two more in here, then breeze....We'll see how it all works out. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

i found a spot today will be working something on it in the next month. lots of space 1 mile from the basin 5 acres


----------



## SupaM (Mar 2, 2014)

5 acres, wow....field of dreams lol ATB!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

I use the 220 to work, then have a 160 to catch any crap, then use the 73 and 45 to collect...I often use the 160 stuff for medibles.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 3, 2014)

DST, you use your 220 in the machine, right? ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2014)

All systems green. Plants are in and going,,, just a few finish touches and a new thread should be good to go. 

Still need to to post some replies but I'm fukin beat! Will be back to normal in a few days hopefully.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

right on cant wait to see it. i have a picture in my head and want to see if i am close.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't put any bags in the machine, SupaM. Just drain through the 220 and 160, then drain through the 75 and 45.



SupaM said:


> DST, you use your 220 in the machine, right? ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Berry Bubble sample taken over a week ago, tasty.







Well here it is. Simple top fed rdwc system with eight plants, one inch drains on the bottom all connecting to a five gallon bucket as the control res. Still gotta mount those air pumps out of the way and connect the little water chiller. 
This cab (the right side) has 2 berry bubble in the back and two BnS in the front. In hindsight I wish I would have done all BB just for more overall canopy consistency as I know the BB will stretch way more and the BnS has little stretch at all. 
Anywho, I'll learn one day.









Covered up 






Left cab, this has three BB and one BnS. The BnS is front right.
A few steps back, they got some filling in to do 








Good morning right cab (today) looks like you survived the madness. 



So even though they got four days of darkness because they outgrew veg space (am going to build it taller) technically starting 12/12 on fat tuesday! Cool beans.


I got allot of organizing to do outside of the cabs,,, shit is everywhere and Im losing it.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't want anything I found in my 45 bag
> 
> 120 and 73 had the gold


Thats wild, I got great stuff out of the 45 and allot of it  that and the 73 is what I keep.



Mohican said:


> Get the Frenchy style Bags from Boldtbags. I only have the 73 one but it is so much easier to use than my HVY bags. I use 190, 160, 120, 73, 45. I also use a cake icing spreader to scoop the resin from the bag. I tried Frenchy's way but it just mashed the resin into the mesh so hard I couldn't get it off


Iv seen they have quality control issues and are over priced, and take forever to get to you because they are special order. All mesh bags are made by many other companies. 



SupaM said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys... I already have the 220 zippered work bag as well as, the 160, and 73. I just need the 120 and 45, I suppose.ATB!
> I'm itchin' To Fire This Baby Up!
> View attachment 3011066View attachment 3011065


Right there with you! My trims seem to be dry enough to run now, thats gotta wait a few more day for me to be ready though lol



SupaM said:


> I feel ya, I'm harvesting a couple small testers, and cleaning up from the last few. I'm both looking forward to and dreading rebuilding in a couple months. Plan is to get the satellite spot set to go, get around or two more in here, then breeze....We'll see how it all works out. ATB!


I love the building aspect of growing,,, allot. Good luck and try to enjoy it!



Dr.D81 said:


> i found a spot today will be working something on it in the next month. lots of space 1 mile from the basin 5 acres


Sounds great doc! Plenty of mischief to get into on 5 acres  lol 



DST said:


> I use the 220 to work, then have a 160 to catch any crap, then use the 73 and 45 to collect...I often use the 160 stuff for medibles.


Since I use the 160 for work Im wondering what Im missing out on? Other than using the 220 we run it the same,,, well that and I use an official Breeders Boutique "hash" machine, step your game up D.



SupaM said:


> DST, you use your 220 in the machine, right? ATB!





DST said:


> I don't put any bags in the machine, SupaM. Just drain through the 220 and 160, then drain through the 75 and 45.


Same here too.


Only thing I'll add to all this is, too much ice isn't good or needed. Since I also chill my water in the freezer before hand (kinda slushy like even) everything stays real icy. I added too much ice once and the whole thing almost froze solid on me, and all that did was pulverize the material even more which will directly lower your quality. 



Dr.D81 said:


> right on cant wait to see it. i have a picture in my head and want to see if i am close.


What you though? Probably,,, or was it not complicated enough!?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

I love it bro! Happy Fat Tuesday for sure! Looks like you've been pretty busy like usual.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2014)

.....and there it is! I will see your RDWC skill in action Who. I am stoked.

I missed commenting on that massive hanging Tower Of Bud-el a couple
of days back, but I my thread maintenance has been whack since the outage.I

I keep thinking that "it will be fixed". Perhaps this is not true. 

Well, I am sure that this thread will continue to rock.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I love it bro! Happy Fat Tuesday for sure! Looks like you've been pretty busy like usual.


Haha cheers TC, guess what I'll be doing for "ash wednesday"?  It aint drinking I'll tell ya that! 



Javadog said:


> .....and there it is! I will see your RDWC skill in action Who. I am stoked.
> 
> I missed commenting on that massive hanging Tower Of Bud-el a couple
> of days back, but I my thread maintenance has been whack since the outage.I
> ...



Thanks JD.

Im still disappointed in the condition of riu, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

looks right about like what i thunk  i cant wait to start some new rooms this springgreat work


----------



## SupaM (Mar 4, 2014)

That new set up is not to f*cked with! Very nice work, indeed......can't wait to see it take off. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

I am not sure what they do but the Boldtbags are very silky and easy to work with. Made my life way easier with the frenchy 73 bag. I want to get the 120 and 45. The 160 HVY bag is fine for catching the big stuff and does not need to be replaced. 

I put the 160 and 120 together in one bottomless bucket and stack that over my 73 and 45 in another bottomless bucket. 
I only collect the 73 on each run. 
I lift off the 160/120 bucket and the 73 bag comes out like butta'. When I am done with all the runs, I rinse the 160 into the 120 and remove the 160 junk bag. Then I rinse the 120 into the 73 and remove and collect the 120 goodies, etcetera, etcetera, etcetera  
It was so much faster and easier with the washing machine doing the work and then having easy quick access to the silky 73 bag.
Prep and cleanup took a fifth of the time that it did with the drill paddle and pouring buckets and trying to separate bags - ugh.
I need to press again tonight 

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

More pics.





She'll pull through!


----------



## briccksquad (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking good bro, can see your still doing your thing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

when you going to flip them?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Here we go 

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/807133-blue-bayou.html

funny, I can link it like this in the post but not my signature


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> when you going to flip them?



They hit 12/12 today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

right on! they look to be about 10" what you think they will get to be?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

I think they are around 20+ inches. WIll hopefully be aver 3ft by the end.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

i am an idiot that is 2x4 wire and i counted 2 when i scaled it


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

That leaf is so huge and perfect!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> All systems green. Plants are in and going,,, just a few finish touches and a new thread should be good to go.
> 
> Still need to to post some replies but I'm fukin beat! Will be back to normal in a few days hopefully.


I hope to finish trimming today. I went like two spells for 10 hours total trying to power through it with no breaks and really fucked up my neck and back LOL.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

On the Mulanje bush I would cut a branch and trim and repeat until I got tired. Then I could just start again when I felt like it instead of cutting it all down and trying to trim it all before it gets too wilty.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2014)

Yield on the BB was 10.6 ozs, some real perty nugs in there  I ran some ice hash today as well and it is also delish!

still no computer but I got some pics.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

I am so buzzed that I dreamed you were coming to California!

[video=youtube_share;5ty_WlmIKvY]http://youtu.be/5ty_WlmIKvY[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Berry Bubble was a success. 






BB "BB"





Hesh! Mix (not soap!, or beer!)


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Man that bud looks awesome, at first I was like did you just piss like a racehorse and foam up a porta potty! lol of course not, that bubble also looks fan-fookin-tastic! Like, like, like!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

(or pee!)

Thanks colo


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys. Finally got my shit in order and thought I would jump in here instead of just lurking. I'm growing bodhi's blueberry hill, the fuzz and appy thunderfuck. 

 clockwise from bottom left are bh, appy, appy, bh, the fuzz, appy, the fuzz. All in organic living soil, and fed teas. The bh are kinda sad after a bit of being root bound and re-potted. I've got a lot of screen to fill on the three I'm training, but only having a 1000 watt mh is keeping them compact. I don't know why it's so hard for me to keep the light up high and make them stretch. 
the fuzz. Thanks to whodat and jigfresh for the inspiration. 

 I just hope the v-screened plants aren't males.


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 13, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.



*




You rock, man. Teach us how you make that fiiiine product *-* looks like a hell of a ride!


----------



## yktind (Mar 13, 2014)

Yay hash!!! I just made some last night too!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^ me two! me two!^^^


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I need to roll my cannoli into a ball. 

That sounds narty!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

www.slutty-cannoli-philes.com

What?
Who said that!?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is what I found on that link:

Moule pour *cannoli. Salut à tous, je suis sicilien et passionné de cuisine. L'année dernière j'ai fais environ 200 cannoli pour les fêtes de fin d'année.


*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

i hit the link myselfdidnt have as much porn as i thought it would be


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 30, 2014)

Have you guys noticed a slower flowering reaction running vert compared to horizontal? I'm 2 weeks into flower and my bodhi genetics are barely showing sex. I sat n my tent for 5 minutes yesterday. No light leaks. One showed pistils in veg, the others all had alternating nodes. Veged about 2 months.


----------



## tystikk (Apr 1, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Have you guys noticed a slower flowering reaction running vert compared to horizontal? I'm 2 weeks into flower and my bodhi genetics are barely showing sex. I sat n my tent for 5 minutes yesterday. No light leaks. One showed pistils in veg, the others all had alternating nodes. Veged about 2 months.


Nope, I haven't noticed any timing differences. The other thing I don't see anymore is the top of the plant starting/maturing /finishing more rapidly than anywhere else, either. Since the whole plant matures en masse, it's much easier to time chop- which also happens on time.

Usual suspects for changing timing apply; air temperature and CO² being the biggest. Low substrate temps and even root shock can delay onset. Dry- both dry media and low RH- pushes faster, as does hotter.

Some strains, especially tropical sativa dominant varieties, need a stronger darkness signal to get the hint right away. This is why many growers like to give their plants 24 to 48 hours of continual darkness at flip. 

TBH, my plants respond more like plants their size (big), rather than 'vertical'.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 7, 2014)

Temps were my problem. I pulled a boner and was letting my temps get down to 40 f at night. I've since had to pull the vert and put in my hood. I was having problems with the leaves getting singed. Now the males are out and it's just the 3 girls (flowering well) I could put it back up, however I've ran into a big K def. thanks tystikk

And the like button is gone


----------



## JointOperation (May 3, 2014)

tystikk said:


> Nope, I haven't noticed any timing differences. The other thing I don't see anymore is the top of the plant starting/maturing /finishing more rapidly than anywhere else, either. Since the whole plant matures en masse, it's much easier to time chop- which also happens on time.
> 
> Usual suspects for changing timing apply; air temperature and CO² being the biggest. Low substrate temps and even root shock can delay onset. Dry- both dry media and low RH- pushes faster, as does hotter.
> 
> ...



exactly..


----------



## hyroot (May 3, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Temps were my problem. I pulled a boner and was letting my temps get down to 40 f at night. I've since had to pull the vert and put in my hood. I was having problems with the leaves getting singed. Now the males are out and it's just the 3 girls (flowering well) I could put it back up, however I've ran into a big K def. thanks tystikk
> 
> And the like button is gone


I wish it was that cold. Battling 100 F days and 85 F nights. A/C is barely helping. I think the coils need to be cleaned or replaced. The A/c unit is only 10 months old. This summer is going to be 120 in the day and 100 at night... Its going to be volcanic.....lol
.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2014)

Keep those filters cleaned regularly, especially if you smoke herb in there  and if the ac is barely helping still you should probably get a bigger/better ac!


----------



## hyroot (May 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Keep those filters cleaned regularly, especially if you smoke herb in there  and if the ac is barely helping still you should probably get a bigger/better ac!


I put in a new filter last week. But we have had a few sand storms the past few weeks. . Gnarly winds. I think the sand and dirt got in the a/c unit outside. The air induction system is completely sealed. No way to get in there..


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 3, 2014)

I miss some of the weather in CA but not all of it. If it gets above 80 I get a headache. Not sure how I used to ride my bike around in 100.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2014)

Whats up Whodat I havn't seen much of you lately? How ya been buddy?


----------



## JointOperation (May 9, 2014)

ive noticed. digital acs dont work as well as the non digitals.. honestly.. i used a 6000btu ac.. with aircooled lights 7000w last summer.. and it kept my lights on around 78-82 and lights off aroudn 68-73 and i switched to a 8000btu digital .. and lights on went up to 83-88 an lights off to 70-78 depending on outside temps.. i switched back.. and it went down? . then i created a box for my ballasts.. and air cool my lights in the summer.. and the box for my ballast the heat is extracted threw a exhaust.. and last year.. i had the 6000btu window banger in.. and didnt have to even use it more then maybe 3 weeks.. only on the nights when it was above 70.. i just put a window fan in the window also.. and took in cool night time air. and my temps were fine.. temps dropped a ton when i exhausted my ballast heat.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

When I was running hydro I was amazed at how much cooler my res got after I put a fan on the air pump. Hot bubbles are no bueno!


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (May 9, 2014)

Love the setup,who dat bitches


----------



## tekdc911 (May 25, 2014)

i guess all the coonasses running vert guess i better up my game 
WHO DAT !!!!! 
just another from the boot


----------

